# Ninepack's new Gym Journal



## Nine Pack

**This is now the journal itself, read on**

This is just to let you all know about a journal I'll be doing very soon. I have asked the mods about it & they have very kindly allowed me to run a different sort of journal.

As some of you may already know, I am in the process of setting up a gym. I have decided to run a journal on the project, from the point at which we secure the premises, to the launch day (doing it before that may be abit dull as it's all spreadsheets & form filling). I am not quite sure what will happen here but would like to keep it about the project itself & not use it as a tool to generate members, as most of you are out of area anyway. You will see the ups & downs of the process, even if it falls squarely on it's ass, so we are taking a real chance here!

What I'd really like, is to have the board members throw in thier ideas & opinions, all will be welcomed. There is such a wealth of knowledge on here about what you like & dislike from a gym members perspective that I feel it's a resource I cannot ignore. As I have given my two pence worth on many threads, I would greatly appreciate feedback, be it good or bad, it all counts. This is a kind of brainstorming session on a grand scale, and as the subject is something close to everyones heart I think it will be good reading.

There may be some ideas come accross that are just plain crazy, some brilliant, but all are worth putting forward as hundreds of heads are better than the two we have at the moment.

watch this space................


----------



## Littleluke

I am 100% coming to the launch day!

Great Idea Paul. Ideas, emmmm... Posing Lessons would be cool although you probs do that already!


----------



## Delhi

Notified


----------



## Jock

Id look forward to that mate, might not be a bad idea to tap Silentbob from some ideas and input he ran his own gym up until a couple of years ago...

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/1317-seriously-anyone-want-buy-gym.html


----------



## chrisj22

I'll be following the journal.

I'm only 45 minutes away (well, 30 minutes if I put my foot down  ), so I'll be popping for the occasional train once in a while.

Sounds good, Paul.


----------



## mickus

Keep us posted nine pack and good luck with the project dig hope all goes well for ya!!!


----------



## Ollie B

Put up a sign on the wall next to where the dumbells go, saying " Big Enough to pick them up, then your big enough to put them back". This will hopefully stop prats leaving dumbells all over the place.

It would also be a good idea on the gym desk to leave a comments card box on the front, so members can tell you any complaints or good comments.

If you got TV's, make sure you've got footy channels on! 

Anymore idea's i will throw them your way.


----------



## LEWIS

get loads of fit women there (that should bump members)lol

and have a clean shower (not like my gym were the shower is stinking and needle bins everywhere and needle packets everywere - i hate that makes me feel on edge while changing) im sure your gym will be clean though.

will add more benificial points when i think of some

good luck mate


----------



## Great White

Nine Pack said:


> I have asked the mods about it & they have very kindly allowed me to run a different sort of journal.


No ones asked me... 

Just kidding - Yeah good luck mate.

Anything I can do to help, just give me a shout.

When do you want me to send over the stencil of "www.uk-muscle.co.uk" that you can spray onto your gym wall


----------



## LEWIS

sell those stingrays - i mentioned it in the gym the other day and about 4 guy's wanted one.

like the possing classes idea


----------



## Ollie B

Oh fit women is a must.

If you have got lockers. Plan a way so that people dont padlock it and keep it for themselves. I get this in my gym and there are hardly any lockers to use. Its not fair on other members


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

n1 paul, good luck and i ll be defo watching this space ,and if any ideas pop to mind, i ll be happy to post them up..


----------



## Great White

Id suggest getting one of the below installed.......










..... for the younger members of course, no other reason that I can think of that you might need it......


----------



## Magic Torch

LMFAO @ Paul, but Bristol is miles from Manchester!


----------



## LEWIS

if you get the larger with a pull up bar abouve Tom could do his back routine whilsed taking a leak . lol


----------



## Great White

Magic Torch said:


> LMFAO @ Paul, but Bristol is miles from Manchester!





Lewis said:


> if you get the larger with a pull up bar abouve Tom could do his back routine whilsed taking a leak . lol


Havent the slightest clue what either of you are on about.....

:spy: :yield:


----------



## Nine Pack

See, ideas hatching already. I was thinking of having booster steps to allow James & Tom to reach the urinals  .

Oh, and the ''big enough to pick it up, big enough to put it back'' sign is already in my plans, thanks for that idea Oliver, you gave me that one a while ago & I nicked it!

The journal will start very soon so if ideas can be jotted down & put on there, I'll be taking notes every day. We are viewing a couple of potential buildings tomorrow so it may be starting sooner than you expect.

I'll start it with a potted history about me & 'little Paul' who is embarking on this with me. Paul Scarb knows him as Fizzy from another board many moons ago. He has a great face for radio, but he's a sound guy & a hard worker. Paul also has a very inspiring story to tell about his past & you'll see why I decided he'd be good to have on board.


----------



## Ollie B

No probs about the dumbells idea ninepack


----------



## Clydefrog

Best of luck, sounds an interesting read.


----------



## megatron

Looking forward to seeing your progress, all the best mate.


----------



## Nine Pack

Ok guys, thanks for all the good wishes. I'll put the first entry on this weekend & Paul said he'd probably make it a sticky for me.

Off to view two premises tomorrow so fingers crossed..................


----------



## robdog

This is excellent. I was have been thinking of opening a place of my own for sometime now so this journal will hopefull fill me in on just whats needed to pull it off.

Good luck mate.


----------



## Nine Pack

robdog said:


> This is excellent. I was have been thinking of opening a place of my own for sometime now so this journal will hopefull fill me in on just whats needed to pull it off.
> 
> Good luck mate.


That's what I was thinking. It's such a steep learning curve for me & Paul so we are bound to encounter things we had not thought of & with all the people on the board working in different professions, there's bound to be a lot of info flying around. I am as excited about the thread as I am the gym itself as the members on here are so helpful I think the 'community' element will come into it's own here.

Even if we screw some things up (and we will do), at least we can learn, and others can learn from our mistakes.


----------



## DB

Bets of luck mate this wil be very interesting to read


----------



## BIG-UNC

just tell them youll get the lasses to put the weights back if theyre too heavy for them to lift!!!

thats what it says in my (our) gym!!

good idea about the posing lukey mate liked that!


----------



## Tinytom

UK-ASSBANDIT said:


> Id suggest getting one of the below installed.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... for the younger members of course, no other reason that I can think of that you might need it......





************ said:


> See, ideas hatching already. I was thinking of having booster steps to allow James & Tom to reach the urinals  .





Magic Spastic said:


> LMFAO @ Paul, but Bristol is miles from Manchester!





poo face said:


> if you get the larger with a pull up bar abouve Tom could do his back routine whilsed taking a leak . lol


Whatever :jerk:

All your cards are marked now for some proper abuse


----------



## Deano!

LMAO @ TT

good dea mate, best of luck with it


----------



## Nine Pack

Smurfman said:


> Whatever :jerk:
> 
> All your cards are marked now for some proper abuse


Touche my friend. This won't end well............... :rolleye11


----------



## Josh1436114527

Where abouts is your gym mate??


----------



## Nine Pack

That's a very good question.

I can't answer the question mind, but it's a good one. 

Seriously though, I am looking at premises today & tomorrow. It's like looking for a needle in a haystack as the criteria is so specific when finding a premises for this type of thing;

1) The right location, close to a good residential area & commuter route.

2) The right size & type of building (we want a modern business unit as opposed to an old mill building)

3) Plenty of parking

4) Reasonable lease terms

5) Local competition

6) Then we need to get permission for change of use to leisure if it's industrial at present.

It's easily the toughest job of the entire project. Boring too at times!

I want to put the gym south Manchester or Stockport, ish. we'll have to consider other areas around Manchester though if a good opportunity arises.

If anyone knows of a good building at £30K per annum or less I'd be grateful to hear about it.


----------



## Josh1436114527

Ok well i defo keep an eye on this thread as i live in manchester and would be very interested in going

Good luck with it all mate


----------



## Peg

I've helped a MA school get started.

Sounds like you've got the right idea for location for your gym.

Finding the right location is crucial and is indeed the hardest part.

How are your management skills?



BIC UNC said:


> just tell them youll get the lasses to put the weights back if theyre too heavy for them to lift!!!
> 
> thats what it says in my (our) gym!!





UK Muscle said:


> When do you want me to send over the stencil of "*www.uk-muscle.co.uk*" that you can spray onto your gym wall


Those made me smile. Customer Service and Marketing 101 in action.

Make sure if you want the fit women that your gym smells clean and is clean.

No, it doesn't have to have the girly flower smell, just clean. LOL!


----------



## Nine Pack

Management skills? Damn, I knew I'd forgotten something 

As regards the female members I know that the changing rooms have to be immaculate as cleanliness is one of the main things a woman will notice. Blokes wouldn't care if there were rotting corpses lying around in the changing rooms so long as the dumb bells were big enough!

The changing areas are going to be where we will spend a lot of money. Nice lockers, island seating, slate tiled floors etc. One of my big gripes in a gym is that the ladies have seperate showers but for some reason they seem to assume that men like showering together & this really p*sses me off so it's 6 seperate cubicles in both. I am determined to keep the place immaculate at all times so my staff will be kept busy one way or another. Poor buggers.


----------



## DB

Nine Pack said:


> Management skills? Damn, I knew I'd forgotten something
> 
> As regards the female members I know that the changing rooms have to be immaculate as cleanliness is one of the main things a woman will notice. Blokes wouldn't care if there were rotting corpses lying around in the changing rooms so long as the dumb bells were big enough!
> 
> The changing areas are going to be where we will spend a lot of money. Nice lockers, island seating, slate tiled floors etc. One of my big gripes in a gym is that the ladies have seperate showers but for some reason they seem to assume that men like showering together & this really p*sses me off so it's 6 seperate cubicles in both. I am determined to keep the place immaculate at all times so my staff will be kept busy one way or another. Poor buggers.


fuk that sh1t dude..

keep it modern.. unisex showers 

true tho.. it doesnt help your street cred when u go into the showers after takin some ephedrine!! :rolleye11


----------



## Littleluke

I'm with baz on that.. LOL me and my mates call it gym d!ck LOL!


----------



## Nine Pack

DB said:


> fuk that sh1t dude..
> 
> keep it modern.. unisex showers  I'll put that idea on the 'maybe' list. The 'maybe sent down' list!
> 
> true tho.. it doesnt help your street cred when u go into the showers after takin some ephedrine!! :rolleye11


This is true, but you don't really want to be stood there having to explain why your bits are up around your neck to some stranger!


----------



## Great White

Can I just remind people that this is not the main thread that Nine Pack is starting 

This was just a "Pre-Enlighten" style thread.

I see a lot of you saying that you`ll be following this thread, just remember, its not this one you need to follow 

Paul


----------



## Nine Pack

I'll start it this weekend guys. Not sure how it will work out but it's going to be a 'real time' reflection of the processes we are going through to get the project underway. I'll put some progress pics up of the place from the bare shell of a building (once we get one, sore point!) right through the installation.


----------



## Nine Pack

As this one has been made a sticky, I'll continue the journal from here, but if one of the mods could change the title to ''Nine Pack's Gym is born'' I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Nine Pack

Ok, so here we go then. I've never written a journal so I'll do my best. I'll start with a brief background about me & Paul who is barmy enough to venture into business with me.

We both used to train at the Powermill gym in Middleton & both competed for the gym too, that's where I got to know Paul. This way, you'll see roughly how & why we find ourselves where we are today.

After ten years of training with no real aspirations to compete, I found myself dieting in 2000 just to shed some lard & see what was under it. Little did I know that this was going to become a sport that would grip me so hard & eventually shape my career. Up to this point, I had been in the Motor trade, and then in insurance, spending the days waiting to get the hell out & get to the gym where I could vent all the frustrations of the day (sound familiar?). The gym was a release for me & if you asked me at that point I'd have frowned upon making my free time activity a full time job for fear of getting sick of it. Deep down, I think it was always going to be the end game, but I didn't know it back then.

After a few years of being a competing BBer and trying to balance a 9-5 job with dieting & training I grew weary of being the office 'weird guy' and was actually on the verge of a breakdown if I am to be totally honest. Something had to change so I got myself qualified as a PT because I had been training people for ages anyway & couldn't work in a commercial gym without the correct paperwork. In the three months I took off work to study for my diploma I seemed to forget how stressful the office job was & foolishly went back into it & did PT in my spare time as I could not bring myself to accept the salaries on offer in a gym. That was a stupid move with hindsight & after six months I was back to square one, ready to crack so I took the bold step to becoming a self employed PT at LA Fitness in Sale.

This move, although not in itself lucrative, proved to be a turning point as I realised the value of my knowledge & experience as I achieved massive results with my clients. I was not prepared to cram in 8 sessions a day to make big bucks, for me the emphasis was on quality and this is something that has proven to be vital if long term success is in the plans. My colleagues knew only what they were taught in their PT diploma courses, but I had 15 years training under my belt and more life experience so I had far more credibility with clients, plus the physique to prove I knew what works in the real world.

I spent six months there, all the time with people telling me I should have my own gym and me saying ''yeah, someday maybe''. I could not carry on indefinitely there as the PT rent was over £600 a month and I was only doing enough sessions to cover this so my income was made up by my supplement distribution business I ran alongside, supplying the PT's & some other gyms. I left LA Fitness in November 2006 & went full time selling CNP supplements, doing the PT as a side line. I had chatted with a friend of mine last year about opening a gym & he brought the subject up again this year & asked if I'd still be interested so I said sure, why not. During the early planning stages it became apparent that we both had a distinct mental picture of the type of gym we wanted & that we may not have the same vision so he decided to pursue his own project & we amicably agreed it was best. I'm still great friends with him & we compare notes on our plans & still help each other.

This is where Paul came in to the equation. He found out I was going it alone on the venture & asked if I'd consider him to be a part of the business. I had known him for six years or so & knew he was as genuine as they come so after a while, agreed. I knew the job would require more than one person & I needed someone I could trust implicitly. Neither of us have any experience running a gym, but we have both ran our own businesses in the past & would learn together. To me, the most important qualities at this stage were reliability & a strong work ethic which Paul has in spades. Paul had always wanted to own a gym & saw this opportunity as one not to be missed. I knew how determined Paul was from his past.

He was involved in a near fatal car crash about 20 years ago & was told he would not walk again, and may lose one of his legs as they were smashed to pieces in the crash (he has more metalwork in his legs than you would believe) . He actually spent several years in a wheelchair & gained a lot of weight. He could not do his previous job as a taxi driver so got qualified in IT & began lecturing & teaching at Oldham college, eventually working in the private sector on contracts for EDS & working in the music industry. During these years he was inspired by a friend to get off the painkillers & to try to take some form of exercise which he did eventually. This was to be Paul's pivotal moment. To cut a long story short, as it would need a journal on it's own, he turned his life around 180 degrees & ended up playing squash, doing martial arts & eventually got into bodybuilding, and even ended up competing and standing on stage at the EFBB British finals. All this after being told he'd never walk again. I have heard all Dorian Yates tales of his blood & guts determination and to me this ranks just as high, if not higher so I knew Paul was no quitter. I knew I could at least rely on him to give 100% even if at this stage, he was not as knowledgeable as me in the fitness industry. He could learn as he went along, we both could, but the basic qualities & desire to succeed were there already. I have several dear friends who would have been equally welcome on board but sadly geography makes it very difficult.

This is where the actual plans for the gym started to take shape which I will expand on in the next post. I thought it best to give this background before we go on to the gym itself.


----------



## shorty

long road to go paul, but it will all be worth it.....im sure when its all complete it will be great sucess......cant wait to follow this thread till the end!!

ps great to meet and talk to you at the gym friday....my back is still killing me today!! LOL....


----------



## Deano!

shoulnt it be a new topic buddy?


----------



## Bulldog77

Rooting for you all the way pal 

I will be one of your sucess storiers that you can show to the new gym members


----------



## Nine Pack

Deano,

Wev'e just started the journal from where the original thread left off & changed the title.

We are going to view a few more potential properties tomorrow & arrange a formal viewing if any of them seem suitable. The process of finding the right place will be the hardest part of the process but if we are to succeed, we must be prepared to be patient & get it right. when viewing these places on the websites, many look great till you get up close & realise that you'd end up blowing half your budget getting the place in a useable state as I know if we are changing from industrial use to leisure, the landlord is not going to pay any more towards repairs than they would if it were still a warehouse etc. For this reason, we have to get a nice modern business unit, or else a good quality place needing little renovation. In an ideal world, a building that has already been a gym or leisure facility would be perfect as invariably the basic infrastructure would be there (changing rooms & showers etc) so all we would need to do is re model the place. The chances of finding such a place are slim so we just have to keep scouring the websites & keeping our eyes peeled everywhere we go.

Almost everything else is in place already & the equipment suppliers are on thier starting blocks so the task of finding the property is really the last bit of 'searching' we have had to do. Once we have the property secured, we can begin remodelling & decorating, getting the plumbing installed, reception & changing rooms built and everything else that is required to make an empty shell a fully functioning gym. It's only when you walk yourself through a gym in your mind that you realise what a mind boggling array of stuff you'll need to buy & install.

Aside from the fixtures & fittings, equipment wise we are having a full range of Gym80 equipment shipped in from Germany. I have used this equipment on several occasions, and was finally sold on the stuff when I trained with James L at Beefs. The stuff is very expensive (three times the price of the closest rival), ridiculously over engineered but solid as a rock, so much so that Beefs have hardly had to spend anything on maintainance in years. As the main marketing angle is going to be quality, I think the investment at this stage is well worth it.

Dumb bells, barbells, plates, racks, cable handles & all ancillary equipment will be sourced from various places in keeping with the quality we are looking for. Cardio equipment is one area where we have not made a final decision as there are a myriad of suppliers out there doing new & quality refurb stuff at very good prices. I think if the refurbished ones are of sufficient quality, we'll use them at first as for example, a decent new treadmill can cost £7500, but the same unit refurbished can be supplied for £2000 and has warranties & service packages just as the new ones. Bit of a no brainer really!

I'll update tomorrow after we have had a preliminary look at the places I have bookmarked today.


----------



## TypeR

i can say gym80 stuff is great! the gym 80 stuff at my gym is never broke  , good choice mate if i owned a gym i would use there stuff for sure 

Ben


----------



## Nine Pack

This is what I am finding everywhere it is installed. The gym I currently use has four pieces of Gym80 kit & it's over 15 years old & looks almost new aside from a few paint chips where lazy people lean plates on the legs.

I'm having rubberised plates so none of that in my gaff! Just got to get it paid for & that's a scary prospect but a worthwhile investment.


----------



## TypeR

Ninepack, this thread is going to be great, i was hoping to start my own gym asap and this is really helping me iron out some things and give me ideas.

Were i live there would be no chance of me starting a gym in my area we have some really good gyms Eddies,Beefs,ministry of muscle Ect.

Ben


----------



## Tinytom

I think it would be helpful if you could put up some costings. especially how you funded the gym mate.

I've heard its pricey setting up.


----------



## Nine Pack

I will indeed put up some of the costings. Here's a brief example, I'll detail the price of the Gym80 equipment we have opted for, though this list is bound to expand:

Pullover machine

Lever Pulldown

4 station row/ tricep pushdown, & twin pulldowns

Seated row machine

T Bar row

Squat Rack (two of these)

Leg extension

45 degree leg press

Squat machine

Horizontal leg press

Standing calf raise

Lying leg curl

Standing leg curl

Hip machine

Shoulder press machine

Seated side lateral machine

Rear delt (butterfly reverse)

Lever Chest press machine

Incline chest press

Incline bench

Decline bench **look, no flat bench!**

Seated Scott curl

Preacher curl machine

Tricep machine

Smith Machine

Cable Crossover

Hyper extension

Ab bench 04028 (two of these)

Leg raise frame

Duplex station

Adjustable benches (three of these).

Now then, this is not including any dumb bells, plates, bars, racks, cardio equipment & all the other bits & bobs. There also are about seven machines we have to get elsewhere e.g. a Powerzone front squat machine. The list above totals £84,000.

Stings a bit, don't it?! Before you all think we have pots of cash, I can assure you we have not. the equipment will be leased as this makes for a considerable saving on asset tax, and cashflow is preserved too. we will be leasing almost everything that is considered 'equipment', from computers, epos tills, lockers, weights, the lot. we will own them at the end of the lease, but for now we can save a lot more in tax than we will pay in interest.

I'll do a full costing list once the premises is secured to give you an idea of the sums involved. It looks scary when you see it all in one place


----------



## ah24

Fook me mate! Scary stuff, but good its all happening pretty quickly.

When you have chosen the suitable premises would you consider putting up pics of it how it is then a few pics each week to show us how its coming along etc?


----------



## Jock

I like the fact that you are getting 2 power racks, the number of times I walk into my gym and some d1ckhead is doing bicep curls in it when I want to do squats is ridiculous.

Looks like a lot of capital to lay down but I'm sure it'll be worth it.

A guy opened a hardcore gym just down the road from me in September last year, I joined within the first week as it was ideal and just what I needed, when I chatted to him about advertising he was quite cavalier saying "Oh the best advertising is by word of mouth" He was a nice guy and although I didn't disagree with him I don't think he went into it with his eyes open, he only got around 200 people to sign up (he was aiming for 500) and of them only 50 were regular trainers. I tried to help him out with some advertising but by then it was too late at the place folded.

I know promotion and advertising seems a little irrelevant at the moment and I'm sure you have it covered but I think sometimes businesses (esp new ones) forget the power of a little publicity and many shrug it off as an unecessary extra expense.

Anyway best of luck with your exciting new project and keep us posted I'll be interested to see how you get on!

Jock


----------



## jimbo1436114513

Ninepack how far away will this gym be away form oldham? I am very interested in it. Also will you need a membership or pay as you go?


----------



## Nine Pack

AH24, I will be taking progress pics of the place as we go along so will post them so you can see the bare shell of the building right through to the finished gym.

Jock,

As regards marketing & promotion we will be using a professional marketing company to do a 4 week pre opening campaign & then another 4 weeks after we open. We'll use them periodically over the first two years to get the membership base built up. I have based the financial projections on just 300 members by the end of year one, six hundred by year two & close to a thousand by year three end.

Membership rates will vary depending on peak use hours etc and we will offer a pay monthly or direct debit option. The direct debit contract will give a reduction in fees for the member and allows us to predict cashflow a little better.

Location wise, I think it's going to end up in Stockport, but we can't say for sure just yet.


----------



## Jock

Sounds like you've got it covered mate, good luck.


----------



## Nine Pack

I hope so. I have planned everything as much as I can, as meticulously as I can, so absolutely nothing is left to a 'suck it & see' approach. You know what they say, 'fail to plan, plan to fail'. I have literally dozens of spreadsheets saved showing every possible scenario of every revenue & expenditure stream we will have so we will have something to measure our progress against. Of course, once it's all up & running you can't be sure what will happen, but this gives us at least an educated guess.


----------



## Clydefrog

Got a name yet?


----------



## Nine Pack

Clydefrog said:


> Got a name yet?


Ohhhh yes.......:cool: All will be revealed. I have a name & a bl**dy great logo if I don't mind saying so myself, which I don't! I designed the logo myself but it's going to be finished properly by a graphic designer.

The Ltd company is registered but I have not made the name & logo a trademark yet so apologies for the secrecy at this stage.


----------



## shorty

knowing you Paul your gym will be called "house of pain"!! LOL


----------



## Nine Pack

shorty said:


> knowing you Paul your gym will be called "house of pain"!! LOL


Hmm, maybe not! I may put a sign over the door saying:

''Abandon hope all ye who enter here''

More pertinent on leg days but still....


----------



## supercell

Great thread Paul.

I know that you will leave NO stone unturned during the set up of this project.

If you are as anal about the gym development as you are about contest dieting you are on the road to success.

Its been said before but I'm gonna say it again....God I wish I lived closer!!!

See you in just over a weeks time. Nic is trying to change a few plans due to her new role at work but if she is unable to change them then I will come alone and probably fly up to Manchester on the friday and return on the sunday. I will have a better idea after speaking to her tonight as she has had a meeting today with her area manager. Sorry going off topic.

Back on topic and I wish you all the success in the world mate and if you need anything just shout and I'll do my best to help out.

J


----------



## staffy

Good luck with it Paul!!!


----------



## Nine Pack

supercell said:


> Its been said before but I'm gonna say it again....God I wish I lived closer!!!


I've put your house on the market James & you can buy our entire street with the proceeds, I knew you would'nt mind.... Thanks guys, I hope it all goes to plan.

Today was one of many tedious days spent trawling round looking at seven properties I found on the commercial property agents websites & not one half as nice as they look on the website. I am beginning to develop a healthy dislike for the commercial agents. The way I see it, thier job is to sell, and let out properties, am I right? So why is it when you approach them about one, they say they'll get such a body to call you to arrange a viewing & then promptly go & sit on their thumb?!!:gun: Not that it's driving me mad or anything. Case in point, we found a brilliant one in Bredbury, I'll even go so far as to name it, Steroplast House. It is a 15,000 square feet building with plenty of parking & a nice surrounding area with little competition. The lease terms are a bit steep but we could negotiate when the time comes. I e mailed the agent on this one following a preliminary viewing three weeks ago, and having spoken to them on the phone. They were supposed to be asking the owner if they had any objection to the use we were proposing. Five e mails since & not so much as a peep. This part of the process is easily the most frustrating & can be quite demoralising but I absolutely *will not* quit till we find the right one. Woe betide the estate agent who tries to fcuk me about then! (no offence James, I know you were a nice estate agent:rolleyes: )

As this is a journal, I thought I should share with you the good side, and the frustrations so you can see it's not all plain sailing. I am now back in front of the PC (obviously) ready to trawl another set of websites.

Here's an opportunity I discussed with 'Lil' Paul today after our fruitless search. I know it's a long shot, but if anyone on the UK Muscle board can tip us off about a suitable property that results in us signing a lease, we'll give them a free years peak membership, or if they are out of area, a generous selection of CNP supplements by way of a thankyou, no catch. Our requirements are on paper quite simple:

A modern business unit, or nice quality building needing little or no renovation

(i.e. not a bomb site!) One that has previously been a gym/leisure facility would be fantastic as it cuts down on red tape.

Good parking space available

We'll consider anything 5-15,000 square feet with reasonable lease terms of £15-30,000 per annum plus vat.

Hundreds of eyes are better than four! We have already scoured the Stockport, Sale & Altrincham areas but anywhere in greater manchester will be considered providing it's not in the middle of the roughest estate in town!


----------



## LEWIS

The changing areas are going to be where we will spend a lot of money. Nice lockers, island seating, slate tiled floors etc.

remember slate is porus mate, ive got it through my house and you have too keep sealing it. In a locker room with showers could be a nightmare


----------



## LEWIS

how do you guy's quote and have a name at the top cant seem to do it


----------



## ah24

LEWIS said:


> how do you guy's quote and have a name at the top cant seem to do it


Just click the 'quote' button lol then it will take you into a message window. Just type anywhere out of the beginning ' [ ' and the end one.


----------



## Nine Pack

ah24 said:


> Have'nt got a clue mate, I barely know how to tie my own shoelaces.


Plus you can mess with the quote! Sorry bud 

Lewis, we have some tiles that I am told don't need re sealing, but I'll see what's on offer when we are fitting the changing areas out. May even have underfloor heating in there too if costs permit.


----------



## LEWIS

thatl be nice


----------



## Nine Pack

Ok then, more on the plans. One of the first things I thought I would need to decide before I laid any plans down were what type of gym/club I was going to open. Most assumed I'd be opening a bodybuilders gym, very hardcore and in truth, business needs aside, I'd love to. The truth of the matter is that if we want to succeed, we need to cater for the more mainstream gym users so I decided it will have a real quality feel to the place, but with the emphasis on proper training & not posing.

So I started to lay plans for what I'll call plan 'A'. Plan 'A' had a main gym area set out with machines & free weights arranged in such a way as to have areas dedicated to particular parts of the body i.e. all leg equipment together etc. As well as this there would be 20 or 30 pieces of cardio equipment, and even 20 spin bikes. I'm not a big fan of spin classes & would most likely die if I did one, but I know they are popular. There would be two studios for class based exercise & we'd have two or three instructors doing classes every day. In the studios will be the usual array of mats, body bars, swiss balls, small dumb bells and also, a full set of kettle bells as these are a great tool for training sports specific athletes needing explosive power & strength. Plan 'A' also has a injury therapy clinic on site which is sub let to a qualified therapist who we know that does all types, including the Reiki healing etc. There will also be a protein 'Bar' where we will do all sorts of things. I was inspired by the protein bars in the U.S when I used Gold's in Vegas, they have a massive menu of drinks made to order & far tastier than the normal choc, vanilla or strawberry we have here.

We will also have a sauna in each changing room, and some sunbeds that look like bl**dy time machines, very funky.

There would be self employed PT's working there on license, much the same as I did at LA Fitness, but at a far more reasonable rent, less than half to be more precise. This would allow them to make a decent income, and more importantly, not feel the need to quit & have me replacing them every five minutes which is not good for the clients continuity. It also can mean the clients, our members, will be more likely to reach their goals & remain members at the gym. This is a win-win between the gym, the PT's and the members. The PT rates will be set by the club & make it far more affordable for everyone, not a luxury, but with the lower rent the PT's pay the gym, they can still earn a good wage. This is a win-win in my eyes. I did not like being bled dry by LA fitness when I was there. I paid £612.50 a month just for the pleasure of being there so had to do 18 sessions before I started to earn anything. I think this is a lose-lose for everyone except the club so I wanted no part of that culture. I am told that LA PT's now pay at least £800 a month just to operate in the club, this is extortion IMO.

So, I set out doing revenue & expenditure projections based on plan 'A' which involved many tedious hours setting up spreadsheets & calculating an approximate income for each revenue stream as the membership base grew. It is vital that we have a model to measure our progress against as we go along so I used data from my CNP supplement sales business to accurately project a successful gym's sales as I have a few gyms on my customer list. In reality, we'll be selling more than they do as we have the knowledge on the products that is sometimes lacking in these places as no doubt you will have encountered on occasion. We will sell supplements, really nice workout clothing, accessories, as well as the protein bar which also will do coffee, tea & smoothies. I have to have a monstrous coffee machine as I am a self confessed caffeine fiend.

Anyway, to cut a long, boring story short, we are now on plan 'C' which has the financial projections set with slightly lower membership prices, and does not include the sub let of the injury clinic, or PT licenses. It is still commercially viable, but will take a little longer to see it in profit, but it's still worth it.

The reason for this is that you can plan all you like what type of gym you want, kit it out as nice as you like, decorate it beautifully & make it a really nice place, but until you have your membership built up, it's almost impossible to tell what type of gym it will actually be, your customers are the business so they make it what it is. It may well fill up with wealthy gym users who want a more upmarket type of place, it may also fill up with normal gym users like you & me who have different needs. I decided it best we build the gym infrastructure with a view to expanding & adding these services as we go along, subject to demand. This I feel is far better than spending £30k getting the studios kitted out & never using them. If there is no demand for that type of thing, we will invest in even more of the stuff that is being used. So in essence, what I am saying is that the plans we have laid down are calculated meticulously, but also flexible so we can adapt to demands. The customer base will ultimately dictate what services we offer so we will see where it takes us. This place may well end up being a more upmarket BBers gym but only time will tell. Either way, it's going to be kitted out to the highest standard & well presented. We have researched the areas we are looking at extensively so we can make a fairly accurate prediction about the customer base, but it does not do to be inflexible.


----------



## leeston

i like the sound of it so far. I also like the fact that it is going to be on the south side of manchester. Could you make it as far south as Birmingham!!!!

One thing that comes to mind is the supps side of things. Could you include supps behind the desk. My old gym was just round the corner from tropicana's warehouse. The gym still made more sales from the gym members than tropicana. I think it was the convenience more than anything as the prices were the same!!!!


----------



## Nine Pack

I think south Manchesters borders may not quite extend to Birmingham  , sorry bud.

We will be having a big supplement concession in the gym, more of a small shop in itself. Admittedly, it will be primarily CNP but I have access to most makes so will keep stock of a wide range of stuff, even some nice clothing. I like the Explosive Fibres stuff, Gasp, Better Bodies (they make some really nice female workout clothes), and maybe even some Uncle Sam. If anyone here has been to Gold's in Venice, you'll have seen the shop they have on site there, we'll have something similar.

The search for property is still ongoing, but I am chasing up the agent on theBredbury site on monday as I think it's easily the best we have seen to date so we are going to push for that one. Just gotta get the estate agent to pull thier finger out, easier said than done it would seem.


----------



## SCJP

Nine Pack said:


> Pullover machine
> 
> Lever Pulldown
> 
> 4 station row/ tricep pushdown, & twin pulldowns
> 
> Seated row machine
> 
> T Bar row
> 
> Squat Rack (two of these)
> 
> Leg extension
> 
> 45 degree leg press
> 
> Squat machine
> 
> Horizontal leg press
> 
> Standing calf raise
> 
> Lying leg curl
> 
> Standing leg curl
> 
> Hip machine
> 
> Shoulder press machine
> 
> Seated side lateral machine
> 
> Rear delt (butterfly reverse)
> 
> Lever Chest press machine
> 
> Incline chest press
> 
> Incline bench
> 
> Decline bench **look, no flat bench!**
> 
> Seated Scott curl
> 
> Preacher curl machine
> 
> Tricep machine
> 
> Smith Machine
> 
> Cable Crossover
> 
> Hyper extension
> 
> Ab bench 04028 (two of these)
> 
> Leg raise frame
> 
> Duplex station
> 
> Adjustable benches (three of these).
> 
> Now then, this is not including any dumb bells, plates, bars, racks, cardio equipment & all the other bits & bobs. There also are about seven machines we have to get elsewhere e.g. a Powerzone front squat machine. The list above totals £84,000.


You're the expert, but do you really need all that gear? A front squat machine, seated side lateral machine, etc. - I'm sure you could halve the amount of equipment, thus saving a small fortune & it would have no detrimental impact on the venture.

Listen to what Lewis says as well (perhaps you could get a shoelace tieing machine?). You can get plenty of cheaper, lower maintenance materials than slate, that would give the same feel of quality. Don't get conned by a poncy architect singing & dancing about some high end spec. that you don't need.

Finally, how are you going to manage the situation in respect of 'other' supps? Zero tolerance? I'm not into this side of training, but given the nature of the business, I should imagine you could get some nasty (not that you're nice & fluffy, but I think you get my point) or stupid folk trying to extort a little extra cash from you.

Interesting thread, by the way.


----------



## Nine Pack

SCJP said:


> You're the expert, but do you really need all that gear? A front squat machine, seated side lateral machine, etc. - I'm sure you could halve the amount of equipment, thus saving a small fortune & it would have no detrimental impact on the venture. This is how I would want a gym to be equipped so I decided that the investment at this stage was well worth it. This wasn't a kid let loose in a sweetshop reaction I can assure you. I need to equip the place as best I possibly can.
> 
> Listen to what Lewis says as well (perhaps you could get a shoelace tieing machine?). You can get plenty of cheaper, lower maintenance materials than slate, that would give the same feel of quality. Don't get conned by a poncy architect singing & dancing about some high end spec. that you don't need. Don't worry mate, nobody is going to con me, I have not employed an architect, it's all designed by us, and I have made damn sure to research every miniscule aspect of the costings & negotiate the best deal possible. I used to be a used car salesman bud, so haggling is my thing.
> 
> Finally, how are you going to manage the situation in respect of 'other' supps? Zero tolerance? I'm not into this side of training, but given the nature of the business, I should imagine you could get some nasty (not that you're nice & fluffy, but I think you get my point) or stupid folk trying to extort a little extra cash from you. Not quite with you there bud, but I can stock whatever I need to. I have distributor access to anything I need, but I genuinely believe CNP to be the best. There are some products however that they do not make so I'll source them elsewhere, and at a damn good price. I have been in supplement distribution for some time already so that part is already well established.
> 
> Interesting thread, by the way.


----------



## Littleluke

Dude the gym is going to be amazing.. Can't you open it in Portsmouth!! lol


----------



## Nine Pack

If you can move Portsmouth to Manchester, then sure!


----------



## Nine Pack

I had planned on not starting the journal till we had secured premises, but there you go. Got a very promising lead on the go so won't jinx it & I'll keep my neck shut till we have it.

We'll be making a trip to Birmingham next week to have a good ol' play on the Gym80 machines. The company has recently done a large installation at a club down there & they use it as a sort of showroom. I need to make sure all the stuff on the list is how I would like it to be. I have no worries though as the equipment I have used of thiers up to now is great.

Otherwise we are in a bit of a strange limbo at the moment. There has been months of endless planning & financial forecasting & now everything is in place, but no place to put it all in yet. B*gger. :bored:


----------



## TaintedSoul

The Reebok gym in London has these nice weights where the plates are in rubber. Makes for handling the dumbells pleasurable as some weights specially since a 50kg+ dumbell can dig in when resting them on your legs..

Everything else in the gym could be considered overkill. And their smith machines are crap.

My next gym better have simliar dumbells or I might never leave this one.


----------



## Ollie B

Dont get dumbells that are screw on. Only get one piece dumbells that way the wont break if people drop them.


----------



## Nine Pack

The plates & dumb bells we have chosen are rubberised to keep noise down a bit. The plates have holes so you can handle them easily too, and the dumb bells are a one piece arrangement as you say. This is much better from a maintainance point of view as the ones with an allen key bolt inevitably come loose which drives me mad.

Well Paul & me have been formally viewing properties almost every day and we now have a shortlist of three (maybe four, one has parking issues) to choose from now so it's basically negotiating the lease terms that will be the deciding factor. Once we have this sorted this journal will kick off properly.


----------



## leeston

Paul, this has been so interesting to follow. I just hope your journey becomes a profitable one for you and your partner.

You have been immensely helpful to myself and many board members here and I wish you all the success possible.

I will definately be attending for a session once you open.

Cheers


----------



## chrisj22

leeston said:


> Paul, this has been so interesting to follow. I just hope your journey becomes a profitable one for you and your partner.
> 
> You have been immensely helpful to myself and many board members here and I wish you all the success possible.
> 
> I will definately be attending for a session once you open.
> 
> Cheers


I'll second exactly what Leeston said. I'm only 40 minutes away, so I'll certainly be trying it out.


----------



## Nine Pack

Thanks Lee, there is never a guarantee in business but I think I have researched my market well enough to give us a better than average chance. I have approached the preparation for the gym in the same way I do for a show, leaving no stone unturned & far too many spreadsheets. I am a self confessed geek, but it will pay off one day!


----------



## Nine Pack

chrisj22 said:


> I'll second exactly what Leeston said. I'm only 40 minutes away, so I'll certainly be trying it out.


Good to hear bud. You won't want to leave once you've been once, just you watch.


----------



## leeston

chrisj22 said:


> I'll second exactly what Leeston said. I'm only 40 minutes away, so I'll certainly be trying it out.


Chris - 40 mins away, I am in Birmingham and I can do Manchester in 40 mins. Where are you?


----------



## Nine Pack

leeston said:


> Chris - 40 mins away, I am in Birmingham and I can do Manchester in 40 mins. Where are you?


Jeez Lee, 40 mins. You must either have a helicopter, a Ferrari with a police escort or a teleportation device (if you do have a teleportation machine, can I borrow it please?  ). The M6 is a bit of a car park at the best of times.

No excuse for you not to join up full now I know that!


----------



## leeston

Nine Pack said:


> Jeez Lee, 40 mins. You must either have a helicopter, a Ferrari with a police escort or a teleportation device (if you do have a teleportation machine, can I borrow it please?  ). The M6 is a bit of a car park at the best of times.
> 
> No excuse for you not to join up full now I know that!


Ahhhh thanks Nine. To be honest, I used to work as a Litigation Consultant for a firm in Manchester city centre. If I left Brum (North Brum that is) at 05.00 in the morn I could be in the outskirts of Manchester for about 05.45 (and no I dont mean stoke!!!).

However, from there, it would take another 45 - 60 mins to get into the centre!!!!!! Gotta sort out that route from M6 (jnc 19 I think) to the centre, bloody nightmare.


----------



## DB

leeston said:


> Chris - 40 mins away, I am in Birmingham and I can do Manchester in 40 mins. Where are you?


LOL 80 miles in 40 mins?

on a british motorway?


----------



## leeston

sorry nine, going off at a tangent here but just did AA route planner. From my house to knutsford (I know it is not manchester but that is the only place I can think of in the area at the moment) is 67 miles. 67 miles at 05.00 hrs in the morning is a doddle.

However, I must point out that after 6 months of doing this once a week I was caught speeding and afterwards allowed myself an extra 60 mins on my journey!!!!


----------



## chrisj22

05:00 you will reach Manchester from Birmingham in 40 mins, but try setting off at 7:30am.... mg: 40 hours maybe!


----------



## leeston

yep chris, try leaving after 14.00hrs. Get home about 19.00hrs, seriously.


----------



## paulo

used to go to gym where coffe percolater was always on- after sesh got free coffee and could chat and read th mags or chew that fat-good atmosphere as a result


----------



## Nine Pack

Being a self confessed coffee addict, we are having a full on coffee shop along with the protein bar which will also do smoothies & fresh juice.

But 'free'?.............. The prices will be very reasonable but it has to be a source of revenue for us.

We have got yet another viewing on a beautiful property in Cheadle tomorrow evening, easily the nicest one we have seen to date. We also have one shortlisted in Stockport near the pyramid & are negotiating with the agents & owners on the extent of refurb we would need. I have some reservations about the parking but we will consider it carefully before we make any final decisions. I'll update tomorrow after the viewing in Cheadle.


----------



## XL BODIES LTD

Ninepack good journal, just one little piece of advice for you and that is before signing any contracts make sure you can get change of use on your premises !

The wife and me tried to set up a gym in our area and the local council had a strict policy on change of use from retail/industrial to leisure mate.

Its a major factor in any process you will follow or make, as we found it so frustrating, found the building, negotiated the rent and had already bought a load of good equipment. No change of use killed it!

Hope the above helps.

Good luck and keep going you will succeed mate.


----------



## Nine Pack

Thanks for that, this is why we are finding the property side easily the hardest & most frustrating process of all. We have seen a couple of suitable properties but the change of use was not allowed, so we just have to keep plugging away. I absolutely will not quit and refuse to let the red tape stop us. It all depends on how you approach the local authority regarding the change of use. I don't want to give too much away, but if you just say 'we want to open' a gym/health club' then you are going to come against some resistance but there's certain key words & phrases that seem to push the right buttons with the council so it's sometimes a matter of spin.

It's all fun.............


----------



## Bulldog77

LOL Nine PAck for Prime Minister i would vote for you pal


----------



## Nine Pack

Well the property in Cheadle was as expected, stunning interior, plenty of parking. Just one problem, it's tucked away at the back of an industrial estate down a one track lane with no lighting. Fine in the summer months, but I imagine female members would feel uneasy driving down a pitch black one track lane surrounded by trees in the winter evenings. I would not like my wife to be doing that so we have had to say no to that one. There is still the one in Stockport near the pyramid but as I said earlier, I have reservations about the parking so I think we may be back to the drawing board as regards the building.

This process is driving me mad but I refuse to quit as this is what I really want to do long term.

Bulldog, compliments ain't going to make me go easier on you in the next session you know! Anyway, I'd make a terrible politician, I'd go power mad & end up getting assasinated.


----------



## megatron

Keep banging away at it mate, the right venue wil crop up eventually.


----------



## Nine Pack

The reservations we had about the stockport property are now academic. I got a call from the estate agent earlier to say the owner had let it out to someone who did'nt need a refurb on the building. Ho hum, back to the drawing board............


----------



## ajfitness

best of luck with it all ninepack, i hope to oneday open my gym so its been a bit of an eye opener reading this thread, a couple of things i hadnt even thought about, still, hopefully in a few years......

anyway the right place will turn up and you'll be glad you hadnt jumped in on one of these other places!


----------



## Nine Pack

Sorry the journal has been quiet, there's little to tell other than the usual daily searching the net & doing preliminary viewings. Had a look at a few in Bury yesterday as Paul seemed to think it was a good location. I know the area well as I used to live round there, but it's the other side of manchester to where I had originally planned so I'm not sure. I'll have a chat with Paul later & carry on looking in the areas we originally planned to open.


----------



## JohnOvManc

Just PM'd you 9pack before I read this... hope you find a location.

It is soooo hard to but location is everything.

Is there absolutly no chance of getting the premises built? Steel structure type place like fitness firsts?

Another suggestion... have a think about renting a room out to a beauty therapist.

Covering Nail, UV tanning, spray tanning, beauty, waxing, massage and sports massage (not physio).

Male grooming could be pushed, the market is opening up which I failed to exploit in my current salon as I didn't want my GF doing men but now we have staff who are OK with it, next salon it worth a punt.

For the ladies they will enjoy the stress relief from working out, into a sauna and onto a full boy massage and maybe a set of nails.

As said in PM... gimmie a shout if you need help sh!t shifting


----------



## Nine Pack

John,

We may well be sub letting one of the studios, and the therapy clinic. Once we are sure of the exact type of club it will be (remember, even we can't be sure till we have the membership base built up), we will consider something like you suggested. I wouldn't want to have someone go to the trouble of setting up there & then have the place turnn out to be just an upmarket BBing gym with no client base for them to work from.

I know it sounds odd, us not being 100% sure of what type of gym it will be, but I think if you decide that it's definetely got to be a certain type of place, you may end up investing in equipment & services that are not in demand once you have your members. I truly believe that it's your members that ultimately dictate the type of club it ends up being. I do have a general idea of how it will be, but I will let it evolve as it needs to, provided it is moving in a commercially viable direction and it's reputation is good. I won't allow it to become a hardcore BBers gym with sawdust on the floor to soak up the blood, but we may well end up attracting some serious athletes due to the quality of the equipment we will have, and of course the expertise of the staff...


----------



## ah24

Paul, any chance of you revealing the name yet


----------



## Nine Pack

Sorry bud, no can do. Well I suppose I could, but then I'd have to kill you & there's so many forms you have to fill in down the station once you've done that. 

Seriously though, I have the company name registered & the logo is sorted. I showed it to Supercell the other week for his opinion & I think he likes it. As soon as it has been registered as a trademark I'll be shouting it from the rooftops I can assure you.

We are viewing another building tomorrow that I stumbled accross purely by accident the other day whilst out on a delivery. It already has a business operating in the complex that is classed as leisure (a martial arts place) so we ought not have any opposition on the change of use, this bodes well. Plenty of parking and it's very close to the M60 ring road. Hope it's not a bomb site inside but it looks ok from the outside. Keep watching....


----------



## XL BODIES LTD

Good luck mate and keep us posted yeh!


----------



## Nine Pack

So, a quick update on the viewing. The bit we had a quick look at last week was fine (the 1st floor section), but on the formal viewing on tuesday it turned out that the ground floor area was a bomb site, and I mean it was beyond awful. It would need a good £50K spending on it just to get it half presentable so we walked away.

As ever with these things though there may be a silver lining. The estate agent suggested a large mill complex in Bredbury that I had considered in the early stages but was originally told the units I enquired about were taken. There are some other ones of just over 30,000 sq feet that they can split for us to make a 15,000 sq foot unit. This mill is in a prime area, and already has many public access businesses operating there already (as opposed to being just industrial), and a few of them leisure type businesses. It's got acres of secure floodlit parking and we are told that the mill is the best kept in the area. All the floors, walls & ceilings are clean, windows & frames are immaculate, lifts all over the place (a massive saving on DDA compliance work) so we can save a ton on any refurb work. All we would have to do is install studios, changing rooms, reception, lay the flooring & paint as required. We have a formal viewing on tuesday of next week but will go & have a quick mooch around today. Fingers crossed....


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

fingers crossed with the veiwing tomorow nine pack, about time you had a break on finding your premises, good luck......


----------



## leveret

A very interesting read, i hope it works out for you.

Sounds like sorting out the premises is the hardest thing, but the more effort you put in now finding an ideal place the better it will be in the long run. After the initial hype about it being a new gym etc the thing that will keep people coming is good accessibility and a good layout etc so it'll be worth it.

Good luck!


----------



## Nine Pack

Thanks Jay & Liam. Had a viewing on the premises I mentioned earlier. I don't want to say too much & jinx it but :thumb:

More news when it develops.....


----------



## leeston

hi paul,

hope the viewing went well today. You and paul appear so dedicated and deserve success.

Keep us informed. Me and the missus are looking forward to coming up to Manchester/stockport when it opens.


----------



## Nine Pack

Thanks Lee. with luck, we'll be announcing the imminent opening & launch day soon I hope.


----------



## romeo69

Fingers crossed for u Paul, i'll be keeping an eye on this and when it's up and running i'll have to make the trip to u.


----------



## Nine Pack

We have decided that pending the twerms of the lease being satisfactory, we will have the unit we looked at. We are in the process of negotiating the lease now so will know hopefully by the end of the coming week.

One change we have made is the manufacturer of the machines. We have decided that we may well go with Hammer Strength equipment as it is very durable, good looking, and could save us a good £25k compared to the gym80 stuff. We had a meeting with the rep from Life Fitness/Hammer Strength on thursday & if the quotes are good we will have them. The potential saving means we may be able to double up on the cardio equipment, and istead of having refurb units, it will all be brand new.

I suspect this coming week will see a lot of movement, and maybe even the odd announcement or two.......


----------



## XL BODIES LTD

Good new Fella, keep us posted.

Your Hammer Rep not from down my way by any chance? As a friend of mine reps for them.


----------



## JohnOvManc

Nine Pack said:


> We have decided that pending the twerms of the lease being satisfactory, we will have the unit we looked at. We are in the process of negotiating the lease now so will know hopefully by the end of the coming week.
> 
> One change we have made is the manufacturer of the machines. We have decided that we may well go with Hammer Strength equipment as it is very durable, good looking, and could save us a good £25k compared to the gym80 stuff. We had a meeting with the rep from Life Fitness/Hammer Strength on thursday & if the quotes are good we will have them. The potntial saving means we may be able to double up on the cardio equipment, and istead of having refurb units, it will all be brand new.
> 
> I suspect this coming week will see a lot of movement, and maybe even the odd announcement or two.......


Is there a reason that brand new cardio unit will be significantly better than refurb?

Is the service level agreement any better?

Longer warrenties, preventative maintenance etc?

Probably stuff you have already thought about but save money where you can. Pennys make pounds and all that.

Not wanting to teach grandma to suck eggs here mate so feel free to ignore but...

If you save money, rather than improving facilities you already off (cardio stuff) - add to the facilities to attract a broarder member base.

Maybe a set of stones? farmers walk? olympic lift platforms? I don't think we have anything along those lines locally but it is the sort of thing people would go out of there way to train with and that would in itself help spread your reputation and get more general members.

Is it on Bredbury industrial estate (I used to work on there) or Pear Mill area maybe?

Bredbury is great from access from the M60 good location.

Hammer Strength has a good reputation, that would attract me personally more than gym80 who I don't really know who they are.


----------



## Nine Pack

Much better service & maintainance package with new stuff, especially with the discount he's hoping to give us. It seems there are very few hammer strength showcase gyms in the north west so the rep is keen to work with us & do a great deal.

As regards the powerlifting stuff etc, we may well expand to have these things if demand is sufficient. There will already be a raised platform where the power rack is going anyway. This will be a serious training I can assure you all, no equipment will be there for decoration only, it's all carefully chosen.

I have had to conceed & allow a flat bench in the list, but only on the condition that I'm allowed to slap people using it!

As regards the specific building, I cannot say but this week I hope to announce it oficially, keep watching.


----------



## JohnOvManc

All sounds good!!!

The other equipment was strongmen stuff... I don't know anything about it mate to be honest so only a suggestion.

Just seems like it could be a growth market, I doubt you will see much demand I was talking more along the lines of the field of dreams...

"build it and they shall come" that sort of thing.

All sounds like it's going to be good.

I used to drive from bredbury where I worked to marple to train at No Limits and I know that a few other people did as well so there is a demand for a decent gym round there anyway.


----------



## Borris

hi


----------



## Jock

Looks like things are progressing niceley for you nine, been busy recently but still checking in now and again to see how you're getting on.

Best of luck with it!

Jock


----------



## Marsbar

Having hammer strength will set you apart from all of the other gyms, it's probably the best made equipment on the market.


----------



## Nine Pack

This is what we are thinking too.....

Just had an e mail from the estate agent. It may be going t1ts up on the property we were negotiating . They are asking us (the directors) to provide a personal guarantee on the lease for the full term as we are a new start Ltd company. I have a few customers who have gyms & they were all asked for similar guarantees so I know it's not uncommon, but in each case they managed to negotiate it to a period of less than 12 months.

I did manage to negotiate a 3 month rent free period (subject to a deposit of 3 months rent upfront) but this new clause seems unreasonable and seems to negate the whole point of having a Ltd company. They (the estate agent) say thier client should not have to carry the risk of our business, but as I see it, even if things don't go to plan, we can sell the lease. I fail to see why they would be carrying any more risk than with any other tenant.

If there is anyone out there who knows about commercial tennancy matters, I'd be very appreciative of some info, either on this thread, or in a PM. This is all getting mighty tiresome I can tell you.


----------



## JohnOvManc

I don't know much really mate, but:

Getting 3 months rent free is about normal, normally gives you time to do fittings etc... not standered you have to ask but it's not like they are doing anything out of the normal practice overly generous for you.

Make sure you have the right to sub-let for the full term.

Get a get out clause where you can just walk away at 12 months if the business fails.

You can also negotiate the rent down a bit on maintenence agreements, you can agree to take on more or less.

Nothing stopping you fom walking away and if they don't give in... just go back.

How long has the unit been empty not supplying any revenue for the landlord?

See if you can speak to him face to face, say you'd really appreciate being given a break and you'll owe him one or something... try to apeal to his human side (landlords don't normally have human sides though!!!)


----------



## Nine Pack

Thanks John. I was hoping you'd have some advice there. The 3 month rent free period is great, it was just the guarantee they wanted the directors to give on the lease that bothered me. After speaking to the estate agent, it turns out that I was not really sure exactly what this guarantee meant.

I thought it meant we were putting our own personal property up as security, but all it means is that we have the responsibility of appointing an agent & getting the lease assigned to another tennant. Normally, as a Ltd company, we could just walk away with no comebacks, but this is a clause to protect the landlord in the early stages of tenancy when a business is more likely to fold. If we prove to them that we are profitable & secure as a business, they can review the lease & may lift this clause after 2-3 years. Obviously, there is an element of risk involved if it took us several months to reassign the lease, but we must accept this risk to get the success in the future. With there being more than one director, the liabilty is not just on one person, or household, so it spreads the load if it did happen.

We have no intention of things going belly up and we know it's going to be a huge success, but at this stage the landlord can't possibly be expected to merely take this as gospel as he does'nt know us from Adam.

We do have a little ace up our sleeve that I am not at liberty to divulge at this point but it will go a long way to ensure even greater success to the venture. Don't ask me what it is though as I cannot say. All in good time folks.........


----------



## JohnOvManc

The only other thing I can think of, is make your *rent reveiw *as far away as possible.

The landlord will probably guess how well your business is doing and put the rent up by the biggest increase he thinks he can get away with.

There is a law to stop this being an unreasonable amount but you know how it goes, he will make as much as he can... so the longer you can keep it at the agree'd amount for the better IMO.

Agree with your positive outlook.

I didn't plan to fail with my salon, I would have had to sell my house if I did so it was not an option. Literally couldn't happen.

I didn't bother making a contengensy plan incase I had to sub-let... but I suppose t would be wise.

I'm sure it will work out for you... we've said before location is everything and while you are not on the front of a main road, you are in a place that is crying out for a good gym.

I know girls that traveled to "the villege" I think it's called that... in hyde?

And I think some people were hoping that bredbury hall was going to have a better gym or something along those lines I remember being said.

If I was you I would grind all your suppliers and landlords and everybody else down as far as you can (financially) and then take a deep breath and jump in with both feet.

You have to take a risk to get where you want to be and not everyone has it in them but you HAVE.

You can only do your best and I think in this case it's a good plan, your not talking bollocks or dreaming, you have a proper well thought out plan and all you really need to do is implament it.

Bet your feeling nervous eh?

I remember the butterflys building and I only have a small place LOL


----------



## Nine Pack

Thanks John. You have clearly been through the same experiences as we are doing now. As for how I/we feel, 'nervous' doesn't quite say it. We're excited and bricking it all at once!

We have a second meeting with Hammer Strength tonight so we will see what kind of deal they can offer. I am still more than happy to use Gym80, so Hammer Strength/Life fitness will need to make it a very attractive offer indeed. The rep is very keen to have a showcase Hammer Strength gym in the area, and with our little 'ace' up the sleeve, he will do everything in his power to accomodate us I reckon.

This week is going to be a pivotal one.


----------



## leeston

good luck paul. stay focused mate!


----------



## Marsbar

good luck paul


----------



## Nine Pack

We had the meeting with Hammer Strength & it went well. We have now increased the size of the cardio section considerably & opted for the life fitness CPO (certified pre owned) ones. They are completely rebuilt with new motors, bearings, belts, external casings etc. The only original bit is the chassis so it's as good as new & unless you were told you'd not know. The hammer strength machines are all new though. The rep is a great guy, no hard sell & very helpful. I ended the meeting by saying that the numbers were all too big, and that he should go away & make them smaller! He wants this deal badly as it will be one of the biggest private Hammer strength showcase gyms in the north, and certainly the only one in manchester with exclusively hammer strength stuff. I'm sure he can do us a deal to make the total monthly lease figure smaller.

Things are moving on with the property lease. The estate agent has asked us to fill in reference forms & then our solicitor & thiers can sort out the draft of the lease & if it's all ok, we should be on our way inside of a few weeks max. I'll be glad when all the initial negotiations are over & we can get on with fitting the place out. I'll be posting progress pics of the unit right from day 1 through each aspect of the work till it is finally a gym.

I am in a final meeting with the graphic designer on monday so will be able to announce the name & show you the logo he has designed for us. I did have an initial concept, which has evolved over time & I think it's going to look brilliant on everything from T shirts to car stickers.


----------



## JohnOvManc

How are you planning on marketing the launch?

I don't mean launch as in a big house warming type launch or opening night... I mean how are you going to raise awareness in the local area?

T-shrits and car stickers are great for on-going promotion but you want people in from the word go.

I know Rightyho on MT uses a promo company, can not think of a the name from the top of my head but I can find out... him and others have said they do well for getting members signed up.

Apart from proffesional marketing you can do some yourself very cheaply and faily affectivly IMHO.

You can get 5000 A5 flyers, full colour printed both sides for £89

You can get about that amount distributed for about £20 (+vat) per thousand.

So for about £300 you can reach 5000 people.

On flyers about 3% return is average I think so that's 150 members could be generated from that.

I don't know how that stacks up for a gym but for my salon it's all good, each of those 150 people all tell there friends we are good and that basically doubles the effect, then word of mouth is our self propelled marketing machine LOL.

I delivered all 5000 on foot as I am a tight [email protected] LOL

Probably totally differant plan for a gym - I don't know mate, maybe worth a quick thought.

Got to admit, I'm hooked on this thread... seeing it develop is really interesting.


----------



## Nine Pack

John,

We had considered a marketing company specialising in generating fitness facility memberships but after careful consideration we decided the £20K it would cost was not worth the return. We are using a leaflet distribution company and have a printers in mind but I must say that price you mentioned sounds good so if you can PM me the details I'd be grateful. The marketing companies are no doubt good at what they do, but I simply cannot justify the cost. There seemed to be a few 'anomalies' in the projection they gave us that we are not comfortable with. My wife is a real spreadsheet expert & said something did not add up at all.

From what I can see, they only reason they can generate so many members is that they heavily discount the membership rates to attract people & I'm sorry but I could do that myself so why pay someone £20K for the privelidge? I have spent my entire working life in some kind of sales role (10 years of which selling used cars) and so has the rest of the team so we can sort this aspect out ourselves. There will be a 'Opening soon' website up very soon, once we have spoken to our web designer. We won't be using newspaper advertising as it is notorious for a poor return in this kind of business. I will do a mailshot of local businesses for the corporate memberships too.

We will be having a specific launch day too, but the exact details of what we will do are not yet decided upon. I am thinking of making the initial leaflet we send out into an invitation to the launch day. It's a good way of monitoring the leaflet response & effectiveness as we will ask people to bring thier leaflet as a 'ticket' for admission into the place. This will be followed up with two or three marketing drives in the following weeks. I will be announcing the location of the gym this coming week so keep checking in.


----------



## C12AIG

Amazing thread, and a very interesting read.

Been reading this from day1 so I hope you the very best in the future


----------



## JohnOvManc

With your sales experiance you should have it made then, I don't know how to sell myself Ruth Badger has it down to a T though LOL

Sounds like a water tight project this.

We fell over with finding out the exact effectivness of our leaflet drops, basically as I am never on site at the salon and my GF got fed up of asking people how they heard abot us.

We have a basic idea it's mainly word of mouth on the back of the leaflets but given my process improvment background I wanted FIGURES!!!! arrggghhhh

Can not knock her though - she's the one with the skills and the one they come to see and chat with.

I've sent you the PM.


----------



## Meadowcroft

Hiya,

Read your post the other night, not sure if you have secured a place yet, and sure you have already seen it but there used to be a gym called outline right in the town centre three floors and they had some studios in there, looking at all the places you have seen you probably no about it but just wanted to say just incase. Theres an all you can eat chinese just next door so there will be plenty of fat people to join.

Oh and I will definatly have a butchers when you start up.


----------



## Nine Pack

Meadowcroft said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Read your post the other night, not sure if you have secured a place yet, and sure you have already seen it but there used to be a gym called outline right in the town centre three floors and they had some studios in there, looking at all the places you have seen you probably no about it but just wanted to say just incase. Theres an all you can eat chinese just next door so there will be plenty of fat people to join.
> 
> Oh and I will definatly have a butchers when you start up.


Thanks bud. I think that gym was near the building we were originally looking at, Kingston House near the bus depot. We are now very close to completing the lease on this other one whos exact location I have not yet revealed. It's in Bredbury though, I can say that much.


----------



## Meadowcroft

Well bredbury is the other side of stockport to me but as people from down south have said they will come and have a look I guess I can make the trip too. Good luck with it all mate.

Yeah sounds like the same area you were looking.


----------



## megatron

Very exiting dude, again - good luck.


----------



## Nine Pack

Meadowcroft said:


> Well bredbury is the other side of stockport to me but as people from down south have said they will come and have a look I guess I can make the trip too. Good luck with it all mate.
> 
> Yeah sounds like the same area you were looking.


I guess you could, feel free to pop in even when we are fitting the place out. I'll announce the exact location this week. Hack & Winger are going to make the daily commute from California


----------



## ah24

When are you revealing name and logo?


----------



## Nine Pack

ah24 said:


> When are you revealing name and logo?


This week hopefully. I have the final design from our graphic designer, but only on paper so as soon as I get it from him electronically, I'll pop it on here. It's pretty damn good even if I say so myself, and I do.:cool:


----------



## Meadowcroft

you have talked this logo and name up a bit I hope it lives up to expectations lol.


----------



## ALake

Make sure you have a decent website!


----------



## Nine Pack

We are meeting with our web designer this weekend so keep watching.


----------



## Magic Torch

Do we all get VIP tickets to open day?


----------



## Nine Pack

Need you ask?

No 

Course you do. I'll work something out for UK-M members don't you worry.


----------



## chrisj22

Lee & I are making the trip for the opening day. Looking forward to it.


----------



## paulo

coffee percolator on, free cup after training and relax area for siting reading and having ablether after training-thats when you sell your supplements + makes it a social place rather than just train and leave


----------



## jonboy

If you get busy, make sure you have a quick checkin process - ive waited sometimes 10 minutes at a reception to get into the gym and it does my head in and theres never enough free weight benches..... other than that i reckon if you keep it simple but effective then you wont fail, 1st month free membership is also an awesome member booester...

Oh and as i mentioned in my previous post, i found a product for my lil problem lol, only been taking it for 2 weeks so ive only seen a small improvement so far but its definately making me horny lol..... www.Icantresisttalkingaboutmylittlepenis.co.uk


----------



## C12AIG

Hahahahahahaha Tom.

Looking forward on hearing this name :bounce:


----------



## Nine Pack

Does this look big enough?!


----------



## ethos

mg:

Looks uuuuuuuge!!


----------



## Nine Pack

We gonna need a lotta stuff! In all fairness, we are only having half this floor but even so it's bl**dy enormous.







To give you an idea, this last pic is taken from not quite the back corner of our half, and we are having a space two pillars *past *those sloping structures coming out of the floor (which are being knocked down by the way), and all the way accross the floor if you were to turn 90 degrees to the right from where this pic is taken, as illustrated in the middle pic.


----------



## supercell

Didn't want to post anything till Paul did but i went with him and Paula (his wife) on saturday for a viewing and all I can say is the place is absolutely perfick!!!

Its light, airy, great atmosphere (always get in old mills) and its fookin huge. All except the last pic show the size of Paul's half, the one with people in shows the entire length of both halves. The first pic shows the size of the gym area plus there is a little behind me when I took the pic that will also be part of it.

I could visualise everything in it and the buzz of the place, when open, will be awesome.

Good find my friend.

J


----------



## Meadowcroft

Well thet is certainly big mate, just need to know this incredible name now. good find mate


----------



## Marsbar

Paul

Are you getting the hammer strength stuff?


----------



## Nine Pack

I had intended revealing the name but I want to get the logo trademarked first so please be patient with me, I'm not trying to be deliberately secretive. The logo is awesome & looks really professional. I have a friend who is a graphic designer who has done an absolutely brilliant (and free)job for us. 

I'll be seeing him on wednesday & making arrangements to trademark the logo so as soon as it has been done, I'll put it on here as big as I can!


----------



## Nine Pack

Marsbar said:


> Paul
> 
> Are you getting the hammer strength stuff?


Yup, all brand new Hammer Strength (some Hammer Strength MTS) & a sh1tload of life fitness cardio. Scary amount of money but you gotta specualte....:eek:


----------



## JohnOvManc

At least you have some natural light there.

Looks massive in there.

What are you planing for the floor?

Would sanding those boards down and varnishing be a bad idea?

What were those slanted things for?


----------



## chrisj22

Looks like a car park rather than a mill! I work in an old mill now & they are fookin huge!

Congrats Paul.


----------



## Nine Pack

JohnOvManc said:


> At least you have some natural light there.
> 
> Looks massive in there.
> 
> What are you planing for the floor?
> 
> Would sanding those boards down and varnishing be a bad idea? They are fairly flat, but not enough to do that with so we're having an underlay put down, then different flooring for different areas. Some laminate flooring in the studios, reception & cardio areas, and rubber interlocking floor in the machines & free weight areas. The changing rooms are probably going to be a non slip waterproof resin type arrangement as opposed to the tiles I had originally planned.
> 
> What were those slanted things for? They are the heads of a conveyor belt system that has been dismantled. The owners are taking those down before we move in.


----------



## Conrad1436114525

Nine Pack said:


> So, I set out doing revenue & expenditure projections based on plan 'A' which involved many tedious hours setting up spreadsheets & calculating an approximate income for each revenue stream as the membership base grew. It is vital that we have a model to measure our progress against as we go along so I used data from my CNP supplement sales business to accurately project a successful gym's sales as I have a few gyms on my customer list. In reality, we'll be selling more than they do as we have the knowledge on the products that is sometimes lacking in these places as no doubt you will have encountered on occasion. We will sell supplements, really nice workout clothing, accessories, as well as the protein bar which also will do coffee, tea & smoothies. I have to have a monstrous coffee machine as I am a self confessed caffeine fiend.


Protein bar is a cracking idea. When i belonged to a LA Fitness when i lived back in London they had a supplement stand. Thought it was a really clever idea. Unfortunately the chap running it wasnt really knowledgable and suprise suprise it was all maximuscle products....a maximuscle franchise really. I always thought that this had the potential to be a fantastic business engine but wasnt quite there. With your knowledge and links to CNP i think yourll do very well here. If your really clever then i think that you should open a cafe which caters for body builders. I always thought that if a bodybuilder ran a gym instead of a man with a management degree then instead of popular dishes like chilie concarne and lazagne served with white rice being served they would be replaced with a chicken based dish served with sweet potato or wholegrain brown rice.

Think Ollie B mentioned about the locker with the padlock probelm...i agree, cant stand this. At my current gym you just put a pound in and the key turns and can be released. Much better...gyms that force people to buy padlocks from them so that they can use the lockers really annoy me.


----------



## Karlusdavius

just a little idea i had. since this is gonna be a gym where (obviously) there will be a mix of bodybuilders and people who just wanna keep fit etc etc, consider the use of steroids...

i dont take them so please correct me if im wrong but my impression is you take some of them after a workout, would this imply that you take them in the changing rooms or toilets?? if so then this would really put me off using the gym no matter how good it was. if you think this would be true then maybe section off a little room where that can be done which is a safe environment for both user and non-user. if its out of sight its out of mind.

just an idea


----------



## JohnOvManc

People don't do it in public mate... most people do there jabs at home, some in the gym but it would never be done in front of you and it would never be done with the consent of staff.

NinePack would not officially condone this activity in his gym either as the health and safety would just not allow it.


----------



## Tinytom

I agree

When I eventually open my own gym (long way off ATM) I wouldnt even have talk of gear condoned in the gym. Nothing worse than a juiced up tw*t talking loudly to his equally geared friend about all the gear they use.

Gives the gym a bad name and puts off the fitness end of the customers which TBH is the mainstay and bread and butter of most gyms.


----------



## squat_this

Looks an awesome place for a gym 9pack! You gonna leave enough space for a walking lunges area across the gym i hope???


----------



## Patch

that really is an impressive size.

just one thing though! couldn't you replace the conveyor belt on the slope and have a Gladiator type TRAVELATOR ... "you will go on my first whistle" and "awooga" ... lol


----------



## Nine Pack

Karlusdavius said:


> just a little idea i had. since this is gonna be a gym where (obviously) there will be a mix of bodybuilders and people who just wanna keep fit etc etc, consider the use of steroids...
> 
> i dont take them so please correct me if im wrong but my impression is you take some of them after a workout, would this imply that you take them in the changing rooms or toilets?? if so then this would really put me off using the gym no matter how good it was. if you think this would be true then maybe section off a little room where that can be done which is a safe environment for both user and non-user. if its out of sight its out of mind.
> 
> just an idea


We are not going to sell, talk about, or cater for any aspect of drug use, this is not a hardcore bodybuilders gym, and was never intended to be. It is a training facility with a real sense of purpose, but aimed at regular gym users. We certainly won't turn bodybuilders away, far from it, but the bulk of the membership base will be 'normal' people for want of a better term.

This facility is going to be a long term venture for us & I simply won't allow the association of drug use to destroy the reputation of the brand as we hope to franchise it once we have the formula right. I'm not so naive to think that nobody in the place will be using them, but they certainly wont be administering anything on the premises. If anyone is caught doing so it's an instant ban, *non negotiable.*


----------



## winger

DB said:


> fuk that sh1t dude..
> 
> keep it modern.. unisex showers
> 
> true tho.. it doesnt help your street cred when u go into the showers after takin some ephedrine!! :rolleye11


LOL!


----------



## ajfitness

s'all looking good dude!!


----------



## leeston

Nine Pack said:


> We are not going to sell, talk about, or cater for any aspect of drug use, this is not a hardcore bodybuilders gym, and was never intended to be. It is a training facility with a real sense of purpose, but aimed at regular gym users. We certainly won't turn bodybuilders away, far from it, but the bulk of the membership base will be 'normal' people for want of a better term.
> 
> This facility is going to be a long term venture for us & I simply won't allow the association of drug use to destroy the reputation of the brand as we hope to franchise it once we have the formula right. I'm not so naive to think that nobody in the place will be using them, but they certainly wont be administering anything on the premises. If anyone is caught doing so it's an instant ban, *non negotiable.*


you are right Paul, all gyms purport to have a 'no drugs' policy but few enforce it.

I think once a gym gets tarnished with a lable such as a 'steroid gym' then word could travel fast and member would numbers dwindle away.

I think all gyms need a strict policy which is enforced if it is to stay afloat.


----------



## stow

Ninepack,

Look forward to stopping off for a session on the way back to Yorkshire from the airport!

The building looks like a fantastic space.

Keep the posts and pics.

Whats the current target date?

STOW


----------



## Nine Pack

stow said:


> Ninepack,
> 
> Look forward to stopping off for a session on the way back to Yorkshire from the airport!
> 
> The building looks like a fantastic space. Wait till it's crammed with equipment!
> 
> Keep the posts and pics.
> 
> Whats the current target date? Hopefully sometime september pending building work.
> 
> STOW


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

glad you got sorted ninepack, be awsome when its all done looks spot on for a gym,really happy for you, can t wait to see the finshed pictures, maybe you doing a few curls with your shiney new weights lol  jk ...


----------



## winger

> glad you got sorted ninepack' date=' be awsome when its all done looks spot on for a gym,really happy for you, can t wait to see the finshed pictures, maybe you doing a few curls with your shiney new weights lol  jk ...[/quote']shinny is good, I hope they aren't chrome.
> 
> </jay_jay>


----------



## Peg

Location is critical and so is reputation.

Word of mouth reputation has been our best advertisement.

We are becoming known as the best in the area.

I like that rep.

I look forward to seeing pictures of Opening Day!!!


----------



## winger

Peg said:


> I look forward to seeing pictures of Opening Day!!!


I want to see pics of Nine Pack!


----------



## Nine Pack

Peg said:


> I look forward to seeing pictures of Opening Day!!!


Why not hop on a plane with Hack & Winger & come see the place, emigrate & join the gym?!


----------



## Nine Pack

we are trying to iron out a clause in the lease on which the landlord is trying to take the p1ss on a biblical scale. They are insisting we pay thier legal fees of circa £1750 + vat. Our solicitor has p1ssed us about & dragged her heels so we have binned her off & are re appointing another one. It's nearly always a condition on these leases but very few tenants actually end up paying the landlords legal fees as it's seen as unfair & very draconian. My accountant tells me this fee is astronomical & we should dispute it so that's where we are at present.

I can't unveil the logo till the trademark is accepted unfortunately. This has been a bad week for me really & I'm feeling stressed out like crazy so will just chill out over the weekend & see what happens on monday. we may even end up back at square one looking for another unit if the landlord isn't prepared to be reasonable. I hate all this sh1t, all I want to do is run a nice club.

Sorry to be on a downer but this is a journal, warts 'n' all.


----------



## winger

Well I hope it all works out to your benefit Ninepack.

Don't stress big guy, months later you will look back and laugh at this. 

I love the way you write Ninepack!

P.s. Just get some compound w for that wart.........lol.


----------



## Meadowcroft

Hope you get it sorted out mate.


----------



## Nine Pack

Monday will be the day of reckoning for the landlord, she can choose to either make or break the deal cos we ain't backing down & will walk if need be.


----------



## Peg

Nine Pack said:


> Why not hop on a plane with Hack & Winger & come see the place, emigrate & join the gym?!


I just may do that one day!



The fight can be wearisome. Hang tough!!


----------



## JohnOvManc

I ended up paying my landlord solicitors fee's but I used it basically to blackmail them into sorting things out before we moved in like leaking roof, area of pavement that always flooded outside (slip hazard if frozen and you have to provide safe access and exit).

BUT there fee's were nowhere near that much.

Can not remember the exact figure but it would have been a couple of hundred or there about's and not significant enough for me to want it to hold things up.... there's no way I would pay nearly 2 GRAND!!!

Will they speak to you direct?

Tell them to you before you have any turnover taht amount is just not financially do-able.

If so ask them would they rather get a decent long term tenent like you or risk loosing time and rent on that sort of fee out of principle?

Landlords try and squeeze blood from a stone.


----------



## Nine Pack

Thanks John, that helps confirm what we thought, that the fees they were quoting are ridiculous. They have since agreed to cap it at £1000+vat but I'm still not happy & we are insisting that both parties be responible *only* for thier *own* legal fees.

I have said the same to the estate agent as you did, do they really want to lose a long term tennant over a matter of £2k when they stand to get £400k from us over the lease period? I doubt very much that when push comes to shove that they'll let us walk, but like I say, we will walk if we have to. I absolutely will not be had over a barrell by these people. The commercial leasing arrangements always favour the landlord with very little allowance for the tennant. Domestic tenancy laws are quite different & I see no reason why the commercial side should be so heavily in favour of the landlord. We aren't asking for anything unreasonable.

I'm going to find out for exactly how long this unit has been stood empty. I know it's for at least six months, but I reckon it's been empty for a good 2 years or so, maybe more. I have an 'insider' who can tell me so I'll do some digging tomorrow. Either way, we are not taking any more bullsh1t on this as it's now become a matter of principle. We don't want anyone thinking we are pushovers.


----------



## JohnOvManc

I just looked back at my 1st outgoings...

I actually paid £500, mine was also capped at that but it was plus VAT

You are right about the commercial landlords, they are nothing like private it surprised me that you had to sort your own wiring and internal plumbing LOL maybe a bit nieve of me there but it's a differant ball game.

I saved on my own legals as I had the lease read over and check by the Tameside Enterprise Center (Ridway Accociates) who help start ups (they are funded by the eauropean enterprise council).

But on something as big as you are doing it's better to have your own legal "team" you plan on sticking with I think.

The more you can find out the more ammunition you have, I'd like to see a breakdown of what's costing them so much to get the lease done even at £1000 - it's not like the intended use is anything really unusual.

A thousand is a gesture though, if they can drop it great but maybe you will be forced to meet half way... the location could be worth it and the time spent looking for another location etc.

If there's anything you want extra out of them now would be a good time to get it.


----------



## Nine Pack

A quick update. Today was the day of reckoning for the landlords as we insisted on paying only our own legal fees or we would walk.

Long story short, we got what we wanted.  I'll have a smug look on my face for a few hours then it's back to work.

Anyone considering a commercial lease should never take it as red that the terms set out are set in stone. Anything is negotiable.


----------



## leeston

great stuff Paul. That has appeared to be the highest hurdle which you have now got over.

Onwards and upwards!!


----------



## JohnOvManc

Played the big boys at there own game and won... you should be proud, that's £2056.25 saved just by pushing it!!!

Spin on that landlords LOL


----------



## winger

Count down to Grand Opening. I want to be there bro.


----------



## Nine Pack

It is quite satisfying when you get a result like that. I'm not going to rest on my laurels though, plenty of negotiations to go yet I imagine.

The website is still under development, but I'll let you all know as soon as it's up.


----------



## squat_this

That's great news...the money saved there can go towards the USA air-fares to get Hackskii & co over!!!


----------



## winger

squat_this said:


> That's great news...the money saved there can go towards the USA air-fares to get Hackskii & co over!!!


I like this guy.


----------



## Nine Pack

Ok then, here goes, I guess you've been patient enough. This is our website currently in development by Liz, the wife of my star client, Welly, a UK-M board member. She's put up with a lot of e mails from me with suggestions here & there so I can't begin to thank her enough for the help she's giving us. Once the gym is open, the gallery images will have our actual machines pictured in the gym rather than library pics of Hammer Strength stuff.

The links on the homepage are not all working fully yet as I need to come up with some more stuff for Liz. Soon we'll be having a profile for each the team of directors, PT's & then any staff we take on so that people can see who they'll be meeting at the place.

Hopefully we will see the lease complete inside of the next month so we can then move in & get building the reception, changing rooms, studios etc.

www.evolutionphysicalexcellence.com


----------



## ah24

Looking bloody good mate!! 

The name is good to, i see why you wanted to keep that quiet - along with the logo which go hand in hand obviously.

Maybe one day my picture will be up there as one of the PT's!


----------



## Nine Pack

The commute from crawley would be a b1tch. You may need to relocate a few miles!


----------



## leeston

f-r-a-n-c-h-i-s-e!!!!


----------



## Nine Pack

leeston said:


> f-r-a-n-c-h-i-s-e!!!!


Watch this space....................:cool:


----------



## winger

That place is huge! Is it the camera angle or is it really that big?

How many square feet is it?


----------



## ajfitness

Awesome Paul, very professional!

But what else could we expect?! LOL



nice one dude.


----------



## squat_this

Nice logo Paul, I for one will come to see you train a bunch of monkeys into the next Mr. O's!


----------



## JohnOvManc

Hey mate... looks great

You can hear people now "yeah, I train at evolution in bredbury"


----------



## Nine Pack

JohnOvManc said:


> Hey mate... looks great
> 
> You can hear people now "yeah, I train at evolution in bredbury"


Now that's what I wanna hear!

Thanks guys, I appreciate the feedback.

The machines will be arriving in about 7 weeks or so which will hopefully give us enough time to get the floors down at least, then build the studios, changing rooms, reception (ready Neil?  ) etc.


----------



## walks

pear mill, is that near the adidas whearhouse mate? Not to far from me if it is.

Is it ground floor? as ive been in that mill and i wouldnt fancy walking down from the 3rd floor after some heavy squats.

Good look with the venture


----------



## winger

Nine Pack said:


> The machines will be arriving in about 7 weeks or so which will hopefully give us enough time to get the floors down at least, then build the studios, changing rooms, reception (ready Neil?  ) etc.


In the weight area are you going to use hard rubber?

I know guys that drop heavy db's and I hate that, hard on the db's and hard on the floor.


----------



## Nine Pack

It's the same building as the Adi shop. Our entrance is round the back but well lit & covered by loads of CCTV. We'll be in the 3rd floor, but there's 3 lifts so it's not a problem on leg day!

We are having rubber coated weights to keep the noise down, and so that if anyone dares to lean a plate on a machine , it won't scratch them.


----------



## Andy1972

was there the other day for a baby shop, good loacation mate and ill definitely pop in when you are open


----------



## Nine Pack

Andy1972 said:


> was there the other day for a baby shop, good loacation mate and ill definitely pop in when you are open


I'll keep an eye out for the blue guy with yellow eyes then!


----------



## JohnOvManc

Nine Pack said:


> Now that's what I wanna hear!
> 
> Thanks guys, I appreciate the feedback.
> 
> The machines will be arriving in about 7 weeks or so which will hopefully give us enough time to get the floors down at least, then build the studios, changing rooms, reception (ready Neil?  ) etc.


Are you doing a lot of the simple stuff yourself?

If you are mate you will save a fortune. (some tradesmen let me down time wise and I'd already set the opening day namely joiners and plumbers and plasterers - they must be overwhelmed with work to not turn up at paying jobs!!!).

I ended up building 2 sunbed cubicles, put down my laminate floor (now scuffed arggh), and glazed my shops windows myself!!! Oh yeah, and fitted the lights. Skiting boards was the hardest job, ued a mate to help me eith that and I got my sparky mate to do my consumer box.

Don't forget my offer of help... Give me a shout if you want a hand, I'll pop up.


----------



## Conrad1436114525

congratulations on the site Paul, looking good. Good to see the Hammerstrength machines also, have a couple in my gym and i prefere them over the other gear any day. Hope everything else goes smoothly.


----------



## winger

I prefer added weights instead of a cable myself, but that's just me.

The original nautilus comes to mind. That was many decades ago.


----------



## leeston

just joined a new gym. they have an old nataulius pull over machine. i had forgot how good it was!

will you be getting one, or similar?

its looking good paul, keep going!


----------



## Nine Pack

John, now I know you are multi skilled, you will be getting a call

We are having a lot of guys in the trade help us out. we are calling in favours & getting offers of help from a lot of people. Some former clients of mine (one of which has his own big electricians business), some friends like my buddy in Edinburgh who is building our reception so long as we feed him for the weekend (he's a big lad so it'll probably cost more than his normal hourly rate!), and friends & relations of the other two partners. All in all, we should save a small fortune on labour costs.

Lee,

We are having the Hammer strength pull over machine. Hammer strength is a genetic descendant of the old Nautilus stuff & it's a bl**dy good machine, as are all of the ones we have chosen. Can't wait to see them all in place.

Got a nightmare of a job to do now, sorting out the change of use application with the council. I have no worries whatsoever about it being passed, but the paperwork required to submit the application is a pain in the ars* on a biblical scale. Oh well, better crack on with it....


----------



## chrisj22

Looking very good, Paul. As Leeston says, FRANCHISE! I want an 'Evolution' in the Preston/Blackpool area in 2 years......:cool:

It's not too much to ask, surely.... 

Good luck mate.


----------



## Nine Pack

Chris, no problem. We'll find you a suitable site & as soon as you have the £100k let me know! 

It's a bargain!!


----------



## leeston

i was interested until I saw the £100k bit. Urrrmmm, I think I best put some overtime in!


----------



## Nine Pack

I'm only joking.

It's £200k


----------



## chrisj22

£200K!? Leeston, we'll go halves & agree to get the property in 2087, yeah?


----------



## Nine Pack

chrisj22 said:


> £200K!? Leeston, we'll go halves & agree to get the property in 2087, yeah?


Special UK-M member discount applies of 10% so you could do it in 2060!

Joking aside, once we have the brand name established & strong, we may consider this but for now I want to concentrate on this site. We will make some mistakes I'm sure, but once we have the formula right, we'll replicate it either by company owned clubs, or by a franchise network, who knows?


----------



## leeston

chrisj22 said:


> £200K!? Leeston, we'll go halves & agree to get the property in 2087, yeah?


yeah sounds good. Maybe too old to lift weights by that time Chris and they may have invented a pill/lotion that builds and cuts us!


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

omfg wish i lived closer ninepack,newcastles a hike 4 to 5 times per week, reading this journal over the last few weeks i m getting all excited and its not my gym 

haha on a serious side you must be buzzing its a ll go go go now, if i m in the area i ll defo have a bag with me training gear in to pop in for a session 

good luck looking forward to seeing the finished pics..


----------



## winger

Nine Pack said:


> I'm only joking.
> 
> It's £200k


Love the humor!

So approximately when is the Grand Opening, I only say that cause I want to be there.  I hope it isn't during monsoon weather?


----------



## Nine Pack

We hope to be open by late september/early october. Me & John have both got trips away in September (he's going to the Olympia & I'm off to Italy for my wife's world track & field chamionships), so we'll leave Paul to hold the fort for a few days then we can open when we are all back at base.

Winger, this is Manchester, North England. They do say ''it's grim up north'' and with good reason! This aint California my friend  Pack a gore tex!


----------



## leeston

winger said:


> Love the humor!
> 
> So approximately when is the Grand Opening, I only say that cause I want to be there.  I hope it isn't during monsoon weather?


Winger - its monsoon weather here at the moment. it feels like it has not stopped raining since easter!!!

Manchester is renowned for rain anyway (something to do with the adjacent hills holding onto the clouds).

Paul - this sounds great. Just for your info, I am having my stag weekend at the end of sept and getting married at the end of October.

If you could arrange to open between these times it would be appreciated. Lol.


----------



## Nine Pack

leeston said:


> Paul - this sounds great. Just for your info, I am having my stag weekend at the end of sept and getting married at the end of October.
> 
> If you could arrange to open between these times it would be appreciated. Lol.


Hmm, now then, do I want the gym full of celebrities & press on launch day, or shall I have a gang of smashed out of their face stag doo revellers.....?

Tough call that. It may be a bad business move, but I think I'll stick with the former! 

Congrats on the impending wedding Lee. Me & Paula got married on Halloween, in Vegas. It was ten years to the day from when we met. It wasn't a 'Vegas wedding', just a normal wedding that just happened to be in Vegas as we were on a month fly/drive. All done tastefully in a garden with a non-elvis minister.

She's still with me too, despite all the dieting & now wanting to open a gym. TBH, I could not do any of this without her help, she's a star.


----------



## leeston

Nine Pack said:


> Hmm, now then, do I want the gym full of celebrities & press on launch day, or shall I have a gang of smashed out of their face stag doo revellers.....?
> 
> Tough call that. It may be a bad business move, but I think I'll stick with the former!
> 
> Congrats on the impending wedding Lee. Me & Paula got married on Halloween, in Vegas. It was ten years to the day from when we met. It wasn't a 'Vegas wedding', just a normal wedding that just happened to be in Vegas as we were on a month fly/drive. All done tastefully in a garden with a non-elvis minister.
> 
> She's still with me too, despite all the dieting & now wanting to open a gym. TBH, I could not do any of this without her help, she's a star.


nice one Paul. Good to see you are both going strong. I bet Paula is too quick for you to run away from hey!

Anyway, i take exception at your comments. The stag-do will be a visit to chester races followed by a stop over in the city to experience what the nightlife has to offer.

The party will consist of self employed men, solicitors etc and therefore I refute the argument that we will be in anyway enebriated. I understand though your concerns but assure you I will be looking buffed when attending your gym so I may get confused for a celeb, lol. (Dont worry, I will tell them you trained me - for a tee shirt!).


----------



## Nine Pack

leeston said:


> Anyway, i take exception at your comments. The stag-do will be a visit to chester races followed by a stop over in the city to experience what the nightlife has to offer.
> 
> The party will consist of self employed men, solicitors etc and therefore I refute the argument that we will be in anyway enebriated. I understand though your concerns but assure you I will be looking buffed when attending your gym so I may get confused for a celeb, lol. (Dont worry, I will tell them you trained me - for a tee shirt!).


Forgive me, I'm sure you're all going to be tea-total.....  Yeah, right!

I'll see you on sunday bud, & you'd better be shredded by then!


----------



## leeston

uurrrrrmmm ok, see you then Paul.


----------



## winger

Nine Pack said:


> We hope to be open by late september/early october.


My BD is 9-30-59, It has been good luck for me.:beer1: and hack n spank


----------



## Nine Pack

Well, the premises lease is now in the hands of our solicitor so it should complete soon providing there's nothing in there that needs ammending.

One aspect that is proving to be more complicated than I had envisaged is the change of use planning application with Stockport Council. I am confident that there will be no opposition to the proposal, but the sheer volume of paperwork & red tape is ridiculous. There's a facility to submit the application online but then you have to have plans & attend meetings with the council. If I was to make one slight error in the application, it could result in a rejection which we'd then need to appeal against so I have decided to appoint a planning consultant to deal with this. It's likely to cost us a couple of grand but the saving in hassle is worth it as I have my hands full sorting the marketing, and getting builders etc sorted for the dates we expect work to begin.

There are still a few bits & bobs left to buy on top of the Hammer Strength stuff, plates, bars, dumb bells etc so I've been running about getting those sorted for the last week or so. I have also been sourcing a good commercial sound system for the gym, as I don't want a tinny domestic system that will break down with constant daily use. I think I've found one from a company in Salford but I'm not much of a stereo buff so if anyone has any suggestions as to where to go for a good system, I'm all ears. I'd like a few quotes just to make sure. Here's what we have been advised to get:

Citronic Z-2M Two zone mixer with 3 line & mic input

OHM LB-1 Compact 2-way timber speaker cabinet X 6

OHM KC-1 speaker wall/ceiling speaker cradle X 6

TEC6500 2x 250w amplifier

TEC6200 2x 100w amplifier

8u Audio equipment rack not sure we need this

iPod docking station, charger & remote control

I don't know why we would need two amps, any ideas guys? This system is just for the main gym area which will be about 8,000 square feet. We'll be getting the studio ststems sorted later. Any audio system experts out there care to give some feedback (no pun intended)?


----------



## JohnOvManc

Does Richer Sounds do any commercial stuff?

My FF has B&W pods hanging from the ceiling, they are too loud somtimes.


----------



## Nine Pack

JohnOvManc said:


> Does Richer Sounds do any commercial stuff?
> 
> My FF has B&W pods hanging from the ceiling, they are too loud somtimes.


 You've lost me. I'll google it. Told you I'm no music system buff!

Just did a search, none the wiser though. Richer Sounds is just domestic stuff from what I can see.


----------



## shorty

3 words mate... *bang and olufsen *.... you have the cash mate!! 

just one thing... if you have a pc on the front desk you wont need an ipod, just run the music through itunes on your pc... just a thought mate!


----------



## Nine Pack

shorty said:


> 3 words mate... *bang and olufsen *.... you have the cash mate!!
> 
> just one thing... if you have a pc on the front desk you wont need an ipod, just run the music through itunes on your pc... just a thought mate!


B & O systems are stupid money bud, & again, I think they are all domestic systems. they won't last long in continual all day use. I can assure you though we are not rolling in cash. We had considered running itunes through the amp but the PC on reception is going to be offline for security & DPA regs as it has the membership database on it.

To give you an idea, the system I mentioned above is just over a grand, plus fitting.


----------



## shorty

Nine Pack said:


> B & O systems are stupid money bud, & again, I think they are all domestic systems. they won't last long in continual all day use. I can assure you though we are not rolling in cash. We had considered running itunes through the amp but the PC on reception is going to be offline for security & DPA regs as it has the membership database on it.
> 
> To give you an idea, the system I mentioned above is just over a grand, plus fitting.


yeah just joking paul, whatever you choose mate im sure it will be the best for the job... sounds like this is gonna be a great gym!!


----------



## Paul1

Have you tried looking in the back of DJ mags, I think they will have a lot of commercial stuff in them. They may not look to pretty but they will get the job done, especially if you're having a studio in there.

Just a thought

Good Luck

Paul


----------



## Nine Pack

Some of the websites I've looked at are DJ supplies so I have looked at that kind of thing, yes. They tend not to offer a fitting service though as most DJ's are capable of assembling their own kit. If I attempted to install it, we'd burn the building down!


----------



## squat_this

Obviously having something which is gonna take the strain of everyday non-stop use is important, but there is no point forking out on something which is gonna have 10% better sound quality than cheaper options. People are gonna come to train, not to listen to music! I hope!


----------



## winger

squat_this said:


> Obviously having something which is gonna take the strain of everyday non-stop use is important, but there is no point forking out on something which is gonna have 10% better sound quality than cheaper options. People are gonna come to train, not to listen to music! I hope!


That's a good point. Also your not going to be cranking it like a night club anyways.


----------



## Nine Pack

Yeah, but you know me, if I'm doing it, I'm going to do it right. The whole place is going to be quality so why compromise on this? TBH, the quote from that company is well within budget & it'll be a professional job so it's probably worth it.

Anyway, the music will be loud when I'm training, I'm a bit noisy so we'll need to drown my screams out!


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

as john said i think if you went into ritcher sounds in the town centre and explained your situation there normally really helpfull, and there prices are normally good to, spending half an hour with someone in there and i bet they ll do you just what you need when you explain what its for, i m guessing you want something reliable with decent quality sound to cover the large space but not wanting to pay silly prices,an ipod docking station could be a good extra as suggested, thats all i use my nano on the dock, unless you have a big cd collection, maybe sky tvs and idea and just blast out mtv, then you suit evreyones taste rather than having a range of ppl with diffrent music taste, but then you get those ppl who sit on the end of the bench press staring at music videos lol , i often used to think what would be the best music to play if i owned a gym hehe, i can t see evreyone being into good old 90s dance tunes what i train to, you may get alot of older ppl during the day who try to stay fit and look after there health with age creeping in, sorry for baffling, no doubt you have a plan.......  good luck


----------



## Conrad1436114525

Bose do good retail packages...top quality....again, like B&O its pretty pricey. But worth a look into.


----------



## lockstock

Hi Paulie 

Long time no e-mail. Ive just read this thread from the start and i must say its great, and although its a serious issue some parts are p1ss funny :bounce:

I wish i wasn't so far away and i wish the owner of the gym i trained at had your drive, mindset and professionalism.

The name of gym is something very different so no wonder you was keeping it under wraps for so long. Also, the website is very good. Its very user friendly and once the gym is up and running it will be even better.

I congratulate you, your business partner (for total success) and all involved for doing a excellent job. Well done Paul.

Your friend,

Paul Lock.


----------



## Nine Pack

Thanks Paul, I hope we'll see you at the launch.

There's been a few additions to the website. A few little blurbs that I wrote recently. This week, hopefully we will get all three of us in our uniforms & have a pic taken for the 'about us' section, or for the profiles.

This week is a boring one. Amongst other things, a meeting with a guy from the bank about something called 'director share purchase'. It's an insurance policy that pays out if one of us were to meet an untimely end. It'll then pay the remaining director shareholders enough to buy the deceased partners share of the business. Very boring, but a wise thing to have in place.

As well as that, I'll be meeting with the planning consultant this week sometime at the mill, to get the change of use application rolling. He's dealt with a few of the businesses that set up in that building so he knows Stockport councils processes very well & we should get it passed much more efficiently than if I were to try & handle it myself. This is a crucial part of the setting up, so when I'm out of my depth, I freely admit it & seek proper guidance. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## lockstock

You will be fine Paul I'm sure and with your two business partners by your side you cant go wrong buddy.

It is stressful but it will be well worth it in the long run, i wish id have known about it sooner i may have pitched in.

Last year i lost my job in a shopping centre. I had been running my own business for 9 years on the Top Deck in Princes Quay Shopping centre Hull and then everyone (42 businesses) got a letter saying we ALL had to leave the premises and start a fresh elsewhere?, with only 3 months notice! They intend to use the Top Deck for a 10 screen cinema... which STILL to this day hasn't even been demolished for proceedings to start.

My compensation was a measly £1,500? (Gee, thanks), what a pile of dog bab!!!

This was a very stressful time for the other shop owners and myself as relocation at the right price and area was hard, very.

Luckily for me i managed to get a shop built at the side of my house but to start again it was going to cost me around £30k including stock etc. Over a long Wait all was passed by the council and my supplement store has been going well for 11 months now. Takings have increased, i sell everything at Internet prices, i pay no rent, employ no staff, don't have to travel to work so money is saved on petrol etc, so therefor I'm much better off in many ways. The panicking is well over and i can save away for something better in the future.

I do like my job but you do get sick and tired of talking about the same thing day in day out but it comes with the territory and i know my wages wouldn't the same elsewhere..... ahhhh, were never happy are we, ha!

That's my small work scale said and done, nothing compared to yours i know but like you say, 'you have to speculate to accumulate' and I'm very pleased i have as I'm sure you will be Paul! : )


----------



## Nine Pack

Thanks Paul. Sorry I haven't posted for a few days. I've been up to my neck in paperwork. I've been trying to orchestrate delivery dates for machines etc to coincide with the building work finishing. we haven't even got a start date for the building work yet so this is a difficult one to call. I don't really want to be awash with machines & equipment whilst the builders are doing thier work.

We may have to have the opposite side of the unit than we planned on. Those big things sticking out of the floor are proving to be a problem. The landlord seems to have conveniently 'forgotten' that they promised to remove them & is now saying that they never agreed to this. I tried to debate the issue but if it's going to end up in a stalemate then there's no point arguing so we'll just have the other half which has a flat floor anyway.

The marketing campaign is due to start with a banner sign that we're having made to go outside the main road entrance to the mill complex (about ten feet long). It'll let people know that we are opening soon. See below a (very) rough draft of the banner. The phone number is obviously yet to be sorted out.


----------



## Magic Torch

Nice one Paul, I like the webby too, the gym space looks MASSIVE in the pictures! I cant wait to get up to see it when your open!

Can you please open another one in Essex? 

Good luck mate


----------



## Magic Torch

Paul one quick comment, the web address......

If people are going to pass the place they may need something a little shorter to remember, this may help you to get more hits. www.evolutionphysicalexecllence.com is quite long, maybe shorten it to evolutiongym? You dont need to change the whole webby - keep the long one for adverts in press etc, just link the short one to your webby so that when you click on evolutiongym it goes to evolutionphysicalexcellence.com?

Just my thoughts


----------



## JohnOvManc

> The landlord seems to have conveniently 'forgotten' that they promised to remove them & is now saying that they never agreed to this.


Why do landlords have to be [email protected]!!!

Does the other side have windows?

What sort of work would it take to take them out yourself?


----------



## Porky Pie

I work in Denton, so I might pop down when this opens.

Excuse my ignorance because its now a very long thread but has the gym got heavy duty squat racks, deadlift platforms?


----------



## JohnOvManc

where do you train now porky?


----------



## chrisj22

JohnOvManc said:


> where do you train now porky?


pmsl...sorry to hijack, but everytime I see someone reply to 'Porky' I p1ss myself...pmsl...

'Where do you train, Porky?'

'Where's the best place to get squats suits from, Porky', LMAO


----------



## Nine Pack

Magic Torch said:


> Paul one quick comment, the web address......
> 
> If people are going to pass the place they may need something a little shorter to remember, this may help you to get more hits. www.evolutionphysicalexecllence.com is quite long, maybe shorten it to evolutiongym? You dont need to change the whole webby - keep the long one for adverts in press etc, just link the short one to your webby so that when you click on evolutiongym it goes to evolutionphysicalexcellence.com?
> 
> Just my thoughts


We have got the evolution-gym.co.uk domain name & it will be linked to the other two very soon.

Porky,

We are going to be a serious training facility so yes, we have squat racks. we are having 1500lb test bars too so you can go nuts my friend!


----------



## Nine Pack

JohnOvManc said:


> Why do landlords have to be [email protected]!!!
> 
> dunno, it's an enormous pain in the chuff.
> 
> Does the other side have windows? Yes, but not on the side wall, the two ends have windows full length.
> 
> What sort of work would it take to take them out yourself? I wouldn't know where to begin, plus it's a listed building so it'll probably have to be done a cretain way & cost a fortune. Me thinks this is why it's been 'overlooked'


----------



## winger

chrisj22 said:


> pmsl...sorry to hijack, but everytime I see someone reply to 'Porky' I p1ss myself...pmsl...
> 
> 'Where do you train, Porky?'
> 
> 'Where's the best place to get squats suits from, Porky', LMAO


Rotflmao, sorry also to hijack but aw forgetaboutit. :beer1:


----------



## Porky Pie

JohnOvManc said:


> where do you train now porky?


FY gym in Leigh - its where I live. Its a good gym, Ivanko bars and a power rack but there aren't any serious powerlifters in the gym though, so I need to find a place to squat heavy and deadlift with some reliable training partners.


----------



## adzk469

How far away from Manchester is the gym? I will be moving to uni up there next year and dont fancy using the uni 'fitness' gym!!


----------



## Nine Pack

Bredbury is only 10-15 mins from the centre of town so you won't find it too much trouble. Well worth the trip anyway.


----------



## Nine Pack

Well we had a meeting with the landlord yesterday. THB, he seems like a really nice guy & I got the distinct impression that all the awkwardness & complication is stemming from the middle men. Anyway, we sorted out where the dividing wall is going & discussed a few other issues. A lot of people in the building already know we are opening so this bodes well as we have a potential large customer base just on site.

The solicitors are on with the lease & hopefully we should see that complete in a few weeks (I'm hoping two at the most).


----------



## leeston

brilliant Paul.

Keep us informed. As discussed I visited the site yesterday and had a look as I was in the area with work. Massive building.

Great Addidas shop there. I only popped in for a look and ended up spending over £80!!

I had difficulty finding it. I could see the building from the main road (main A road running alongside Bredbury) but I kept going past the entrance. For a site that big the entrance is quite small.

Looking forward to coming up to see you mate when you open.


----------



## ianp

Very interesting read thanks for posting !


----------



## JohnOvManc

LOL funny you should talk about the middle men.

My landlord is on Manchester, round the corner really on Oldham road.

He used an surveyer based in Stoke on Trent.

When we had a leaking roof the surveyer was saying we agree'd to do the maintenance and it was our problem... went straight to the landlord and we got it fixed!!!

In the contract is sort of is our problem BUT by law the landlord is not allowed to pass on massive types of maintenance to the tenant (I will copy a letter I had to do below) just in case you ever run into anything similar.

The landlord complained that we should have been dealing with the surveyor he hired as he has paid his fee's to deal with the details so I told him I am never going to deal with the rip off merchant again.



> Dear Mr XXX,
> 
> I hope you are well and trust you will have a good time over Xmas and New Year.
> 
> Please relay that to your friend who was speaking to Diane at the salon as well and of course your family too.
> 
> I enclose 2 cheques for the Building Ins and Rent as invoiced.
> 
> Sorry these were delayed getting to you but I hope you understand we are still new to running a business and got a bit muddled up in the Xmas rush at the salon.
> 
> OK, there is another matter I want to highlight in this letter.
> 
> Earlier in the year when the contract was getting sorted out I agreed to do things like fix the front door and frame, put locks on, fix all the windows, re-attach the gutter at the back and fix the internal walls and ceilings.
> 
> I put these things right so I would get a rent free period from you to help us get the business started.
> 
> Now let me tell you these were no minor jobs and I was working all the hours in the world and I think you'll agree we turned a basically derelict shop to looking like something respectable.
> 
> OK, so that is what was agreed and I am a very honest and straight down the line man.
> 
> When we then ran into problems with the leaking roof, you had this sorted out very quickly for us as it was a major set back for us it was a great relief to have this fixed.
> 
> Then we were informed that according to the contract that we had agreed to be responsible for the whole building which simply isn't the case - we never would have taken such a huge responsibility as this.
> 
> I don't believe you would have done this to us to con us as that would be very dishonest and you do not come across to be a man that tries to operate dishonestly like this.
> 
> However the people acting on your behalf may not have the good, honest, straight and fair business values or morals that we like to work by.
> 
> I am still prepared to do things within my capabilities like general maintenance and there is a small leak I am fixing at the back of the shop.
> 
> For example:
> 
> I also fixed the electricity consumer box which was fully burnt out and very very dangerous and this cost me a lot of money to do.
> 
> I myself am only a DIY'er and family man I am far from a handy man or trades person like your good friend Chris so something's are simply beyond what I can deal with such as building work, ground work and roofing etc.
> 
> I am a very straight person and would like to stress I am not trying to get of anything I agreed to but I just didn't agree to the things beyond my DIY skills - why would I?
> 
> Since June 2004 there were regulations enforced under the powers of the Office of Fair Trading called Unfair Terms in Consumer Contracts Regulations 1999 that included landlords contracts and tenancy agreements basically including the transfer of landlords repairing obligations to the tenant.
> 
> It also includes things like binding under hidden terms, which could be argued was the bit in my lease that say "keep" the whole building in good order (which John Keenan is now saying also means "put" the whole building in good order and it's obvious I wouldn't have agreed to this).
> 
> It basically holds that there has to be a requirement of fairness, plain language and good faith it even gives this situation that we are in with unfair repair obligations as an example to show unfair terms, so it makes obvious really that we don't have to take on such huge repair responsibilities.
> 
> Going by our experiences dealing directly with you I don't think this would have happened.
> 
> I think if we had of dealt directly with you directly in the first place we wouldn't have had anything like this to talk about and we would have been in the shop far sooner as well and you would have been getting rent from us far sooner.
> 
> As said, the way you work and the way you come across is far more open and honest than how you have been represented.
> 
> I hope this doesn't damage our working relationship at all, or offend you in any way.
> 
> I still hold you in great respect from our direct contact with each other and I know you have made an effort to be fair in the past which was very much appreciated.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> John XXX
> 
> Glo health : beauty


----------



## JohnOvManc

PS... the XXX's are not kisses LOL!!!


----------



## winger

JohnOvManc said:


> PS... the XXX's are not kisses LOL!!!


Rotflmao


----------



## Nine Pack

JohnOvManc said:


> PS... the XXX's are not kisses LOL!!!


I'll delete the kisses from all my future correspondence then!

Thanks for that John. It seems thet the middle men need cutting out of the equation altogether. I'll bear all this in mind when we are finalising the lease.


----------



## Jock

Glad to hear the land-lord is a decent bloke.

It's ridiculous that the two guys who are actually doing the deal can get on fine, when it's the leeches in the middle that are trying to create problems!!!

Keep us posted nine, sounds like it's going to be a cracking place.


----------



## oggy1992

make it happen, if its in manchester dats gr8 i live there make it near stretford :beer1: lol , anyway, a good idea would be to spectialise in body building, but also do it as a regular gym, because from your picture u look very well built and you could help alot of people to become lean, and feel better a.k.a me lol


----------



## Nine Pack

Oggy, the gym is going to be in Bredbury, we have already got premises bud. It's not going to be a BBers gym, nor a wishy washy health club either. This is a serious training facility for everyone. Everything there has a purpose, nothing is for decoration.

Specialising in BBing is never going to make any real money & besides, we are going to be franchising the brand as soon as we can so it needs the wider commercial appeal.


----------



## winger

I think I love you in a non gay way Ninepack.


----------



## Nine Pack

That's ok Winger, I love me too 

we had the builder at the unit yesterday to measure up & assess our plans. He reckons 5 weeks or so will be sufficient to do the work so fingers crossed we should be able to get it open in late October (pending lease negotiations).

Our solicitor now has the lease & says it seems fairly standard but will go over it catrefully to make sure before we sign anything.

So it's moving slowly, but moving none the less.


----------



## Nine Pack

Well, it's been almost two weeks since I last posted & guess what the solicitor has done in that time...... you guessed it, jack diddly sh1t (apart from going on holiday). I'm perplexed by how someone charging so much for a service can assume that such poor performace is ok.

I did have a surveyor round to look at the place last week who was recommended to us by the solicitor. The solicitor said he's used this firm a lot & he guestimated the survey to cost about £1000 - £1500. So anyway, when the surveyor quoted circa £2700 we were surprised to say the least (especially when you consider he's only surveying three walls, a floor & a ceiling). I told him we had set a budget of £1000 so we'd need to find another surveyor. He said he'd meet me at the unit for a quick look at the job & now he knows our budget, he'd work something out so I agreed & rescheduled my appointments for an early morning meet with him. He had a look around the place & then I heard nothing for a few days, only to then get this e mail (no phone call):

Paul,

Having discussed your survey requirements with my fellow Director, I don't believe we will be able to assist you with this acquisition.

I wish you well with your new venture and hope you find another Surveyor - you may want to try one of the Stockport Practices such as Roger Hannah and Co.

Regards

***** **** BSc MRICS

Director

So we have done a little asking around & we feel that a full survey is not really essential as it's not like we are renting a stand alone building & will be solely responsible for the entire structure. There are numerous tenants in the place & we all pay a service charge to the landlord on top of the rent for preventative maintainance. We may well decide to just take a picture of every square foot of the place before so much as a screwdriver is lifted & catalogue them all to show the condition of the place before we took it. This way, we have some backup in the future for if we leave & they say we caused some damage to any particular area. The building is in remarkable condition so this is a calculated risk with little chance of it biting us on the chuff.

John, I'd be interested to hear your thoughts & experiences on this as I know you've rented a couple of commercial premises.

On a lighter note, we are putting up the 'opening soon' banner on the main road entrance to Pear Mill late next week as I want to start generating local interest asap. I'm going to Italy next Tuesday with my wife (she's competing in the world Masters Athletics Champs) so 'lil' Paul will be left with the company mobile & will have to assume my role for the rest of the week. I'll take a pic of the banner once it's up & pop it on here.


----------



## JohnOvManc

Hi mate,

I didn't use a solicitor on the advice of the Tameside Enterprise Council.

But this was only because they were able to check over the lease to check it was all OK (but as I posted previously the landlords surveyor still tries it on about roof maintenance etc).

We ONLY used the landlords surveyor to comunicate with the actual landlord as he was handling the letting (being paid by the landlord).

He did no buildings surveying for us or any checks like that, basically he just acted as a commercial estate agent would I think.

Bare in mind I'm new to this as well so can only add my thoughts...

but I don't see the point, you know the building isn't sinking or falling down, you will not be responsible for structural stuff anyway.

The only thing that might happen is that major structural work might need doing (new roof, or RSJ support beam etc) that you have somehow missed (unlikely IMO) and that will cause you to be closed for a while for whatever it is to be fixed.

But you will be covered in your business insurance for loss of earning due to un-forseeable stuff like this *I think *???

Don't we have any building surveyors on here who could just take a peek informally? I think there might be some on MT, just an idea but someone might be able to help or at least advise from here.

PS... You have a waiting potential customer on MT as well... he lives in Brinnington so you near by your gym.


----------



## samurai691436114498

Nine Pack said:


> Well, it's been almost two weeks since I last posted & guess what the solicitor has done in that time...... you guessed it, jack diddly sh1t (apart from going on holiday). I'm perplexed by how someone charging so much for a service can assume that such poor performace is ok.
> 
> .


having some problems with uk solicitors my self http://www.legalcomplaints.org.uk/complain-about-your-solicitor.page is a good web site which may help you get your costs reduced


----------



## Nine Pack

Thanks John. We do have business interruption cover on the policy as you suspected. The roof was replaced five years ago & is guaranteed for another ten years so no worries there. There are three more floors above us so I doubt it would affect us anyway. I think we are taking a safe gamble on this. I'm getting a bit tired of people trying to hit us with huge bills so will fcuk as many of them off as I can in the coming weeks.

Whos the guy on MT? I've not been on there for a while as there was too many abrasive comments from people so I did'nt hang around. There are some really nice people on there too & some of them post on here as well. I suppose you just get used to how people post over time & don't take offence anymore. There was one guy on MT that seemed to start all his posts with ''Look, etc etc etc'' & I grew tired of being spoken down to like some little kid by someone too shy to show his own physique but wanted everyone to consider him the Alpha Male. He is probably a nice guy but when I'm advising for free on subjects that I usually make a living from, I don't like to be barraded.

Anyway, I've gone off at a tangent. Thanks for sharing your experiences John. I know none of us are experts, but it helps to hear how others dealt with similar situations.


----------



## Nine Pack

samurai69 said:


> having some problems with uk solicitors my self http://www.legalcomplaints.org.uk/complain-about-your-solicitor.page is a good web site which may help you get your costs reduced


Thanks for that Samurai, I'll have a good read of it when I get back from training. Just off to trash my shoulders & triceps with John H. Show him how it's done


----------



## leeston

hi paul, long time no speak.

We are busy looking at new houses and planning our wedding at the moment so free time is short.

I repeat my offer of the risk assessment and can come up mid week or weekend (sundays best) if that suits. You have provided sooo much help to me that it is the least I could do. Natalie is looking forward to meeting you also.


----------



## Nine Pack

leeston said:


> hi paul, long time no speak.
> 
> We are busy looking at new houses and planning our wedding at the moment so free time is short.
> 
> I repeat my offer of the risk assessment and can come up mid week or weekend (sundays best) if that suits. You have provided sooo much help to me that it is the least I could do. Natalie is looking forward to meeting you also.


I'll definetely take you up on the offer Lee. Having worked in insurance, I know the benefits of preventative measures so it's something I'm keen to have in place. I'm away most of next week but I'm sure we can catch up soon.

Planning a wedding *AND* looking for a new house? Wow, you must have the patience of a saint!  Good luck with it all. No wedding cake for you, have a 3 tier Pro Dessert instead!


----------



## leeston

cheers Paul,

Now I work from home I need a dedicated office so we need more space! I am sorting the house and Nat is doing the wedding plans. Where is the problem? (so I keep telling myself).

As for wedding cake - I am not a sweet toothed person, I am a savoury fiend more so. However, we are having a chocolate fountain as well. I am thinking of taking my flap jack bars and dipping them in, what do you reakon?

Risk assessments are common sense really and once I have gone round with you then you will have a feel for what to look out for in the future.


----------



## ah24

leeston said:


> However, we are having a chocolate fountain as well.


Room for 1 more guest?


----------



## Nine Pack

leeston said:


> As for wedding cake - I am not a sweet toothed person, I am a savoury fiend more so. However, we are having a chocolate fountain as well. I am thinking of taking my flap jack bars and dipping them in, what do you reakon?


I reckon she'll begin divorce proceedings before the day is out! Pig out, it won't kill you. I ate all sorts of UFO's (unidentified fried objects) on my wedding day. Be 'normal' for a day & see how the other people live.


----------



## leeston

Nine Pack said:


> I reckon she'll begin divorce proceedings before the day is out! Pig out, it won't kill you. I ate all sorts of UFO's (unidentified fried objects) on my wedding day. Be 'normal' for a day & see how the other people live.


paul, i have no probs letting myself go, in fact it what I intend to do. The biggy is in the new year when we are having a second and belated honeymoon. We are flying to new york and then going on a two week cruise to the carribean. I made sure we were going on an american liner as I hear the food is better and the portions bigger.

I thought if I cant train and break that 75kg barrier then I will eat my way through it! Seriously, I will be aiming for 5000 cals per day!

There is a gym on board which I will have great pleasure in walking past.

Funny, when we had to book the food for the wedding Nat asked my if I wanted eggs, pulses, chicken, tuna and then laughed at me. Dont worry, I made sure there is a fair share of protein on offer!

This thread is going off at a tangent, maybe I should start my own wedding post but that sounds like it would be more fitting for the wedding forums the missus goes on!


----------



## chrisj22

Paul,

2 questions I'd like to ask; (I'm after a laugh!)

1. When you go to Italy, are you going to be eating the finest, traditional Italian food (minus the weighing scales when your eating out!), or are you going to calorie count as normal & estimate the calorific totals you consume whilst out there?

2. Are you having a week off training or will you be doing some kind of exercise out there?


----------



## Nine Pack

chrisj22 said:


> Paul,
> 
> 2 questions I'd like to ask; (I'm after a laugh!)
> 
> 1. When you go to Italy, are you going to be eating the finest, traditional Italian food (minus the weighing scales when your eating out!), or are you going to calorie count as normal & estimate the calorific totals you consume whilst out there? As we'll be at the track most of the days we are there, & the catering is very basic (big white rolls crammed with parma ham usually if it's anything like Cessanatico in 1997 when we were there last for a world champs) then I'll be living on a hotel buffet breakfast of scrambled eggs & porridge, then any combo of Pro Mr/Pro Flapjacks & Pro Bar XS during the day. Fillet Steak for evening meals no doubt & Pro Pep & a Banana for supper. I won't take my scales this time. I will however be consuming suicidal quantities of *real* espresso while I'm there. I have yet to find anywhere outside Italy that can do an authentic one. we're getting a huge Gaggio espresso machine at the gym to keep too much blood from building up in my caffeine stream.
> 
> 2. Are you having a week off training or will you be doing some kind of exercise out there?
> 
> There's a gym within 100m of the Hotel, the imaginitively named 'Muscle Gym' but I'll be running Paula from one stadium to the next all day (the championships takes up 2 tracks) so doubt i'll get to train. If I get chance, I like to visit gyms in other countries even if only to get some different ideas. Bit of a busmans holiday really.


Back on topic though, I'm meeting my good friend Scott Mac, the builder at the unit today as he's bringing the plumber in to weigh up the job of the changing rooms drainage. Scott's been an enormous help & will be on our V.I.P members list, unless he electrocutes himself during the fitting!

As it's a concrete floored mill (quite rare) the waste pipes & drains have to go through the floor, then track along the ceiling of the floor below so it's quite a big job & will be where a lot of the money goes. I just hope he does'nt get his tooth dryer out. You know what I mean, the sharp intake of breath used to prep you for a huge quote.


----------



## JohnOvManc

> Whos the guy on MT?


The guys username is lumpo.

You should give MT a go again, there are a lot of idiots that come and go but the core is made from good members wanting to learn.

There are some competative bodybuilders like on here, UK strogest man Terry Hollands posts etc... not saying it's without problems but there's a lot of decent people as well you just have to take any idiots with a pinch of salt and not get caught up arguing with them.

The core members would see through bull anyway.

(not saying you should defect from here... just want to make that obvious in case it sounds like that)

Back on topic...



> I think we are taking a safe gamble on this. I'm getting a bit tired of people trying to hit us with huge bills so will fcuk as many of them off as I can in the coming weeks.


^^^ I would agree with that, it's an informed decision.


----------



## rightyho

Paul,

If you want to chat, I went from a media job to my own 6500 sq ft gym 4 years ago and have learned a lot (some the hard way) about leases, marketing, contract law, customer retention, insurance indemnity wriggle-outs, the legalities of offering legally-binding 36 month contracts (outside OFT regs but enforceable WITHOUT a Consumer Credit Licence and brilliant for guaranteeing your club 36 month cash), contract servicing legalities (roller shutter doors and things you'd just never think of, etc), the best (IMO) credit collection companies to deal with your S/Os and D/Ds.

I have access to surveyors who charge more reasonable prices than you're having your leg lifted for (3 walls, one floor etc for £450 plus VAT last time).

You can check most plans at the town hall any way - and find out your floor and ceiling load capacities, for example, free of charge. You need 5 kg/Nm2 to comply with current British Standard gym requirements, for example - that's 500kg per sq metre of static load, not shock, dynamic, etc.

I went from 3 customers on the first day to having nearly 1000 now.

Anyway, if you want some straight advice, Pm me and I'll give you my phone number.

Cheers,

Keith


----------



## Nine Pack

Will do Keith, thanks.


----------



## rightyho

Nine Pack said:


> Will do Keith, thanks.


Replied. Chat Monday if that's convenient. Have a good weekend.


----------



## Nine Pack

JohnOvManc said:


> The guys username is lumpo.
> 
> You should give MT a go again, there are a lot of idiots that come and go but the core is made from good members wanting to learn.
> 
> There are some competative bodybuilders like on here, UK strogest man Terry Hollands posts etc... not saying it's without problems but there's a lot of decent people as well you just have to take any idiots with a pinch of salt and not get caught up arguing with them.
> 
> The core members would see through bull anyway.
> 
> (not saying you should defect from here... just want to make that obvious in case it sounds like that)
> 
> Back on topic...
> 
> ^^^ I would agree with that, it's an informed decision.


Been on MT today. A bit of shameless self promoting never hurt anyone


----------



## Meadowcroft

Just thought I would say I have just graduated as a project manger did some surveying so if you just want someone to look round I wouldnt mind doing that for you, as dont live far away. But would try the Chartered guy.


----------



## Nine Pack

That's very kind of you, send me a PM & we'll sort something out. Even just a few pointers to advise on would be helpful so we can get them into the lease negotiations.


----------



## Meadowcroft

I cant PM (need 20 posts). sorry I just read and dont post really, but I can come any thursday between 12-5. Just let me know.


----------



## winger

Just spam the board like I do.


----------



## Nine Pack

Meadowcroft said:


> I cant PM (need 20 posts). sorry I just read and dont post really, but I can come any thursday between 12-5. Just let me know.


You'll be able to PM in a few days then. When you get to 20 posts, just send me one & I'll get back to you to arrange it.


----------



## Meadowcroft

Winger to be honest I was just waiting for someones permission to start the spam onslaught. lol


----------



## Nine Pack

Meadowcroft, this is a 'lol' free zone 

Anyhoo, we are putting the opening soon banner up tomorrow hopefully. Of course, when I say 'we', I mean Scott, our ever helpful & patient builder/joiner. If I so much as pick up a hammer or screwdriver, it tends to end badly.

Anyone driving past the main road entrance to the mill won't be able to miss it as it's 10 feet long & very striking. The sign didn't quite come out perfect as the logo has pixcelated a bit, but from 10 feet away it looks alright. I have told the signmakers that the permanent sign will need to be crystal clear even if it's 50 feet long so I'll send it in another form other than a jpeg. I have it in several formats, but he said a jpeg was fine, but clearly not as sharp as we would have liked. It will do the job of generating local interest though so we'll get it put up.

We are choosing the showers etc for the changing rooms this week as the plumber needs a decision to get a rough costing together. There was a lot of tooth drying when Scott brought the plumber to the unit, but I can't be scared by large numbers anymore, after the last few months of puting together costings & doing financial projections. If it needs doing, it's best to do it right IMO.

This week will hopefully see the solicitor give us the nod to sign the lease. This will negate the need for me to go down to his office & perform some very amateur surgery on him as I am growing ever weary of the time these people are taking to do a relitavely simple job.

I'll update this week once things move.


----------



## Meadowcroft

But you are condoning the use of smiley faces! Laughing out Loud.


----------



## Nine Pack

Meadowcroft said:


> But you are condoning the use of smiley faces! Laughing out Loud.


:tongue10:


----------



## rightyho

Paul, are you spending money before signing the lease???????

When you're open, I have some 25 foot "NOW OPEN" banners you can have in bright yellow. Visible from space. Rope and eyelet so just nail em to the wall or fence etc.

If you need logos/signs etc get estimates your end and I can guarantee they'll be half of that at this end with a fast turnaround.

Same for A-boards etc - in ultra high resolution print.

And PSD format (layered or flattened) is preferable any day to a jpeg for high-resolution printing work.

I have a few phone numbers you might also need re contracts etc.

And did you remember to get your OFT Consumer Credit Licence if you're selling d/d or s/o-based contracts? Can send you the details if you need them.


----------



## leeston

wow - its all coming together Paul. Good to see.

Give me a shout if I can be of help. Might be best to wait until you have everything in place first.


----------



## Meadowcroft

PM sent


----------



## Nine Pack

rightyho said:


> Paul, are you spending money before signing the lease??????? Yeah, but nothing major, just little bits. It's worth the risk putting the sign up as it'll generate some early interest. worse case scenario, if the lease falls through we can just let people know & keep looking. The lease looks fine TBH & there's no chance of Stockport MBC knocking the change of use back.
> 
> When you're open, I have some 25 foot "NOW OPEN" banners you can have in bright yellow. Visible from space. Rope and eyelet so just nail em to the wall or fence etc. Nice one buddy, I may well be making a trip to have a look at your place very soon so I'll snaffle them if that's ok.
> 
> If you need logos/signs etc get estimates your end and I can guarantee they'll be half of that at this end with a fast turnaround. There's a sign manufacturer in the building we are in, & they seem very reasonable, much cheaper than signs express. for example, the opening soon is a 3 metre by 1 metre & cost £78.00 + vat. How does that compare? If we can get them cheaper & same quality then I don't mind where we get them.
> 
> Same for A-boards etc - in ultra high resolution print.
> 
> And PSD format (layered or flattened) is preferable any day to a jpeg for high-resolution printing work. Thought so. Our graphic designer can let me have the logos in any format we like so I'll have a chat with him.
> 
> I have a few phone numbers you might also need re contracts etc.
> 
> And did you remember to get your OFT Consumer Credit Licence if you're selling d/d or s/o-based contracts? Can send you the details if you need them. Yes please bud, e mail them if you can. The bank have just sorted the D/D status for us so I'll need that info. Thanks, you're a star.


Lee, I'll be in touch very soon so we can get the risk assesment arranged.

Meadowcroft, PM replied to, thanks for your help.

I can't thank you guys enough for all the offers of help. It just goes to show that you can have a proper online community. I'm really grateful & so are Paul & John.

[/QUOTE]


----------



## rightyho

Consumer credit licence info all here, including contact number... http://www.oft.gov.uk/advice_and_resources/resource_base/credit-licence/

Talk to John at Ashbourne Management as well - one of the best collection companies in the business and WELL UP on the law. Even if you don't decide to use them, he'll give you sound advice, including some contracts you can sell WITHOUT a licence. http://www.ashbournemanagement.co.uk/

Found one of the banners. It's sat here for you.

Your sign price is decent. Ours is a few quid cheaper, negated by the cost of postage.

For insurance, if you haven't got it in place already, John Ansell and Partners is hard to beat - hugely comprehensive cover and very helpful staff. They are very much on the gym's side and provide cover to, I'd say, the majority of small private gyms in the country. Reckon on £1600 a year for full equipment replacement cover against all perils, plus turnover cover and £5m liability insurance. There are cheaper out there but none so comprehensive IMO. Stuart McConnachie is the contact: 
 

*John Ansell & Partners Limited*

Insurance Brokers, Overseas House, 19-23 Ironmonger Row, London EC1V 3QN

Telephone: 020 7251 6821 | Fax: 020 7490 0708 | e-mail: [email protected]



For a pre-opening sales campaign you might want to have a chat with Dave Wright or Chevvy Kelly of Creative Fitness Marketing. They've got us over 1200 members in the last three years. Yes, they take a big cut but they can proper sell..... http://www.creativefitness.net/ And wouldn't it be nice to have 300-500 members signed up before you even open....


----------



## winger

Impressive rightyho!


----------



## Nine Pack

rightyho said:


> Consumer credit licence info all here, including contact number... http://www.oft.gov.uk/advice_and_resources/resource_base/credit-licence/
> 
> Nice one, I'll look into that right away
> 
> Talk to John at Ashbourne Management as well - one of the best collection companies in the business and WELL UP on the law. Even if you don't decide to use them, he'll give you sound advice, including some contracts you can sell WITHOUT a licence. http://www.ashbournemanagement.co.uk/
> 
> We decided to consciously steer away from the collection company route at first, as it can send negative signals & we lose the personal touch. As we are taking the D/D ourselves, we get notified of any returned unpaid immediately. As we have 3 of us running the place, one of my roles is chasing these things up daily. We may decide to change it if we get snowed under, but if we can contact the members personally, I think we'll retain more members. I know the agency would make damn sure to get the money, but sometimes it's percieved as very impersonal by the member as they think they have a contract with you, not a collection agency. You are highly likely to lose them when the renewal is due if the agency have to start issuing proceedings. I may be being a little too trusting here, but I'll see how we go.
> 
> Found one of the banners. It's sat here for you. Excellent. I'll probably pop up between Brum & the British.
> 
> Your sign price is decent. Ours is a few quid cheaper, negated by the cost of postage.
> 
> For insurance, if you haven't got it in place already, John Ansell and Partners is hard to beat - hugely comprehensive cover and very helpful staff. They are very much on the gym's side and provide cover to, I'd say, the majority of small private gyms in the country. Reckon on £1600 a year for full equipment replacement cover against all perils, plus turnover cover and £5m liability insurance. There are cheaper out there but none so comprehensive IMO. Stuart McConnachie is the contact:
> 
> 
> *John Ansell & Partners Limited*
> 
> Insurance Brokers, Overseas House, 19-23 Ironmonger Row, London EC1V 3QN
> 
> Telephone: 020 7251 6821 | Fax: 020 7490 0708 | e-mail: [email protected]
> 
> We have insurance sorted now & very extensive cover too as spent years in insurance work so I got us a cracking deal, but I'll keep this on file for sure, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> For a pre-opening sales campaign you might want to have a chat with Dave Wright or Chevvy Kelly of Creative Fitness Marketing. They've got us over 1200 members in the last three years. Yes, they take a big cut but they can proper sell..... http://www.creativefitness.net/ And wouldn't it be nice to have 300-500 members signed up before you even open....
> 
> Now this is interesting. I have already spoken to a guy from a fitness marketing company who used to work for CFM. His campaign projections were iffy to say the least (presented on a spreadsheet with loads of incorrect formulas designed to confuse IMO) & we got the distinct impression we were being had over (as did another local gym owner we know). He was talking about an 8 week promotion (starting 4 weeks prior to opening) but I could not get past the £20K he said it would cost us & TBH I *really* didn't like his methods (telemarketing for example, who joins a gym on the back of a telesales call, and how do we know for sure it's actually being done?). His leaflet ideas were terrible & the whole think smacked of hard sell. His idea of getting the volume in was to discount the memberships so heavily (24mths for the price of 12??!) that they would be inundated. Anyone can sell anything if they rip the a*se out of the price IMO. we do not want to discount the memberships as this creates percieved decrease in value.
> 
> I'm already doing our marketing & have a massive response, way in excess of his projections & haven't discounted a thing, and it's only costing us about a grand, not twenty. Let me know when you are having a promotion again bud, I'll do it for a fraction. Ten years being in car sales must have done me some good I suppose!
> 
> I really appreciate the input there Righty, you're a gentleman. It's great to have friends in the industry & I'm sure we can swap a lot of ideas between us. It's not like we're direct competition, being 150 miles apart!


----------



## rightyho

Don't confuse CFM with others mate. Yes, they do discount but not that heavily. We reduced my monthly on a 24 month contract by £2.71 a month and just did close on £100,000 trade over 5 weeks.

That money comes in over the next 2 years.

The £20,000 is a typical figure - paid for out of any paid in full up front memberships they sell. It covers the campaign costs. Not sure of the crew you talk about but CFM lays this out of their own pocket and recoups it AS the sales progress.

Worst case scenario - they're down £20k and you've lost some TIME.

Telemarketing sales account for 6% of all our sales, referrals are 43% and leaflets 51%.

As for collection agencies chasing - we have over a 70% year-on-year retention rate - 10 times the national average and we use collection companies. The difference however is that we also offer a very personal service at the gym and retain our members by use of interpersonal skills.

The d/d agencies aren't aggressive chasers and you can set "the pace" with Ashbourne. I only get them to heavily chase the assholes who use the gym for 3 months, bouncing every payment along the way, then disappear.

Perhaps it's different up by you but the majority of members here don;t feel it's an imposition when Ashbourne write and say "you owe us". Afterall, they KNOW they're in a membership agreement with the gym (never use the word contract, always membership agreement. equals treble the sales through next to no objections).

Anyway, you'll do as you see fit mate and I'm sure you'll get it spot on. I just posted to try to put the point across that marketing companies don't have to equal huge discounts and d/d agencies aren't all bad news though I can think of one that I'd never use again.

You'll spend hours every day chasing your own d/ds Paul.


----------



## Nine Pack

rightyho said:


> Don't confuse CFM with others mate. Yes, they do discount but not that heavily. We reduced my monthly on a 24 month contract by £2.71 a month and just did close on £100,000 trade over 5 weeks.
> 
> That money comes in over the next 2 years.
> 
> The £20,000 is a typical figure - paid for out of any paid in full up front memberships they sell. It covers the campaign costs. Not sure of the crew you talk about but CFM lays this out of their own pocket and recoups it AS the sales progress.
> 
> Worst case scenario - they're down £20k and you've lost some TIME.
> 
> This is where they differ then, we'd still pay the campaign costs from what I can tell, but like I say, they seem to make it all sound very confusing on purpose to cloud the nasty bits. Also, there was some profit share after the promotion & I can't see why on earth any money left taken from members should go to them after we have paid thier costs? It sounds very iffy indeed. I'm totally convinced I can do a better job myself as two of us have been in sales & marketing for years so I'll stick with my original plan for now, as following our phone call this morning, you know what competition we have & the 'chimney pot' count is massive so we can do quite well without.
> 
> Telemarketing sales account for 6% of all our sales, referrals are 43% and leaflets 51%.
> 
> As for collection agencies chasing - we have over a 70% year-on-year retention rate - 10 times the national average and we use collection companies. The difference however is that we also offer a very personal service at the gym and retain our members by use of interpersonal skills.
> 
> The d/d agencies aren't aggressive chasers and you can set "the pace" with Ashbourne. I only get them to heavily chase the assholes who use the gym for 3 months, bouncing every payment along the way, then disappear.
> 
> I'll get onto ashbourne today, thanks, it does sound interesting.
> 
> Perhaps it's different up by you but the majority of members here don;t feel it's an imposition when Ashbourne write and say "you owe us". Afterall, they KNOW they're in a membership agreement with the gym (never use the word contract, always membership agreement. equals treble the sales through next to no objections).
> 
> Anyway, you'll do as you see fit mate and I'm sure you'll get it spot on. I just posted to try to put the point across that marketing companies don't have to equal huge discounts and d/d agencies aren't all bad news though I can think of one that I'd never use again.
> 
> You'll spend hours every day chasing your own d/ds Paul.


----------



## Meadowcroft

Must say having seen the place, its huge! Im sure Nine Pack will make this a place a sucess. Also just thinking if you can get the fire escape open you could utilize that lake for a swimming pool!


----------



## Nine Pack

Or there's the river on the other side of the building! Thanks for popping down bud. I'll let you know if we want a full report doing on the place.


----------



## Nine Pack

Some bad news to report I'm sad to say. We have got to pull out of the pear mill deal. Problems with certain aspects of the lease that we simply can't overcome so our solicitor has advised us not to sign it. frustrating as it is, coming at the eleventh hour, we can't open ourselves up for potential trouble in the future so this has to be our only sensible option.

This does not quite leave us at square one, but it's a major kick in the cods. TBH I'm not in the best frame of mind right now so I'm not making any decisions till I've slept on it a few nights. I'll report back soon.

This journal does show in real time, how up & down (and slow) business can be, even before you open.


----------



## winger

I am sorry to hear about that Paul. Man you are such a patient guy.


----------



## Meadowcroft

That is crap mate. When you get a new location if you want me to have a look just let me know.

Good luck mate.


----------



## _kevinjames_

i spent a good while this afternoon reading through all the posts in this thread with interest as i am hoping to do the same in the future. i only became a member a week or so ago so had to play catch up. i found this topic so compelling and wish you the best of luck. i was really looking forward to the next update but after say im gutted about the news on the premises. i hope this doesnt put you off, im sure it wont from what ive read. once again i wish you well through this minor set back because im sure you will get that perfect premises sorted out.


----------



## Nine Pack

Thanks guys. We are already on the case finding another location with some extremely generous help from a very good friend of mine who is a UK-M member too. I absolutely *will not *allow this setback to ruin my plans so you can rest assured we'll be in operation sooner than you might imagine. Maybe even quicker than planned originally....


----------



## lockstock

Crap!!!

Sorry to read that Paul. Hope you get sorted ASAP.

See you soon my friend,

Paul.


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

ohhh lord thats a blow..

hope you find somewhere quick, i thought you d already started spending cash on it...

hope you v not lost much....

keep my fingers crossed for ya


----------



## Nine Pack

We've dipped a few £££'s but nothing to break the bank. We are now looking at buying a going concern then rename, remodel & re equip it with all our new stuff. This way we might even be in business sooner than we had anticipated, although it may take a bit to turn it into the full blown 'Evolution experience'. I already have a few leads & someone who's really got my back & has been an enormous help, a font of knowledge, and is a true friend helping us find another gym.

Evolution is *not* a process you can stop. 

Watch this space....


----------



## leeston

wow - paul, I can see the back of the tee shirts now - Evolution is not a process you can stop!

If you take on a gym which is already a going concern then the money will be coming in from dayn one and will replace the exxtra expenditure you are making now.

Keep going mate. Alternatively, have the weekend off and meet me and my mates at Chester Races this saturday for my stag weekend.


----------



## winger

Nine Pack said:


> Evolution is *not* a process you can stop.
> 
> Watch this space....


Ninepack, I really believe you can do what ever you put that amazing mind to do.


----------



## Nine Pack

Leeston, thanks for the offer, but I really can't hold my beer & I have to be in Brum to watch Rightyho & Wade kick some butts. Maybe I'll go to watch the qualifier after that too 

Winger,

Thanks, I absolutely will NOT give up. This is non negotiable.


----------



## Nine Pack

I have just got back from a meeting with Hammer Strength & they have given me the 3D animated simulation of the club (showing exactly the machines we're having) & some 3D stills to hang on the walls for induction tours. The place we end up in is likely to be a large rectangle anyway so this is still relevant & a fantastic tool for us to show the members. I am told it's easy to have this 3D dropped onto the website so you'll be able to see it soon. It's absolutely awesome & has made me feel so much better, even considering recent events. It's great to see it as it will be in real life.


----------



## leeston

Nine Pack said:


> Leeston, thanks for the offer, but I really can't hold my beer & I have to be in Brum to watch Rightyho & Wade kick some butts. Maybe I'll go to watch the qualifier after that too
> 
> Winger,
> 
> Thanks, I absolutely will NOT give up. This is non negotiable.


I understand Paul, I too cannot hold my beer anymore. Years ago I could but not now.

Anyway, if you wish to still go, I will be the one dressed as a woman!

Typical hey, you get a chance to come to brum and I am in the north west! Anyway, as I said before, feel free to drop in and pay me a visit as I should be back by sunday afternoon. I promise to be wearing male clothes again by then.

speak later mate.


----------



## chrisj22

Where's your stag do, Lee?


----------



## leeston

12 lads going to chester races on saturday followed by a night out on the town.

I have heard through the grapevine that they have a few things lined up for me!

paul, sorry for going off topic


----------



## winger

leeston said:


> paul, sorry for going off topic


Hijacking is ok if it pertains to birds.


----------



## JohnOvManc

Nine Pack said:


> Some bad news to report I'm sad to say. We have got to pull out of the pear mill deal. Problems with certain aspects of the lease that we simply can't overcome so our solicitor has advised us not to sign it. frustrating as it is, coming at the eleventh hour, we can't open ourselves up for potential trouble in the future so this has to be our only sensible option.
> 
> This does not quite leave us at square one, but it's a major kick in the cods. TBH I'm not in the best frame of mind right now so I'm not making any decisions till I've slept on it a few nights. I'll report back soon.
> 
> This journal does show in real time, how up & down (and slow) business can be, even before you open.


I was there today at the bike shop getting a new bike for my youngest, was looking around the place for signs of the gym.

What was it in he lease?


----------



## Nine Pack

JohnOvManc said:


> I was there today at the bike shop getting a new bike for my youngest, was looking around the place for signs of the gym.
> 
> What was it in he lease?


Not really something I can discuss on an open forum bud, except to say it was something on which our solicitors could not reach a resolution.


----------



## JohnOvManc

Nightmare, hope you get a new place sorted out and keep the momentum.

Location is the hardest part IMHO but best you get it right as it could be make or break.

Don't know if you have your eye on some new locations anyway but...

There's a ex-car showroom with to let on it on the way to Manchester near Stoodleys auctions. It's right on the main road on Hyde Road and it's either at the junction of Alan Turing Way / Pottery Lane.

Might be worth a look.


----------



## Nine Pack

Thanks John, I saw that one a while ago. It's only half the building in reality, the brick structure adjoining the showroom is still in use. We need soooo much more space than that though TBH. We are now looking into buying an existing gym then selling off the old equipment & doing a remodel, re equip & re launch. This may even see us in business earlier than planned.

I'll update as things progress.


----------



## winger

Nine Pack said:


> Thanks John, I saw that one a while ago. It's only half the building in reality, the brick structure adjoining the showroom is still in use.


Nine Pack, I think you should go into detective work, cause you don't mis a thing.


----------



## Nine Pack

winger said:


> Nine Pack, I think you should go into detective work, cause you don't mis a thing.


Indeed. There is simply no beginning to my talents...


----------



## winger

Nine Pack said:


> Indeed. There is simply no beginning to my talents...


And humble.


----------



## imworkingonit

Fantastic journal ninepack, hope it all gets sorted soon for you mate. Just a thought - what about looking for redevelopment opportunities? Maybe you could get council grants to revamp a run down old mill somewhere? Would help cut back on costs maybe. I dont know if they are available for commercial buildings but they do for housing if its 100 years old. Maybe you would have to own the building for this to apply but, like I said, just a thought.


----------



## Nine Pack

imworkingonit said:


> Fantastic journal ninepack, hope it all gets sorted soon for you mate. Just a thought - what about looking for redevelopment opportunities? Maybe you could get council grants to revamp a run down old mill somewhere? Would help cut back on costs maybe. I dont know if they are available for commercial buildings but they do for housing if its 100 years old. Maybe you would have to own the building for this to apply but, like I said, just a thought.


Thanks for the suggestion, however I suspect we could get help from the local authority only if it was a listed building, or of special historical interest.

We have a few irons in the fire & are going to view a few sites tomorrow. I have made enquiries about 5 other gyms going for sale as well, so plenty of things going on behind the scenes.


----------



## weseastham

Sorry to hear about the troubles, but as we all know, estate agents and solicitors are bastards. Get them together and you have double bastards.

If it is within close proximity to town/oldham/middleton/stocky/ashton, I'll be signing up.

If you need any plastering doing, give me a shout.


----------



## Nine Pack

Ow doo wes, good to see you on here too. For everyone else's info, Wes used to work in the same place as me a few years back & I seem to responsible for him getting into Bbing, sorry bud  .

We're going for a reccy trip today to see some potential sites so I'll keep you informed. I may take you up on the offer of the plastering too. Is that one of your previous careers?


----------



## weseastham

Nine Pack said:


> sorry bud  .


You will be :caked:



Nine Pack said:


> We're going for a reccy trip today to see some potential sites so I'll keep you informed. I may take you up on the offer of the plastering too. Is that one of your previous careers?


It's my part time business mate. Doing whatever I can to get out of insurance. If I can help I will.

Got your PM. Will respond when I've got enough posts but the message is understood.


----------



## JohnOvManc

Hows the property search?


----------



## Nine Pack

The search is long, slow & very tedious. I have looked at a few gyms for sale but I can't see anyhting even close to the size we need to make the business model work as intended, so we are once again looking for a vacant premises.

We are looking in areas we hadn't considered in the initial searches so we should have something soon.


----------



## JohnOvManc

What are the areas you would consider?


----------



## sparky

When you do find a suitable place and if you require any electrical work doing

give me a shout, i'd be glad to help out on my days off.


----------



## Nine Pack

Thanks Sparky, we might just take you up on that offer.

John,

Basically anywhwere in Greater Manchester we can find a suitable unit. We have shelved the Stockport area as there's going to be another big chain gym opening there soon we hear.


----------



## leeston

how long will this searching go on Paul. I really feel for you mate, it must be almost soul destroying. As I said to you when we met, I thought people would be tripping over themselves to give you property this day in age.

Lucky you have not given up you 2hr a day job!

Keep going mate we are hoping the best for you, paul and J.


----------



## Nine Pack

leeston said:


> how long will this searching go on Paul. I really feel for you mate, it must be almost soul destroying. As I said to you when we met, I thought people would be tripping over themselves to give you property this day in age. It seems not. A lot of landlords are reluctant to let out to gyms as they have a fairly high failure rate, as a lot are opened by numpties who haven't got a clue.
> 
> Lucky you have not given up you 2hr a day job! Git.  I work from 6.30 am till gone 11 at night, it's just that only 2 hours of it are paying me anything at the moment. The rest is all groundwork for the gym which hopefully will pay me back in spades in the future. Me & John were even out viewing properties at 9.30pm last night.
> 
> Keep going mate we are hoping the best for you, paul and J.


----------



## Captain Hero

leeston said:


> Paul, this has been so interesting to follow. I just hope your journey becomes a profitable one for you and your partner.
> 
> You have been immensely helpful to myself and many board members here and I wish you all the success possible.
> 
> I will definately be attending for a session once you open.
> 
> Cheers


Me too


----------



## Captain Hero

Nine Pack said:


> Much better service & maintainance package with new stuff, especially with the discount he's hoping to give us. It seems there are very few hammer strength showcase gyms in the north west so the rep is keen to work with us & do a great deal.
> 
> As regards the powerlifting stuff etc, we may well expand to have these things if demand is sufficient. There will already be a raised platform where the power rack is going anyway. This will be a serious training I can assure you all, no equipment will be there for decoration only, it's all carefully chosen.
> 
> I have had to conceed & allow a flat bench in the list, but only on the condition that I'm allowed to slap people using it!
> 
> As regards the specific building, I cannot say but this week I hope to announce it oficially, keep watching.


Hey Paul, good luck to you with your gym quest big guy, out of interest why the total dislike of the flat bench?


----------



## Nine Pack

Cap said:


> Hey Paul, good luck to you with your gym quest big guy, out of interest why the total dislike of the flat bench?


Just have a sift through the injury forum on rotator cuff threads bud, you'll see....

Anyway, I have yet another viewing on Monday on an extremely promising building but I'm not saying where it is as I don't want to jinx it. :suspiciou


----------



## Captain Hero

Nine Pack said:


> Just have a sift through the injury forum on rotator cuff threads bud, you'll see....
> 
> Anyway, I have yet another viewing on Monday on an extremely promising building but I'm not saying where it is as I don't want to jinx it. :suspiciou


well have just read through the entire thread, looks very promising from what I have seen Paul, perhaps since they would have been opening a new chain gym quite near to where yours would have been its not all bad news?

I thought it might be rotator cuff related I tell ya whenever I flat bench I get some nasty pains from it! Have been doing incline db benching and havent had the same problem since!

Anyhoo good luck with your viewing Paul!


----------



## JohnOvManc

There's a empty place in Levenshume on Stockport Road, looks like it used to be a Kwik Save or Iceland retail type building.

Looks fairly long but I don't know how deep it is.

Had a sign on it:

www.masonowen.com

0151 242 3000


----------



## Nine Pack

Thanks John. I'll have a look, but it is looking like we we will be settling on a new location very soon. I'm keeping schtumm about it till I know for sure though.


----------



## squat_this

Any developments Paul?


----------



## Nine Pack

We're in the process of negotiating terms on a new building, but I don't want to say too much yet. All will be revealed later this week...


----------



## Kezz

Make sure the location is spot on mate because i have just moved mine and by the looks of it i am going to have to move again in a year as its not really gone to plan, it was bloody hard work moving too


----------



## rightyho

Nine Pack said:


> We're in the process of negotiating terms on a new building, but I don't want to say too much yet. All will be revealed later this week...


Fingers crossed for you mate.

As long as there are lots of chimney pots around.....


----------



## Nine Pack

The estate agent has sent us draught terms for a building in Rochdale. they were originally asking for £8/sq foot but we said molluscs to that & have managed to get it down to £4! we've instructed our solicitor to get on with it so we can complete the lease by Xmas with some luck.

On a sad note, one of our directors has had to step aside & leave the business. Little Paul is massively over commited at the moment & simply is not in a position to assist with the development of the business. This leaves just me & John Hodgson at the helm so still a very strong team.


----------



## Captain Hero

Nine Pack said:


> The estate agent has sent us draught terms for a building in Rochdale. they were originally asking for £8/sq foot but we said molluscs to that & have managed to get it down to £4! we've instructed our solicitor to get on with it so we can complete the lease by Xmas with some luck.
> 
> On a sad note, one of our directors has had to step aside & leave the business. Little Paul is massively over commited at the moment & simply is not in a position to assist with the development of the business. This leaves just me & John Hodgson at the helm so still a very strong team.


how many sq ft is the building? heres hoping its all sorted by chrimbo Paul 

Will little Paul be back to help once he has sorted everything out?


----------



## Nine Pack

Cap said:


> how many sq ft is the building? heres hoping its all sorted by chrimbo Paul
> 
> Will little Paul be back to help once he has sorted everything out?


The place is 8400 sq/feet and we plan to fit two mezzanine floors in opposite corners, one 'L' shaped one for the ladies section with the studio below, and the other one for the office & therapy room.

Paul will not be back I'm afraid.


----------



## winger

Nine Pack said:


> The place is 8400 sq/feet and we plan to fit two mezzanine floors in opposite corners, one 'L' shaped one for the ladies section with the studio below, and the other one for the office & therapy room.
> 
> Paul will not be back I'm afraid.


That is a very good idea! But then again, most of the things you do are rather well thought out and cleaver.


----------



## Nine Pack

Me & John spent ages trying different layouts on the computer & it became clear that the Pear Mill design would not work properly in just 8400 square feet so we decided the best option was to have mezannine floors added. It makes the ladies section a little more appealing as they are properly seperated from the guys so that any female members who feel intimidated are more at ease (plus the studio & ladies changing is directly below it too). My wife also informs me that on the whole, women are nosey, sorry, observant, & like to watch over the place so it's a good place to put it. The mezannine floors add a pleasing visual element to the place too.

We have instructed the planning consultant to begin the change of use application so likewise this should be sorted by xmas/new year.


----------



## Kezz

the gym sounds like it will be awesome, i will have a road trip out for a session in it!!


----------



## John Hodgson

Hello everyone. Just like to say Paul Booth has busted his tripe throughout the whole process and I am looking forward to the venture and couldn't wish for a better person to be on board with. It has been a long journey and its not complete by any means but hopefully we will see light at the end of the tunnel soon. One thing is for sure the gym when it does happen will be top draw and it has been our intention to bring a gym that offers superb quality and benefit everyone. It will be a gym that people will want to be part of!!


----------



## leeston

Nice one John, welcolme to the board.

Good to see everything is going forward guys.


----------



## winger

Welcome to the board John and nice abs mate!


----------



## Nine Pack

Damn, there's my 'best abs on the board' status gone! 

Seriously though, John is one in a million & we are almost always thinking the same thing when one of us has an idea so it bodes well for the future. He will be a massive asset to the venture & I'm so glad that the plans we made in New York last year are actually coming to fruition.


----------



## RACK

All the best with the gym


----------



## JohnOvManc

Damn, was hoping it would be closer LOL

But I will still have a drive up to see how it's panned out.

Got to say well done for keeping going.


----------



## Nine Pack

JohnOvManc said:


> Damn, was hoping it would be closer LOL
> 
> But I will still have a drive up to see how it's panned out.
> 
> Got to say well done for keeping going.


Thanks guys. I'm not one of life's quitters & neither is John so there's no way we'd stop now.


----------



## Tinytom

Cant wait to see the finished product guys.

I can see you both shouting at the builders

'nearly there but just not right yet'


----------



## Nine Pack

Tinytom said:


> Cant wait to see the finished product guys.
> 
> I can see you both shouting at the builders
> 
> 'nearly there but just not right yet'


The builders are friends of ours so we gotta be reeeeaaaalllly nice to them as they are helping us out big time (Hi Scott  ). The launch day will be something else & so I hope you can make it Tom. Considering it's not strictly going to a BBers gym, there's going to be a heck of a lot of them there that day!


----------



## Tinytom

I will definately be there mate. The only conflict I've got on weekends at the moment is my hypnosis course which is on around 24th of each month.

I want to open my own gym in the future so I can imagine how excited you will both be on opening day.


----------



## leeston

Nine Pack said:


> Considering it's not strictly going to a BBers gym, there's going to be a heck of a lot of them there that day!


Arrrrr, imagine all that pent up test and protien will make for a lovely aroma!!!!


----------



## JohnOvManc

Nine Pack said:


> Thanks guys. I'm not one of life's quitters & neither is John so there's no way we'd stop now.


Good stuff.

My offer of labour if you need people still stands.

Plus I will still want to come down when your settled to get some good advice on my getting my chest to grow with my shoulder probs, (plus my knee's, now getting a sore elbow too I'm a wreck and have never even been a decent size LOL) taking some time off ATM.


----------



## Nine Pack

I'm sure me & John will be able to get you back on track. I may just call on your offer of help too, thanks bud.


----------



## winger

Tinytom said:


> The only conflict I've got on weekends at the moment is my hypnosis course which is on around 24th of each month.
> 
> .


Has that been helping for chronic masturbation Tom?


----------



## TaintedSoul

winger said:


> Has that been helping for chronic masturbation Tom?


Perhaps to convince him his hand is really Mrs Palmer?

NinePack, got any pics yet? I love seeing before and after shots of building work.


----------



## winger

TaintedSoul said:


> NinePack, got any pics yet? I love seeing before and after shots of building work.


Sorta like Daps?


----------



## Nine Pack

When we have secured this building lease, I'll pop a 'before' picture up. I've got a new phone arriving tuesday with a seriously sh1t hot camera so I'll be able to take proper pics of this place as we go along.

This week had me requesting quotes from various places on Mezzanine floors. Nobody has quoted yet, they all have to go away & crunch the numbers. Anyone on here do this for a living? We are trying to get a baseline idea of how much they cost so that if our builders contact can help us out, we know how much we are saving. TBH, I don't know if the ones we want would cost £5k or £50k!


----------



## rightyho

Nine Pack said:


> When we have secured this building lease, I'll pop a 'before' picture up. I've got a new phone arriving tuesday with a seriously sh1t hot camera so I'll be able to take proper pics of this place as we go along.
> 
> This week had me requesting quotes from various places on Mezzanine floors. Nobody has quoted yet, they all have to go away & crunch the numbers. Anyone on here do this for a living? We are trying to get a baseline idea of how much they cost so that if our builders contact can help us out, we know how much we are saving. TBH, I don't know if the ones we want would cost £5k or £50k!


Suggest you try Dave at CFM. AFAIK, he's just had one put into his club and I think one of his gym-owner clients did it.

Will phone you when my swamp-fever flu has gone.


----------



## Nine Pack

Thanks bud. Due to him being so far away, I think any saving made on the job may be lost in the travelling but there's no harm asking. I'm only really looking for qouotes to compare the price we get from our contact.

I'm meeting Scott, our builder at the unit today with the 'steel guy' who's pricing the mezzanine job up. He'll do us a good rate I'm sure but today's meeting will help us decide if we can have two mezzanines or just the one (if they still cost a fortune at mates rates!).


----------



## weseastham

Can you say where abouts in Rockerdale it's going to be? I can't wait.

I've got a new moby paul after blowing my last one up so not been able to text, but will e-mail you soon. Need to speak to you about something.


----------



## Nine Pack

Ok wes, speak soon bud.

Had the meeting with the steel fabricators last week & hopefully we'll get the quote this week. There was much drying of the teeth & the guy asked if we had architects plans for the mezzannines. I told him no, as we have only recently decided that we need them but I had some drawings I did on the PC with all domensions & the loadings required so that will have to do. I'm fcuked if I'm paying someone £500 to draw a glorified rectangle for us!

This week I am putting together the final action plan, making sure all the suppliers, manufacturers etc have been given the sufficient lead time to co-incide with our building work & kit out, and compiling a list of all the little 'bits & bobs' we need (stationery, bins, janitorial supplies, tools, the list goes on forever). I feel like I'm spinning plates big time at the moment but it'll all be worth it.

I spoke to our graphic designer (who did a fantastic job on the logo) last week & he's set up a promotions company doing all kinds of branded merchandise, so we'll be striking a deal with them for things like branded clothing, accessories, workout towels, everything right down to mugs for the coffee shop with the club logo on. We really want to reinforce the brand image throughout the club so people are in no doubt as to where they are!

Anyway, I'm off to chase up the solicitors & estate agents. The fun just never starts!


----------



## SCJP

That fee is so you've got someone to sue when (if??) it all falls down. The steel subbie could develop your design, but he might not have adequate PI cover, if any.

On the other hand, we spend far too much time & money these days worrying about being sued & covering the slightest of risks when a touch of common sense should suffice.


----------



## Nine Pack

As far as I know (of course we'll check), the mezzanine is given a safe weight loading certificate so as long as we stay within those figures it'll be fine. TBH we have asked that it's built strong enough to support an elephant house so I doubt we will ever come even close to the load rating.


----------



## rightyho

Nine Pack said:


> As far as I know (of course we'll check), the mezzanine is given a safe weight loading certificate so as long as we stay within those figures it'll be fine. TBH we have asked that it's built strong enough to support an elephant house so I doubt we will ever come even close to the load rating.


You've seen the amount of kit I have upstairs in my gym Paul.

Including the treadmills and all other cardio, plus 4 tonnes of weights and all the benches etc, we occupy exactly 3.34 per cent of the maximum safe load of the floor.

I had a surveyor, er, survey it this year for me.

5nM/sq ft (I think) or 500kg per sq m (defo) is the minimum required for a gym.

That's 25 x 20kg plates on top of each other all the way across the floor.

Unless you plan to have a Sherman tank feature on the mezzanine, you won't get close to its structural limit (granted ours isn't a mezzanine but they have the same weight-loading requirement).

See you on the 5th Jan.


----------



## Nine Pack

Thanks for the SWL figures Righty, I'll check with the steel fabricators before any work conmmences. The mezzanine is going to be home to the ladies section. There's seven dual/triple use life fitness machines going up there (which are not big heavy duty things), a dumb bell rack, barbells, some cardio stuff & mats etc so I doubt it'll come crashing down on anyone. besides, it sits atop the studio & changing rooms so they'll cushion the landing if it does collapse!

I'll speak to you tomorrow or friday bud, need to pick ya brains on summink.


----------



## leeston

Nine Pack said:


> Thanks for the SWL figures Righty, I'll check with the steel fabricators before any work conmmences. The mezzanine is going to be home to the ladies section. There's seven dual/triple use life fitness machines going up there (which are not big heavy duty things), a dumb bell rack, barbells, some cardio stuff & mats etc so I doubt it'll come crashing down on anyone. besides, it sits atop the studio & changing rooms so they'll cushion the landing if it does collapse!
> 
> I'll speak to you tomorrow or friday bud, need to pick ya brains on summink.


Hi Paul,

long time no speak mate. Good to see its all going well.

As for your post (above), as a Loss Adjuster and H&S Specialist your comments scare me!

I may need to do a risk assessment for my own safety before visiting by the sounds of it.

Remember the offer of Risk Assessment when your open bud.

Take care.

Lee


----------



## diaita

Nine Pack said:


> Management skills? Damn, I knew I'd forgotten something
> 
> As regards the female members I know that the changing rooms have to be immaculate as cleanliness is one of the main things a woman will notice. Blokes wouldn't care if there were rotting corpses lying around in the changing rooms so long as the dumb bells were big enough!
> 
> The changing areas are going to be where we will spend a lot of money. Nice lockers, island seating, slate tiled floors etc. One of my big gripes in a gym is that the ladies have seperate showers but for some reason they seem to assume that men like showering together & this really p*sses me off so it's 6 seperate cubicles in both. I am determined to keep the place immaculate at all times so my staff will be kept busy one way or another. Poor buggers.


I know a firm who can do any cubical system to your requirements save, £££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££ ill send brouchers if you want, they did ashbourn leisure centre,I fitted out keele uni toilets in there night club really smart stuff mate ( HOPE I DONT GET IN TROUBLE )only trying to save some one a few quid, he knocks hundreds of armatage prices.same standard and quality.


----------



## Nine Pack

Diata, sent you a PM bud.

Lee, do you seriously think I'd cut corners (and increase risk) on the mezzanine to save a few quid? You know me better than that buddy, I was only having a laugh.

Jeez, insurance people  And I used to be one so I know!


----------



## 6083

wow glad its in rochdale fella, i was born and bred there and will be moving back that way in the next year.

i will deffo become a member.

i have very good local knowledge so if i can be of any help give me a shout.


----------



## Nine Pack

The 'opening soon banner goes up next week so I'll announce the location officially then. Time to move back now GTT & become a founder member


----------



## rightyho

As per your SMS mate, will get in touch with him tomorrow.

You'll have to collect from Milton Keynes and will need two Transits or a 7.5 tonner because of the weight. It's effing ridiculously heavy for what it is.

You do know you'll have to wash it? It comes manky - pressure washer minimum.

Would have texted you but out of credit.


----------



## Nine Pack

No probs, we'll get it steam cleaned. That stuff will save us a fortune. Thanks buddy, I owe you one.


----------



## Nine Pack

Ok guys, it's time to test the online community thing. Anyone got a truck & fancy a trip to Milton Keynes sometime soon?! We need to transport 105 sq metres of quarry belt (thick rubber belt with kevlar beading) to the building for use as the free weights flooring & Righty tells me the stuff isn't exactly floaty light.


----------



## rightyho

Nine Pack said:


> Ok guys, it's time to test the online community thing. Anyone got a truck & fancy a trip to Milton Keynes sometime soon?! We need to transport 105 sq metres of quarry belt (thick rubber belt with kevlar beading) to the building for use as the free weights flooring & Righty tells me the stuff isn't exactly floaty light.


Right, found the number and the gaffer, Phil, is going to call back on Monday next week with availability. It sounds promising although I'm not sure how far up the chain the guy on the phone was. That said, they bent over backwards to help last time.

It comes up at 0.8m width mate, so you'll basically need 126 metres of it.

Ours came in 18 metre strips last time and, once folded, was a flat-out 2-man deadlift to budge it.

7.5 tonner minimum because 2 transits would end up over their acceptable kerbside weight.

If you're really stuck, I have a mate who hires 7.5 tonners out this end. No driver as yet but I have a favour in the bag I may be able to pull for you.

In exchange, I demand a demo of your tricep routine.


----------



## JohnOvManc

Can not help with the transport but when you get it back round our end I can come to Roch and help lug it about.


----------



## Nine Pack

John,

I have your name on the list my friend  Need all the help we can get! Thanks bud.

Righty,

Excellent. I'll speak to you over the weekend. I think transport wise it's best we mosey down with a truck & collect it. If you had someone down there do it, the round trip would be a bit of a marathon & you might end up owing them a favour! Having said that, if they are up for it, I'm certainly not going to refuse the offer of help. I'll wrap my tricep routine up & give it to you as a wedding present..... Not sure your new wife would be too chuffed with that though!

On a serious note, let me know about wedding gifts (gift list if you have one etc).


----------



## Slamdog

if you rent the truck, i'll drive the bugger....

i'm half an hour from milton keynes too...

the other option you have is dependant on size.. it might be cheaper to send it as a palletised load, assuming it fits nicely on pallets..


----------



## leeston

Nine Pack said:


> John,
> 
> I have your name on the list my friend  Need all the help we can get! Thanks bud.
> 
> Righty,
> 
> Excellent. I'll speak to you over the weekend. I think transport wise it's best we mosey down with a truck & collect it. If you had someone down there do it, the round trip would be a bit of a marathon & you might end up owing them a favour! Having said that, if they are up for it, I'm certainly not going to refuse the offer of help. I'll wrap my tricep routine up & give it to you as a wedding present..... Not sure your new wife would be too chuffed with that though!
> 
> On a serious note, let me know about wedding gifts (gift list if you have one etc).


Paul - where was my wedding present?


----------



## Nine Pack

Slamdog said:


> if you rent the truck, i'll drive the bugger....
> 
> i'm half an hour from milton keynes too...
> 
> the other option you have is dependant on size.. it might be cheaper to send it as a palletised load, assuming it fits nicely on pallets..


Thanks for the offer Slam, I'll bear it in mind.

Lee, Is my knowledge & wisdom (and discounted pro pep) not enough of a gift then?


----------



## rightyho

Nine Pack said:


> John,
> 
> I have your name on the list my friend  Need all the help we can get! Thanks bud.
> 
> Righty,
> 
> Excellent. I'll speak to you over the weekend. I think transport wise it's best we mosey down with a truck & collect it. If you had someone down there do it, the round trip would be a bit of a marathon & you might end up owing them a favour! Having said that, if they are up for it, I'm certainly not going to refuse the offer of help. I'll wrap my tricep routine up & give it to you as a wedding present..... Not sure your new wife would be too chuffed with that though!
> 
> On a serious note, let me know about wedding gifts (gift list if you have one etc).


Wedding presents - hmm - does John Lewis stock bigger quads?

On a serious note - the place is just past Bedford, according to the lad who picked all the flooring up for me last time.

If needed, he will drive yours up to Manchester for "a drink". Your choice.

Just down to availability now mate but sounds like it'll be okay.

John at Ashbourne says "hello" by the way.


----------



## leeston

Nine Pack said:


> Thanks for the offer Slam, I'll bear it in mind.
> 
> Lee, Is my knowledge & wisdom (and discounted pro pep) not enough of a gift then?


Paul, your wisdom has fueled my training like nothing else. How bad of me to expect more.

I am totally endebted for your help, more than you would know. You are a real good egg, cheers

Ps - the pro prep ran out in August!


----------



## Nine Pack

Righty,

Excellent, we'll see him right if he can bring it up for us. I'll happily pay him what we would have paid for truck hire & fuel etc if he can do this.

Lee, thanks for the kind words bud, it's my pleasure. Let me know when you're in manchester next & we'll meet up, even if it's just to chat over a coffee & get you stocked up.


----------



## Nine Pack

This week saw a bit of disappointment for us. A few weeks ago, we asked the estate agent to send the building plans & some details on the parking etc over to our planning consultant who is applying to Rochdale council for the L2 change of use for us. After a few e mails to the guy this week, it transpires that the estate agent didn't send him anything at all & so the last 2-3 weeks things seem to have ground to a halt from thier side of things. All the while I have been happily arranging delivery & installation times for the equipment, sound system, computers & a myriad of other things all based upon a predicted completion of the paperwork from thier side, only to find that fcuk all has happened for ages! :gun: What makes me even more mad is that the estate agent hasn't even got the draft copy of the lease to our solicitors yet as his client (the building owners) had not even appointed a solicitor till last week which beggars belief.

The estate agent kept saying to me when I pushed him on the lease issue, ''well you know it's all dependant on the change of use being granted anyway'' while all the time *HE* is the one preventing us from submitting the application as without the building plans, it can't be submitted. I did think that this estate agent was different after the last lot on Pear Mill, but it seems not. Anyway, long story short, I kicked up a huge fuss, as did John & we now have the building plans from the landlord (cos *we* went & got them, *not* the estate agent) and have sent them to our planning consultant.

My advice to anyone doing this, is to:

1) Keep on *& on & on & on* at these people till you are blue in the face. Make a real nuisance of yourself or they will just sit on thier thumb & only actually do something when you shout, scream & stamp your feet.

2) Kill everyone & do it all yourself, it's quicker. 

Anyway, on a brighter note, I had a very informative chat about VAT with Righty last night (thanks bud, you are a gent & I owe you one) as he was pushing a trolley round the supermarket. We are already VAT registered as per the advice of our accountants but Righty told me about the flat rate VAT scheme for small businesses that we can sign up to. I won't go into all the details on here, but we can legitametely claim a fortune on our output VAT & pay less input VAT in the first few years. I'm getting right on to our accountant this morning & making sure we get on it right away.

These things sound a little dull, but can make the difference between success & failure if you know exactly what you can & can't claim relief on right accross the board. Righty is seriously clued up on this so I'll be picking his brains on a regular basis if he doesn't mind.  He charges £300 an hour consultancy fees just in case anyone was looking for advice :beer1:


----------



## Nine Pack

Took some 'before' pics at the new building today but can't upload them as it says the file size is too big. Any ideas how to squish em down a bit?


----------



## JawD

If you have a program like Photoshop, you can resize them and make sure they are are saved as .jpg (not .bmp). If you host the pic using something like imageshack, I think they can also resize them then you could link to the pic rather than host here.


----------



## Nine Pack

Thanks JawD, I'll have a mess & see what I can do.

Did it. You're a star JawD. This is the unit in Castleton. The building is called Blue Pit & is on Queensway if anyone knows the area. The guy in the pic is the bloke from the mezzanine company who came today to measure up for us. Pretty bland looking place now, but just you wait...


----------



## Slamdog

it looks a lot lighter than my gym... lots of nice big windows..


----------



## rightyho

Light and high ceilings are a big plus mate.

Looks pretty much like the kind of thing I was after before settling on my 2-storey dungeon (planning issues on the other places).


----------



## winger

Wow, that'a a big place. Nice!


----------



## TaintedSoul

Looks nice.. I can see a dark/black ceiling with lighting and air ducts giving it a nice sophisticated industrial look.

Hope this works out for you mate..


----------



## Nine Pack

The ceiling is perfect. We will be hanging six or seven huge 'white on black' Hammer Strength vertical bannners accross the ceiling which will give the place a very professional ambience & feel. I've seen them in the big installations in the states so we asked/demanded that they furnish us with them & they said ok.

There may well be a virtual tour going on the website this weekend if our web designer (Welly from this boards wife) is able to do it for us so check it out if you can during the week. I'm not sure if the file is too big but she'll be able to tell us if it can go on. The tour was actually put together for us by Life Fitness to represent the last building we were having so the layout will not be exactly the same (actually it'll look even better now with the ladies section on a raised mezzanine), but all the machines are the exact ones we will be having, in the exact quantities. If it can go on, check out the multi station jungle in the centre, it's fcuking awesome & a brilliant centrepiece. We are told by life fitness that it will be the only one in the country with this configuration.


----------



## chrisj22

Seriously massive space there to do it up perfecto, Paul.

Looks like it has the making to be a quality gym. Good luck bud.


----------



## weseastham

So thats erm.......5 minutes from my house. GET IN! There's loads of potential in that place.

Paul, if you need any help lugging stuff about, or a general gofer for a day/weekend, let me know. Also, the offer of plastering is still there.

I'm just about to send you an e-mail mate.


----------



## 6083

i know exactly where that place is-- oh and ive found you 2 new members for when you open aswell


----------



## Nine Pack

Wes,

Replied to the e mail before I saw your post, but yes, I think we'll take you up on the offer of plastering somewhere if you can spare the time. That's very generous of you. Glad the location works for you too.

GTT, excellent news! Thanks so much for the referral, we really appreciate it. Hope you can make it accross to the wrong side of the hills to visit the place from time to time as well.

The location details are now on the site but sadly, the virtual tour file was too big so I'm going to see if Hammer Strength can pop a link on thier site for us & link it back to our homepage.


----------



## Tinytom

Whats the rent on a building liek that Paul?

Realise you will probably haggle but a round figure would be helpful for me in the future


----------



## Nine Pack

Tough one that Tom. There can be a massive difference in rent from one area to the next. For example, at Pear Mill, we would have paid £25,000 + vat for 15,000 sq feet + service charge (49p per sq foot of space rented) so we were into the thick end of £40k a year. 5 miles away from there in Altrincham, we found a building that was being quoted at £170k for the year (no, that's not a typo), however this building was half a mile from one at £30k & no discernable difference in quality beween the two. It's crazy really.

I'd budget a ballpark figure for a decent quality building (i.e. one that does not need a fortune spending on it before you even start) of about £50k per annum. We struck lucky at Blue Pit & actually got the price per sq foot they were asking reduced by *half.* A landlord will always favour a lower rent from a good long term tenant than a higher one from someone who could be trouble. Don't take any price quoted as red, negotiate everything. Get at least 3 months free rent & if possible cap the service charges as we did for 3 years so you can at least predict your outgoings with some accuracy. This will avoid any nasty surprises at rent review time.


----------



## Nine Pack

jaymegrayston said:


> wehey, im from rochdale too, about 5 mins in the car, ive gotta lotta mates from cassy so ill be informing them of the new gym and tellin them all to get memberships asap


That's great news bud. Drop me an e mail through the website contact form & I'll keep your name on the list for invites to the launch.


----------



## Borris

hey mate, here is a link to a powerhouse gym been made, shows u the beggining, when its all empty, then the finished look. just thought it might be some intrest to ya


----------



## Nine Pack

That was interesting, thanks Borris. I was always one who struggled to visualise a gym in an empty building when we were viewing potential sites but at this place we have now, I can totally see it in my minds eye. A lot of the renovation work those guys did at Powerhouse has already been done for us so we have a bit of a head start but there's still tons to do. We both just want the paperwork to stop so we can just get on with building it.

Patience patience...........


----------



## weseastham

I have got a couple of people interested too. I'll keep spreading the word. I might even get the Mrs down, that way she can't nag at me.


----------



## Nine Pack

weseastham said:


> I have got a couple of people interested too. I'll keep spreading the word. I might even get the Mrs down, that way she can't nag at me.


Nice one, get her on your side then. We'll be doing a couples membership too so that will work out well. I presume you've told her the ladies section is on a raised mezzanine floor so they can nosey, sorry, keep an eye on what's going on in the rest of the gym.


----------



## el capitano

Nine Pack said:


> Nice one, get her on your side then. *We'll be doing a couples membership too* so that will work out well. I presume you've told her the ladies section is on a raised mezzanine floor so they can nosey, sorry, keep an eye on what's going on in the rest of the gym.


Are they a good idea? our gym stopped doing that because we all signed up as ...erm....gay couples because it worked out about £60 a year cheaper.


----------



## ah24

el capitano said:


> Are they a good idea? our gym stopped doing that because we all signed up as ...erm....gay couples because it worked out about £60 a year cheaper.


At least your getting the memberships though - I'd rather lose £60 in the year and have them sign a years contract than them join another gym through price.


----------



## Nine Pack

el capitano said:


> Are they a good idea? our gym stopped doing that because we all signed up as ...erm....gay couples because it worked out about £60 a year cheaper.


I'll just get Alex Mac from the Beef to use his Gaydar to make sure people are telling the truth! Mind you, he thinks everyone is gay. 

Joking aside, both members will need to show I.D for the same address anyway and the price will be a small reduction, not enough to have people taking advantage of it by using the aforementioned scam.

Thanks for the heads up though!


----------



## el capitano

Nine Pack said:


> I'll just get Alex Mac from the Beef to use his Gaydar to make sure people are telling the truth! Mind you, he thinks everyone is gay.
> 
> Joking aside, both members will need to show I.D for the same address anyway and the price will be a small reduction, not enough to have people taking advantage of it by using the aforementioned scam.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up though!


No problem,sounds like you've got everything covered. I'm only half hour - 40 mins away in St Helens so i'll call up for a day trip every so often.

Good luck with it all!


----------



## Kezz

that looks like its going to be awesome, i will deffo come over for a workout when its open


----------



## rightyho

Nine Pack said:


> I'll just get Alex Mac from the Beef to use his Gaydar to make sure people are telling the truth! Mind you, he thinks everyone is gay.
> 
> Joking aside, both members will need to show I.D for the same address anyway and the price will be a small reduction, not enough to have people taking advantage of it by using the aforementioned scam.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up though!


Yup, we ask all pairs who want to take advantage of couples membership for a council tax statement showing both names.


----------



## JohnOvManc

Where are you trianing at the moment Paul? (if your training at all that is as you must be busy)

Also will you be offering a monthly type membership at all?

Reason I ask is I wouldn't mind making an effort to train up there for a couple of months when you open to get myself back into training properly again and get some tips from you and John to build a routine around my iffy joints.

Anyway... sorry for going off topic above on this thread...

I think you said you were planning on openinging late Feb, you still hoping for that to be do-able?

I bet your so excited it looks good on the photos.


----------



## Nine Pack

John,

we will be having 3, 6, 12, 18 & 24 month memberships but not a single month one. We'd be glad to see you at the club & I'm sure we would be able to offer some guidance on your training.

We are still hoping for a late Feb opening but we'll see what transpires today as I've got to contact the solicitors, planning consultant etc to see where they are all up to. I hate doing this as it usually ends up in me finding out that jack sh1t has moved on since I last asked them. Then I have to start kicking everyones backside to get something done. I am growing ever weary of the process now & just want to get the damn thing open.


----------



## Nine Pack

Nine Pack said:


> We are still hoping for a late Feb opening but we'll see what transpires today as I've got to contact the solicitors, planning consultant etc to see where they are all up to. I hate doing this as it usually ends up in me finding out that jack sh1t has moved on since I last asked them. Then I have to start kicking everyones backside to get something done. I am growing ever weary of the process now & just want to get the damn thing open.


Well, I have phoned the solicitors........ The conversation went a bit like this:

:rage::rage::axe::mad2::Cry:  :gun:


----------



## shorty

stick with it paul mate... it will all be worth it in the end!!!


----------



## Nine Pack

In fairness, it's actually the landlords solicitors who are dragging thier heels, not ours. I may have to go down to thier office with my explaining stick.


----------



## Magic Torch

Nine Pack said:


> In fairness, it's actually the landlords solicitors who are dragging thier heels, not ours. I may have to go down to thier office with my explaining stick.


lol good luck mate I hope you get some good news soon.


----------



## JohnOvManc

Nine Pack said:


> In fairness, it's actually the landlords solicitors who are dragging thier heels, not ours. I may have to go down to thier office with my explaining stick.


I have a sledge hammer called "the persuader" you can borrow LOL

Keep at them mate everyday for an "update" hopefully they will get fed up with hearing your voice and get the job done to get out off there case.

If going to there office is an option I'd do that, make sure they usderstand how many people are waiting on them etc


----------



## Ollie B

go to the office and pay them a visit. it will speed it up, just flex your bi's and scare the **** out of him


----------



## Robbie

Nine Pack said:


> I will do a mailshot of local businesses for the corporate memberships too.


offer your local council workers cheaper membership, that would get your name out to 000's of people...


----------



## weseastham

Nine Pack said:


> . I may have to go down to thier office with my explaining stick.


Stick em good!


----------



## Nine Pack

robbiedont said:


> offer your local council workers cheaper membership, that would get your name out to 000's of people...


Already on it bud, thanks. Local authority employees, emergency services etc all will have bespoke membership schemes set up very soon.


----------



## weseastham

I have a contact at Rochdale council. He might be of help.


----------



## Tinytom

Nine Pack said:


> In fairness, it's actually the landlords solicitors who are dragging thier heels, not ours. I may have to go down to thier office with my explaining stick.


LMAO 'explaining stick'


----------



## Tinytom

Nine Pack said:


> Well, I have phoned the solicitors........ The conversation went a bit like this:
> 
> :rage::rage::axe::mad2::Cry:  :gun:


Fcuk I know that one mate

Although its with my tw*tting stupid business manager at Barclays. Had my business plan for over a month and decides to tell me this week that some figures need to be clarified.

Well why not tell me that when I've got 2 weeks off over Xmas you spastic. :gun:


----------



## Nine Pack

Sounds like we will both be going on a killing spree soon then Tom? I can see the newspaper reports ending with *''and he then turned the stick on himself''* 

You have a PM bud.


----------



## Nine Pack

weseastham said:


> I have a contact at Rochdale council. He might be of help.


OOh, can he speed up change of use applications...?


----------



## leeston

Nine Pack said:


> Sounds like we will both be going on a killing spree soon then Tom? I can see the newspaper reports ending with *''and he then turned the stick on himself''*
> 
> You have a PM bud.


The papers will alledge ROID RAGE !!!!!!


----------



## Tinytom

leeston said:


> The papers will alledge ROID RAGE !!!!!!


Wont be alleged.

Im sure I'll be jacked up to the max.

How else will I get a desk though a wall?????


----------



## winger

Rotflmao


----------



## Nine Pack

Couple of developments since last I posted properly.

The solicitor has *finally* managed to agree the wording of the undertaking we give in the event of us aborting on the deal with the landlords solicitors. This is a standard thing if both parties are paying only thier own legal fees at completion. The landlords want an assurance that if we dip out for something unreasonable, then under those circumstances, we pay thier legal fees. If however it goes to plan & completes, we only pay our own solicitors. Now the solicitor can give the lease a good going over & if all is well, we can sign it.

I have been sorting out the flooring material we are having. We had originally planned on having diferent colours in different places, and laminate flooring in certain areas, and a walkway in others. After a few inspections of the floor in the unit & having spoken to afew people, we have decided to go with one material accross the entire floor (except the studio, mezzanine & changing rooms). We have gone for a seriously thick 19mm *solid* rubber (not rubber crumb) flooring material. Each section, which is 2.23 sq metres, weighs 50kg so it sure as heck won't be sliding around, plus it will help hide some very slight undulations in the floor. Otherwise the floor is ok as you can see from the pics I posted, but a thinner flooring material would not do the job quite so well. I did a lot of digging around to find the best supplier & eventually we got a damn good deal. Saved a few grand from the 1st quote we had to the one we decided to go with anyway. Pennies make pounds as they say.


----------



## JohnOvManc

Sounds like good news.

I met up with the rep from Life Fitness today, he was singing your praises.

Exact words were "Paul has EVERYTHING nailed"

PS... I will send you a PM to pick your brains, potential for a gym that I am looking at very local to me, only a fraction of the size of your place though


----------



## winger

JohnOvManc said:


> PS... I will send you a PM to pick your brains, potential for a gym that I am looking at very local to me, only a fraction of the size of your place though


JohnOvManc, you going to open up a gym too?


----------



## JohnOvManc

More no than yes at the moment.

There is a building near by that has a good location and enough room and has just become available so I am costing a few things exploring the possibilities...


----------



## winger

JohnOvManc said:


> More no than yes at the moment.
> 
> There is a building near by that has a good location and enough room and has just become available so I am costing a few things exploring the possibilities...


Oh ok. I have always wanted to own a gym myself so I say go for it. 

Sorry to hijack your thread Ninepack! Well not really, but I thought it was the right thing to say....lol


----------



## Nine Pack

John,

Replied to youtr Pm, but forgot to answer one bit. It's best done on here anyway. You asked did anything come as a surprise when working out setup costs. Short answer would have to be yes, almost everything.

I spent months & months researching the ins & outs of every aspect of the set up, from equipment cost, to insurance (this one is really worth shopping around, we had £2K difference from one quote to the next for the same policy) , business rates, suppliers, you name it, I looked into it. The problem with all that though, was it only gave me a rough idea. Until you have sorted the premises you can't really say for sure.

I won't quote exact figs, but our original estimated set up has more than doubled. mg:


----------



## JohnOvManc

Cheers Paul, thanks for the reply (here and PM)


----------



## Nine Pack

That's the million dollar question I'm afraid. I hope that the lease will be sorted by the end of Jan so we can begin building work asap. We hope to be open in very early March.

The flyers are nearly ready, so I thought I'd give you all a sneak preview of them. There have been changes made since this was done; on the front, it will now say Rochdale instead of Castleton, and the exact expiry date of the coupon on the back has yet to be decided. There may even be a picture of a woman on a piece of cardio kit being faded into the background on the front, but I'm leaving that to the graphic designers as they have more flair for design than me (then again so does an amoeba).

By the way guys, please *don't* call the phone number on the flyer. BT have not even installed the line yet & there won't be a phone hooked up to it till we move in to the place.

Evolution Flyer.pdf

Evolution Flyer back.pdf


----------



## BOBLER

good to hear things are progressing and im excited about it !

where will you the flyers be handed out ? i know a few ppl at jjb oldham who sounds interested in this gym


----------



## Nine Pack

BOBLER said:


> good to hear things are progressing and im excited about it !
> 
> where will you the flyers be handed out ? i know a few ppl at jjb oldham who sounds interested in this gym


Bobler,

The flyers will be sent out in the immediate area at first, then we will increase the delivery radius as we go along. It may not extend to the area where JJB Oldham is, but a few might accidentally find thier way onto car windscreens in the car park. You know how the wind blows these things around..  I know a couple of lads there myself but if you help to spread the word & we get some members from it (make sure people know to say who referred them to us. I'll assume your name is Bob, but e mail me thru the site to confirm), I'm sure we can work out a deal for your membership if you were to join. Most gyms will offer an incentive to members who refer friends etc, and we intend to do the same.


----------



## BOBLER

Names Ross mate and i shall PM you when my post count rises enough !

if i can get a few flyers ill leave them in my gym bag and pass them out to the lads interested. im sure they will be very interested in this place.

i just require the opening date then i can give my months notice to jjb and have a look at your place

oh quick lil question - what are the DB likely to go up to ?


----------



## Nine Pack

Check your PM's bud.

The dumb bells will go up to VERY HEAVY  Big enough for John to use, so plenty big, trust me.


----------



## Captain Hero

Nice flyers there Paul, and I like the logo too  have not kept myself updated on your gym progress but I will have a read through, hope you are getting on well with everything big guy! Shouldnt be too long now before everything is up and running eh?


----------



## BOBLER

lovely jubbly ! i thought they would be plenty heavy ! espec after seeing pics of John mg:

got your pm and will reply via my email - cheers fella


----------



## JohnOvManc

The flyers are good.

A pic of a girl on cardio kit would be better as the background on the front IMHO.


----------



## Berry

Where is the gym


----------



## ah24

Berry said:


> Where is the gym


Read the thread


----------



## Nine Pack

Berry,

On this page I mention Rochdale, a few posts back. Miles from Ilford I'm afraid bud but if you're ever in the sunny North pop in for a workout.


----------



## Nine Pack

This week we had a revolting development.

We heard a rumour from a third party regarding our change of use application with the local council. This third party was originally interested in our building for a kiddies play thing, but the landlords preferred our proposal. They then found another place nearby & spoke to the council about the change of use. They were told not to even bother applying for leisure use in the area as it's not allowed & they even went as far as telling them that our application would not be accepted. Remember, all this is being told to a *third* *party*, and *before* the date for the decision had been set.

Furious about this I rang the council to get some info & see what the heck was going on because as far as we awere concerned the aplication had virtually no chance of being rejected. After a conversation with the guy dealing, it transpires that the council have a blanket policy in the area that prohibits any businesses other than what they call 'traditional industry or employment'. I was left speechless (apart from having a bit of a rant at him anyway). The policy is in place to make sure that an area of primary employment is not harmed. We would be employing people, so what's the problem?

We immediately called our planning consultant who submitted the application for us as we thought this was the end of the Blue Pit thing altogether. He had already been on to the council & sent them this info:

As you may be aware, the mill is currently in use for several different purposes including offices, workshops, storage and showroom space along with some vacancies. As is common for buildings of this type, the floors have been sub-divided over time into different uses and as the need for more traditional 'employment' type purposes declines the owners of the property have been able to successfully accommodate to new uses within the property. It is now more typical for major employment uses to locate closer to transport links within modern buildings and environments.

I note that the site lies within a Primary Employment Zone as defined by Policy EC/2 of the adopted Unitary Development Plan and therefore B1, B2 and B8 uses are typically encouraged. However, this policy *does* allow for appropriate *ancillary* and *complimentary* uses which would not harm the primary purpose of the employment area. The use proposed by the application as a gym (D2 use class) *is one such complimentary use* given that it will allow the resident population nearby and the workforce a place for exercise, and indeed such gyms are now commonly found in old mill buildings.

As such, I suggest that the proposal is appropriate in terms of its scale and location and I trust that the Council will be able to look favourably on the proposal. However, should you have any concerns please contact me.

So this guy at the council either didn't know about the complimentary & ancillary uses that could be considered, or he was waiting to see if *we* knew just incase he could increase the chances of rejecting the bid. He even told me & John on seperate occasions that we could appeal, but it wouldn't be successful. This calls into question the entire appeal process, let alone his arrogance for saying this without being in posession of all the facts.

Anyway, after a day of worrying & frustration we finally got somewhere & there is light at the end of the tunnel, we hope. It turns out that we have friends who have friends in high places. The Rochdale Development Agency (which is part privately funded & part council) are in FULL support of our proposal & the chief exec & a few others are putting together a supporting statement to be sent to the guy making the decision (these people have a *lot *of influence). The RDA is there to see that businesses invest in the area & create jobs etc. Through the landlord, the senior partner at the estate agent & our planning consultant, they got to know about our problem & have teamed up in support. I even wrote to the local MP, and the Minister for health about it as the government are supposed to be fighting the obesity epidemic & yet local authorities are stopping someone open a facility that will help towards keeping the local population & workforce fitter. Madness.

We are quietly confident that this will go through now so keep your fingers crossed for it.


----------



## JohnOvManc

It's like they want to reject for rejecting sake which is pretty none constructive.

Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## winger

Paul best of luck, what an uphill battle.


----------



## rightyho

Councils are a lottery bud and gutted to hear you've landed in the middle of one.

As you know with my gym, I tried to get consent on a building prior to securing this one and was flatly turned down on similar grounds to what you are hearing ATM.

Imagine my surprise when I found out last week another gym is planning to open in the unit we were originally interested in but refused change of planning use on. They have secured the change of use.

So, all I would say is that it is possible and I guess largely depends on who is in your corner.

Council planning commottess do have a holier than thou approach - I even saw that with my application to convert my garage into another room at my house - different answer regarding a yes or no and even required window sizes and their elevations depending on who I talked to.

Good luck with it all but it does sound as though you have a decent chance.

As an aside, getting a signed petition from business workers near to you in support of your gym may help, too - you can demonstrate that as well as helping the local public in nearby houses, you are providing a health benefit service to workers in the area too.

Central government directive directs local councils to look favourably on businesses supporting health in the local community - and your council should probably be reminded of this.


----------



## Captain Hero

I didnt really understand all of what I was reading, other than the council was going to reject the bid, but good luck to you Paul mate keep us updated.


----------



## Nine Pack

Thanks guys, we'll get through it.

Righty,

We have asked a few of the businesses that have asked us about corporate memberships to put a short e mail together about how it will benefit them. In return for the help, we will do them a special corporate rate. This will help to draw attantion to the health benefit to the local workforce that the gym will bring. Also it demonstrates that our proposal is indeed one of the 'complimentary' uses for the area that our planning consultant was talking about.

A big helping factor here is the Rochdale Development Agency. They are there purely to make sure businesses invest in the area & thay carry an awful lot of weight when it comes to decision making. They are fully behind our proposal. We WILL see this one out & the gym WILL open in Blue Pit.

Sounds a bit iffy that someone else has got a change of use through where you couldn't. It's certainly a bit of an old boys network, but it seems we have the backing of the people in power so I'm not worrying too much.


----------



## Nine Pack

It seems we have friends who have friends in high places... I'll post more on this later in the week. :wink:


----------



## winger

Bump that.


----------



## Nine Pack

Sorry guys, been busy gathering support for our proposal so that the council will give us the nod. We even have the residents association behind us now too. Today is the last day for public comment on the matter.

We now have all the letters of support & evidence to prove why the club would be complimentary to the area & not harm the purpose of the 'primary employment zone' as the council call it. We have had supporting statements from the senior partner at the estate agent (who is actually very influential), one from our planning consultant & one from the Rochdale Development agency (RDA). They were all telling the same basic story, but from slightly different angles, (i.e the estate agent tells it from a realistic marketing point of view & the RDA want to encourage companies to invest in the area).

Here's the one the RDA very kindly sent to the council planning officer:

Dear Chris

Blue Pit Mill - Application for Ground Floor Gymnasium

I refer to the above mentioned planning application and have considered the supporting statement submitted by Nolan Redshaw, acting as the letting agents for this scheme. The RDA have also visited the conversion scheme on two separate occasions.

We are, of course, familiar with the planning policy restrictions applying to leisure uses within Primary Employment Zones (PEZ) but would ask the Local Planning Authority to take the following into consideration:

1.	The Blue Pit Mill scheme is a welcome addition to the portfolio of accommodation which is available in the borough. It is particularly suitable for small to medium sized service sector companies, providing competitively priced accommodation in a range of sizes.

2.	The comprehensive conversion of this relatively large mill complex into basement secure storage units, some free-standing workshop uses and office uses on the upper floors of the main mill is a welcome investment in this established industrial area and serves to reinforce the status of the PEZ.

3.	The mill is, however, sited in a somewhat secondary location and a comprehensive scheme of this nature represents a high risk approach by the owner/developer. There is a significant outlay of capital involved in this type of conversion scheme and a substantial risk in attracting tenants, especially at an early stage.

4.	We have taken the view that the proposed gymnasium use on the ground floor is ancillary to the dominant use of the main mill for office use (and secure storage in the separately accessed basement). Such a use is considered entirely compatible with the main use and would add to the commercial attractiveness of the scheme by offering business tenants and their employees an additional facility within the overall scheme. It could also provide a localised health and fitness facility for employees in the wider area, again helping to reinforce the role of this area as an employment zone.

5.	In visiting the scheme we have noted that the physical configuration (open-plan space with high ceilings) lends itself to this type of gymnasium facility and would be expensive to convert to offices, particularly given the availability of better proportioned and more attractive spaces on the upper floors. A workshop type of use would not be appropriate with offices above the space. A gymnasium use would also bring activity and interest to this part of the building directly adjacent to the main reasons.

For all the above reasons the RDA is supportive of this application and feel that the modest scale of this facility and the wider context provided by the Blue Pit Mill scheme as a whole, means that it would not materially detract from the Primary Employment Zone designation as a whole.

The next step is for me & John to attend a forum meeting in Castleton next week so that we can stand up & say a few words about the proposal. I'm not really sure exactly when the council will make the final decision, but as I say, today is the last day for public comment. It may well be that the decision is made on the night of the forum meeting, who knows? What we do know is that we have the support of several councillors, one of which is the wife of another councillor who sits on the planning committee. He is not able to comment for obvious reasons but it is not without some confidence to assume we have his support too. With the application not being straightforward (i.e. there is now a lot of supporting evidence attached to the application) the decision is taken away from the planning officer & passed to the planning committee for decision. :wink:


----------



## Magic Torch

Some great points raised in the letter. Gyms are often the hub in the wheel these days, most new developments will include gyms, even new office blocks etc, shopping centers and new housing complex's. There is a new developement of housing in Enfield N/E London, where the gym, shops, food outlets etc is in the middle of the 'new' town, I know of a few people who have moved there for this reason. It is a great gym tho, a guy called Mark runs it (who used to be Rhino on Gladiators, you might know him?).

If the council is sensible you should be fine, it would be awful press for them if it got turned down, and the story some how got told to the press with the negatives in BOLD letters 

Good luck mate, I hope you can get in and get it started soon!


----------



## Nine Pack

Thanks Magic. I think we'll be ok as we have some real heavyweight backing now. Bit of an old boys network/funny handshakle thing going on I reckon, but if it works in our favour then what the heck!


----------



## Magic Torch

If they knock you back on any sort of building reg's, let me know and I'll have someone very good take a look.

Its all about networking mate, if we ever meet face to face I will tell you a funny story!

J


----------



## Nine Pack

Magic Torch said:


> If they knock you back on any sort of building reg's, let me know and I'll have someone very good take a look.
> 
> Its all about networking mate, if we ever meet face to face I will tell you a funny story!
> 
> J


Thanks, I'll remember to keep you in mind then. We need regs for the mezzanine floor. I may be in touch...


----------



## Nine Pack

Today is the day of the Castleton Community forum meeting so me & John will be attending. It is chaired by a councillor who is on the planning committee so this is an opportunity to make ourselves known & let people know about the proposal. The councillors wife (also a councillor) is 100% behind the proposal at Blue Pit Mill so with this, the Rochdale Development Agency & all the other supporting evidence sent in on our behalf we should get a fair hearing.

The decision is not made today, but this is an important meeting none the less.


----------



## JohnOvManc

good luck mate


----------



## shorty

yeah good luck to john and yourself... hope it all goes well!

will the explaining stick be going with you?? just in case lol....


----------



## Nine Pack

shorty said:


> yeah good luck to john and yourself... hope it all goes well!
> 
> will the explaining stick be going with you?? just in case lol....


No explaining stick required for this one. The residents association are behind the proposal as well. We will be nice & polite & not cause anyone to think ill of us.


----------



## Nine Pack

Well we went to the forum meeting. The meeting was not about planning applications per se, but it had been suggested that me & John attend to show our faces & let people know about our proposal for the Blue Pit building.

The meeting was quite a bit longer than we anticipated & covered a wide range of topics but frequently came back to the same issue, antisocial behaviour from the local youth population. They clearly have issues there as even while the meeting was going on, some kids were causing a disturbance in the car park. They didn't know we had police in the meeting so they all ran out to deal with it, much to John's relief as we went in his car!

The entire meeting seemed to take a negative slant until that is, one of the councillors who is backing our proposal got round to the subject of the gym. I kid you not, every single person in the meeting was 100% behind it & not one single objection. I was later told by the local papers journalist that this is the *only* time she's ever seen everyone agree on a subject! This bodes well, although the final decision is to be made by the Planning Committee.

After the meeting we had a chat with the councillors who confirmed to us the date of the planning committee meeting at which the decision to our proposal is to be made so at least we know when we will find out. It's to be held on the 4th March so me & John will most certainly be attending that meeting.


----------



## Magic Torch

That is a good sign Paul. Fingers crossed for the 4th March, I hope you break the red tape clean in two.


----------



## Nine Pack

Magic Torch said:


> That is a good sign Paul. Fingers crossed for the 4th March, I hope you break the red tape clean in two.


Or limbo under it....

*Stop Press:*

Just been informed that the meeting in which our proposal is to be heard is actually the 18th March...... Ho hum. All we can do now is sit tight be patient.


----------



## StephenC

Paul, have you thought about some sort of youth initiative, ie getting the schools in to use the gym or even offering your services to them to talk fitness etc.

I've no doubt most young guys would be interested in bb'ing at least at a recreational level, would provide some free PR for the gym and possibly push things even further in your favour with the council?


----------



## oaklad

at the gym i used to work at we used to offer a deal to sixth form users who cud also come as extra curricular activities during the day as groups with a teacher.helps to make the gym look busy when most gyms are quiet


----------



## Nine Pack

StephenC & Oaklad,

Thanks, this is something we have considered & will be introducing something along these lines after a while. Initially though, just getting the gym up & running is a lot to manage. The insurance would also quadruple if we allow minors in, then we have to get everyone working there CRB checked, then there's regulations on the ratio of girls/boys which govern the gender of the instructors so we may have to take on extra staff. It's a bit of a minefield so I'd rather we did that when we can concentrate on it & do the job properly, i.e when everything else in the gym is running smoothly.


----------



## JohnOvManc

18th March!!! They don't rush do they.

I know you can not count your chickens but it sounds like it's in the bag mate.


----------



## Meadowcroft

Paul, just lifted this off an article I just read thought I would just post it up so hopefully cut down on the stumbling blocks you and John are seeming to encounter.

Not only must Mezzanines comply with BS 5950: Parts 1 and 5 and BS 6399, they must also comply with Building Regulations, and the local fire officers recommendation.

According to these Regulations, fire protection may only be required if the mezzanine floor:.

* Occupies more than 50% of the proposed building.

* Is to be used permanently by a number of persons.

* Is to be used as office accommodation.

However, there is currently no specific guidance for Mezzanine Floors in the LPC Design Guide or the current version of Approved Document B.

With so little guidance, it would be easy to misinterpret the need for the fire protection of these structures, but be warned, do so at your peril.

CONCERNS.

Below are some concerns recently raised by consultants: Issue 1: If 'Business Critical' equipment (IT, Plant, Machinery etc) is stored on the mezzanine, any loss in a fire could have a crucial impact on business interruption/continuity.

Issue 2: If such equipment is stored on a mezzanine, it may also have some bearing on the willingness of the fire brigade to enter the building (therefore reducing the chance of the fire being extinguished).

According to Fire Officers, there are real concerns of fire fighters being in danger due to a collapse of falling debris in such circumstances.

Issue 3: If the mezzanine forms part of the 'means of escape' route, it must be appropriately fire protected.

Also, if anybody is required to work on the mezzanine (IT Technicians, Plant Operators etc), the floor should be protected in the appropriate manner.

SOLUTION.

Fitting a proprietary fire protection system to the underside of the floor structure, and cladding the columns with a permanent column encasement will easily achieve this.

BENEFITS.

Fire protected Mezzanines can enable fire fighters to work safely under and around the structure.

Adequately protected Mezzanines can limit business interruption in the case of a fire.

Additional fire protection may result in reduced insurance premiums.

Inclusion of fire protection may prevent substantial inventory loss in event of a fire.

Within this report, a great deal was made of the benefit of fire protecting Mezzanines, some extracts of which follow: 'At the height of the blaze, a mezzanine floor inside the complex collapsed.

The fire crews then had to fight the flames from outside' - Brighton Argus.

Firefighters had seemed to have the fourth-floor blaze under control when the upper floors gave way, sending debris crashing through the lower levels.

'With a fire like this, the building really shouldn't have collapsed'.

- BBC News.

'Many factories and warehouses install mezzanine floors for extra storage or even work space.

These will generally affect the distance to an exit and the route to the exit, which may be restricted.

Depending on the size of the floor and its use, additional fire protection may be required' - Medway Council.

Means of Escape.

Special attention should be paid to breaches in these floors where services pass through so the integrity of the floor is not compromised during a fire'.

- Federation of Master Builders.

'Some 29% of respondents said the provision of mezzanine space in a scheme positively influenced their choice of that property, and more than 50% considered them essential or desirable in new units'.

- Savilles News

Adam


----------



## Nine Pack

Thanks for that bud. We have two choices with the mezz. It'll either be supplied & fitted by a company in Oldham who speacialise in that kind of thing & we pay upfront for it, or the landlords will put the mezz up themselves for us & we just add it to the rent. The latter saves us from a large outlay in the early stages so it's much better from that point of view.

Either way, all the fire regs, building regs & BS standards are being met in full. The landlord is not a cowboy. He has bought many buildings in the area & has his own huge team of employed contractors who gut the buildings from basement to roof & completely re build them. This is a major outfit, & the reason why we chose this building. They have spent millions on the building already & it means we don't have to do any refurb work at all, just build the gym from a nice, clean blank canvas.

Roll on March 18th........ John has now oficially announced he is leaving CNP. He put a thread on the CNP board if anyone would like to wish him well. It's in the opinions section of the board.


----------



## Nine Pack

Just got a letter from the House Of Commons. The local MP has written to the council in support of our application. :thumb:


----------



## fgs5635

All looks good to go now.

If all goes well on march 18th, when do you expect to have the gym open? (I only live down the road in wigan, so may pop in and have a nosy :lift


----------



## Nine Pack

The building work will take about four weeks so we'll be open some time in April. At this point the exact date can't be confirmed though.

The pre sale for the founder members will begin as soon as we have signed the lease so if anyone wants a membership starting 0000001 then they'd better hurry cos I have a ton of people waiting already!


----------



## Tinytom

Im glad its going so well for you Paul.

Its my dream to set up my own gym so I am so jealous lol.

Let me know when the opening is so I can come up and visit.


----------



## Nine Pack

If you guestimate four weeks from March 18th then you won't be for wrong. I don't think it'll be long before we see the opening of 'Tiny's torture House'


----------



## rightyho

Nine Pack said:


> StephenC & Oaklad,
> 
> Thanks, this is something we have considered & will be introducing something along these lines after a while. Initially though, just getting the gym up & running is a lot to manage. The insurance would also quadruple if we allow minors in, then we have to get everyone working there CRB checked, then there's regulations on the ratio of girls/boys which govern the gender of the instructors so we may have to take on extra staff. It's a bit of a minefield so I'd rather we did that when we can concentrate on it & do the job properly, i.e when everything else in the gym is running smoothly.


You could do what we do - use John Ansell and Partners for insurance - allows 13 and up in.

Address the ratios by having their teachers attend in the appropriate numbers - the teachers effectively look after the pupils; they just happen to be in your facility.

It's the same as when schools have "field trips" - no need for the recipient to CRB check etc as the schools provide the administration and guidance. You're effectively just a destination.


----------



## Nine Pack

rightyho said:


> You could do what we do - use John Ansell and Partners for insurance - allows 13 and up in.
> 
> Address the ratios by having their teachers attend in the appropriate numbers - the teachers effectively look after the pupils; they just happen to be in your facility.
> 
> It's the same as when schools have "field trips" - no need for the recipient to CRB check etc as the schools provide the administration and guidance. You're effectively just a destination.


As ever, a font of knowledge there bud. Thanks for that. I'll have a chat with John later & we'll see if our insurer will allow the same. We have effectively set the policy up already so I'll see if it will allow for changes to the lower age limit.

P.S, jeez your arms are looking big now. We'll be able to keep them that big when you do a show next time.


----------



## samcim

Just read the whole thread, phew!!! what a read. Good luck mate. Oh btw, John Hodgson came to a semminar at our Gym, I belive hes good freinds with thy guy who owns our Gym in Llandudno, his name is Ian Wells, you know him?


----------



## Nine Pack

samcim said:


> Just read the whole thread, phew!!! what a read. Good luck mate. Oh btw, John Hodgson came to a semminar at our Gym, I belive hes good freinds with thy guy who owns our Gym in Llandudno, his name is Ian Wells, you know him?


I don't personally know him but John certainly does. He's a good friend of Ian's.


----------



## rightyho

What's the gym URL again mate? Some people in Oldham looking for somewhere decent to train....

Got your text - great news mate.

As for my arms, they'll be an inch bigger than that pic by the time I come to plague you again for your pre-comp expertise. Guarantee it.


----------



## Nine Pack

Webby address is on my signature bud. See you soon & you can show me how not to get beaten up!


----------



## DB

Site looks really good mate


----------



## Nine Pack

Thanks DB. It's only an 'opening soon' website at the moment & as soon as we open we'll have more features on there, pics of the gym, timetable of classes etc.


----------



## clarkey

Yes totally agree looks awsome Paul I think it will be a real hit..I just wish there was a gym like that where I live!!! keep up the good work.


----------



## Nine Pack

Just over a week to go then all hell breaks loose. We attend the council planning committee meeting on March 18th so if all goes well (and it will) we begin the building work on the 19th & start signing the founder members up. I'll update on the 19th if not before.


----------



## Bulldog77

I will get hold of those Fire safety plans for you asap mate, my buddy said he may even pop up and have a proper nosey around 

hope all goes well next monday bud


----------



## Nine Pack

Just got this e mail from our planning consultant today:

*Having spoken to the case officer this morning for an update, I am informed that the application is no longer going to the planning committee on 18 March 2008 as planned. Basically, the agenda for this committee has now closed and the comments of the Planning Policy Officer (Chris ****: 01706 ******) are still awaited. I understand that Mr **** has been off on special leave for a couple of weeks but is due back this week.*

*
*

*
This means that the application will now go to the committee on 15 April (6:15pm at the town hall). I will, however, try to speak to the policy officer when he returns this week as his comments are fundamental to the recommendation.*

So I sent back a rant e mail to which he replied:

*Agree with all of what you say Paul. It is sadly all too often the case that local authority planning officers fail to recognise the real financial issues regarding planning applications, and that their delays in issuing a decision can cost thousands as you rightly say.*

*
*

*
In this instance, the Planning Officer has confirmed that he has no objection to the proposal in any regard other than awaiting his Policy Officer's (Chris ****) comments on the issue of addressing Policy EC2. Without these comments, the application is not complete and cannot be taken to the committee. I did not press Robin ******* on the nature of Chris **** "special leave" but clearly such absence must be something out of the ordinary. However, this does not justify the lack of a response in any way given that the application has been lodged since **December* last year.

I will see what I can do, but the Councillor will have the overriding power here as he is in effect the boss of the employees. Perhaps he can request that the application be taken to the committee as an emergency item?

So we have been in touch with the councillors who have been fully supportive of us all the way about it becoming an emergency item. Only time will tell now, but we may face another five week delay. Honestly, I feel physically sick & want to go on a k1lling spree.

We may decide to just press ahead with the build & open when the planning is granted as I cannot keep delaying the opening date or we risk losing credibility with the masses of people who have enquired about joining. Not to mention the contractors, equipment suppliers etc who are all scheduled to begin moving based on a March 18th decision date.

I'm going to sit in a quiet corner now & have an embolism. I tell you, if you ever *really need* a stomach ulcer, just submit a planning application to the council, bingo!


----------



## winger

Oh man, I feel for ya big man. I can't believe all the bureaucracy just to open up a gym? That is just silly.

I bet they can open up a donut shop with less resistance.

Paul, you are one of the most educated guys in bodybuilding that I know and maybe you should just write a book and make some serious money. Just a thought. 

Man you are committed. If their is anything I can do (probably not) I am in your corner mate.


----------



## Tinytom

Paul thats Sh*t

I know what its like as I work in the Local Council and they are slow as fcuk.

I've got to apply for change of use etc for my business when we set up and I'm dreading it.


----------



## Nine Pack

Thanks guys. The fun just never starts!

We have now made a solid decision to just get on with the building work as of next week & to hell with it. We are submitting the relevant building regs forms & plans so at least we can still open when we wanted to (or as near as makes no difference).

John, me, Scott & the other John (our long suffering contractors who we owe a huge debt of gratitude to) have been down at the unit most of the day & marked out all the areas for the studio, changing rooms, offices, coffee shop, drainage points etc. We got a lot done & are ready to begin the build next week. We just need the architects plans from the landlord to submit with the building regs forms & we can then crack on. We ain't stopping now, not for anyone!!

We have a great team on the building work & I even have a very dear friend of mine (who reads this board too, hi Neil!) coming down from all the way from Edinburgh to build us a stunning reception desk for the front of house. Neil is nothing short of an artist when it comes to wood. He's staying with us for a week & it will be great to be able to catch up properly instead of the odd brief meeting or phone call. Trouble is, I have to feed him all week & he's a big lad, but then of course he is, I did his diet & training!


----------



## shorty

cant wait till it opens mate... i'll be down when it does open.... so see you then if not before!


----------



## rightyho

That's fcuking barmy, Paul but not entirely unexpected.

When I tried to open a unit closer to the city centre than where we are now all I got was "council is not inclined to grant planning consent" - the equivalent of a mum telling her kid he can't go out and when asked why: "because I said so".

In the end I had to open on a less than ideal site just because it had the pre-requisite L2 planning consent necessary for a gym.

I feel for you mate, I really do because you just sit there thinking: "what can I do?" and the answer is always "wait".

We can compare stomach ulcers when we next meet - I'm in the midst of growing a huge one over my current lease.

Tempted to go on a maiming spree armed with a catapult and a sack of dog sh1t. :gun:


----------



## Nine Pack

We're pressing ahead regardless as we know the permission will be granted. If there was anyone involved at all who had objections then we'd hang fire but we know for certain & have had it confirmed that everyone is in favour. It's just that the paperwork needs the policy officers comments attaching to it before the committee can accept it for presentation at the planning meeting. Just a clerical rule really.

As they say up here, ''It be reet''


----------



## Dawn

Eh up buddie, hope the works going well (it's kitty)


----------



## Nine Pack

Hi Kitty, good to see you on here. We are going to start the simple jobs the week after next. Simple stuff like painting & putting the office up so we have somewhere secure for the computers & streamline machine etc for the pre sale.

Once the landlord has completed the ladies section mezzanine floor which is now bigger than we planned originally (now over 2000 sq feet), we can start putting up the changing rooms & studio.

Had a meeting with the bank today with mentor services & they are sorting out our employment contracts & health & safety stuff. I'm still asking Leeston if he'd be good enough to cast his eye over the place for us & let us know if he has any suggestions from a liabilty perspective. he knows that kind of thing better than anyone I know so his input will be invaluable. I'm going to my sisters in Wisbech tomorrow for the weekend so will post back on monday. I'll see Righty on sunday morning for a back session if you're up for it buddy...


----------



## jjb1

glad to see some progress start in a hands on way mate ;-)

be a top gym for sure!


----------



## rightyho

Nine Pack said:


> I'll see Righty on sunday morning for a back session if you're up for it buddy...


I won't be training mate but feel free to do your worst in our little establishment.


----------



## marc26

how can i train to make my back like yours?


----------



## Tall

marc26 said:


> how can i train to make my back like yours?


Heavy Deadlifts + Feeding + Resting + Time


----------



## JohnOvManc

Easier said than done mate but don't let the incompetent [email protected] grind you down.

Re: the potential stomach ulcer...



> *Invictus*
> 
> Out of the night that covers me, Black as the pit from pole to pole, I thank whatever gods may be, For my unconqureable soul.
> 
> In the fell clutch of circumstance, I have not winced nor cried aloud: Under the bludgeonings of chance my head is bloody but unbowed . . . . . It matters not how strait the gait, how charged with punishements the scroll, I am the master of my fate: I am the captain of my soul.
> 
> -	WE Henley


----------



## Nine Pack

U*lcer, schmulcer. I won't let them win. Me & John are probably the most stubborn [email protected] (sorry, determined)on the face of the earth so we will prevail!


----------



## Meadowcroft

Hi mate hope it somehow manages to get in to the agenda for today, and good look with building work regardless.


----------



## Nine Pack

We will be starting some painting work & other simple stuff later this week, but the beginning of the week has been taken up with various meetings. One of which resulted in us striking a deal on this (best I can do with the pic):



These are just sample labels & we have since asked for the logo to be a bit bigger & drop the website address from the bottom (hardly visible on the pic). The finished product will be a lot sharper & the colours will be brighter.


----------



## Tall

BUMP for a photo resize...


----------



## rightyho

Logo'ed water - very nice touch mate as long as the price per bottle isn't mad at retail.

Thanks for the phone call earlier, as well - much appreciated. I am alive and sane (just) still. 

Speak soon buddy.

Gordon says thanks a lot as well.


----------



## Nine Pack

We have struck a good deal with the company so it's well worth doing. I'm very keen to get the brand awareness momentum going so when we replicate the formula with club number two, people will already know about us.

Tell Gordon he's welcome & I'm glad you are both ok after sundays session. When I see you next, we go full on, no chatting, just hard work.


----------



## Captain Hero

Sounds like its all coming together nicely Paul, I will be visiting when you have the place up and running thats a guarantee!  Nice touch with the logo'ed water, any plans for a protein shaker? Clothes?


----------



## Nine Pack

The water is to be the first in a line of branded products. We will take our time choosing them carefully as we want only the best quality stuff to put our brand on.


----------



## staffy

No Paul you not going to tatoo me with ur brand ;-) lol


----------



## Nine Pack

staffy said:


> No Paul you not going to tatoo me with ur brand ;-) lol


Wade! Good to hear from you buddy. That reminds me.... When are you going to move to sunny Manchester & PT for us? I'm really not kidding you know.


----------



## staffy

hey Paul im gd ty.... need to get that open 1st ;-)

look forward to seeing it when it opens!!!


----------



## Captain Hero

staffy said:


> hey Paul im gd ty.... need to get that open 1st ;-)
> 
> * look forward to seeing it when it opens!!!*


Yessir! I checked train ticket prices in anticipation months ago


----------



## Nine Pack

Captain Hero said:


> Yessir! I checked train ticket prices in anticipation months ago


Stuff that, check out the house prices & move here!


----------



## James21

hmm google says my house is 19.7miles from where your gym is, deffo going to pop by :bounce:


----------



## Nine Pack

Just a stones throw then. Most people commute more than that to work these days so you might as well join...


----------



## winger

Protein shaker is a good idea too.

Might as well put it on small towels with your logo and enforce a towel in the gym for sweat. 

If Wade gets a tattoo then I will.


----------



## Nine Pack

winger said:


> Protein shaker is a good idea too.
> 
> Might as well put it on small towels with your logo and enforce a towel in the gym for sweat.
> 
> If Wade gets a tattoo then I will.


You must be psychic (or is it psychotic  ), we are looking into getting some small sweat towels made with the logo on & other merchandise. These kind of things are going to be useful as the company expands to a multi site operation.


----------



## JohnOvManc

Hurry up and open!!! I'm 3 weeks back into training this week. Muscle memory is taking place as we speak LOL and I needs to get it right before I mess up my shoulder again. Traps are taking over and chest is still weak as a baby.

When you guys open I want to join up for 3 months in an effort to make me stick at it.

Just because I will have paid my subs as an extra on top of my normal gym so have to make a specific effort to set some time apart and drive up there it will make me do it as it's a waste if I don't.

I turned 30 this year and want to get to a point where I have been happy with my body for once in my life - a hardcore 3 month will help kickstart this for me.

Only 2 things I want to concertrate on this year,

#1 get another salon open, #2 stick to my training and diet.

PS...

you and john wasn't in FF the other day was you?

only reason I ask is I was in the squat rack and I heard 2 lads talking to another guy about not doing flat bench - only reason I ask is there can not be that many guys around that big and I know you have said you don't like flat bench before

Anyway - Offers still open if you want any help shifting stuff about when your setting up


----------



## winger

Nine Pack said:


> You must be psychic (or is it psychotic  ), we are looking into getting some small sweat towels made with the logo on & other merchandise. These kind of things are going to be useful as the company expands to a multi site operation.


Let me add to that. If you put a small magnet inside the small sweat towel at the end, you can put it on the machine your using, just a thought. Now you have a sweat towel with a nitch, besides the logo of course. 

You must be psychic cause I am psychotic mate.


----------



## Nine Pack

winger said:


> Let me add to that. If you put a small magnet inside the small sweat towel at the end, you can put it on the machine your using, just a thought. Now you have a sweat towel with a nitch, besides the logo of course.
> 
> You must be psychic cause I am psychotic mate.


Now there's an idea......... Thanks buddy, I'll look into it.


----------



## Tall

winger said:


> Let me add to that. If you put a small magnet inside the small sweat towel at the end, you can put it on the machine your using, just a thought. Now you have a sweat towel with a nitch, besides the logo of course.
> 
> You must be psychic cause I am psychotic mate.


Yeah but then the germans will just get to 9Packs gym at 6am.... Claim all the machines with their towels and head of shopping / bockwurst eating / pils drinking... :beer1:


----------



## Nine Pack

Shhh, don't mention the war. I did, but I think I got away with it.....


----------



## Nine Pack

The building work finally got underway today with the construction of the office. In a week or so, the work will begin on the big stuff like the mezzanine floor and changing rooms etc. I have my good friend Neil coming down from Edinburgh soon to stay with us while he builds the reception desk. I have to feed him for a week too & he's a big lad!

Anyway, some pics I took today (the last one was taken by Scott, our builder & sent to my phone so it has lost some quality):









Can you believe they wouldn't let me play with the nail gun  Then again, I'm not usually allowed anything sharp...


----------



## winger

Nine Pack said:


> Can you believe they wouldn't let me play with the nail gun  Then again, I'm not usually allowed anything sharp...


Stick to the weight lifting routines mate! 

Those pics are sooooo cool.


----------



## Torsion

This is a great read.Im thinking of setting up myself so will refer back here often.Thats a huge building!


----------



## Nine Pack

Thanks Torsion. It makes me smile when I read it too. I was sooo sure that things were going to run smoothly, how little I knew. It's been a great learning experience for us, and despite all the problems, we are now in the best location & have a brilliant building to work from so it was worth all the hassle.

More pics of the building work later this week.


----------



## leeston

winger said:


> Protein shaker is a good idea too.
> 
> Might as well put it on small towels with your logo and enforce a towel in the gym for sweat.
> 
> If Wade gets a tattoo then I will.


Logo'ed towels - thats a good idea. I need another stolen one in my cupboard so hurry up paul, get some towels in.

great to see all is good going forward mate.


----------



## Nine Pack

leeston said:


> Logo'ed towels - thats a good idea. I need another stolen one in my cupboard so hurry up paul, get some towels in.
> 
> great to see all is good going forward mate.


You'll have to make the trip to the gym if you want to nick one. I'll put you through a session in the gym to get even.


----------



## winger

Nine Pack, you are the best of the best.


----------



## Nine Pack

More pics below. Next week, the heavy work begins with the mezzanine floor being started. In the meantime, we'll be painting, laying the floors (14 tons of solid rubber matting!), Scott will be boarding the reception & coffee shop area (which will be to the left of the office in the picture below)up ready for plastering by my friend Wes who's kindly agreed to pitch in.

Then the week after that all the goodies start to arrive


----------



## Torsion

Where's the shake bar going 9? :beer1:


----------



## winger

Who is the guy in the third pick wearing blue? He's got some big arms.


----------



## Nine Pack

Torsion, the coffee shop & protein bar will be to the left of the office in the picture. The office block will have the therapy studio added to it soon, but we need to leave room at the roller shutter door entrance to get a truck in when the machines arrive.

Winger, The guy in the blue is my friend & business partner John Hodgson. He's a pro BBer, hence the arms.


----------



## jjb1

thats such a fantastic building for what you chose it to be, really will be 1 amazing gym

has that kinda old school look i like the windows too


----------



## Meadowcroft

I am looking forward to making a trip up to the gym. I am sure it will look quality a lot of hardwork and time will hopefully pay off big time for you mate.


----------



## TypeR

i havnt visited this page for a bit, nice work ninepack, when i come up that way i will defo be paying a visit!

Ben


----------



## shorty

so this is what the house of pain is starting to look like!:lift:.... just get some sawdust down and your weights in ...it'll be rite!....:rolleye11

nah its gonna be ace paul... you and john when i spoke to you a while back at total..you reminded me of kids on christmas eve..so excited to get proceedings underway, now its happening...can't wait to come a visit when it's finished!


----------



## Nine Pack

After months of uncertainty, we have *finally* been given the official green light by the council. Todays post will just consist of this:

:beer1:  :thumb::cheer2::whoo:

I'll update tomorrow but for now, we have a thousand things to do getting suppliers moving etc.


----------



## Captain Hero

Nine Pack said:


> After months of uncertainty, we have *finally* been given the official green light by the council. Todays post will just consist of this:
> 
> :beer1:  :thumb::cheer2::whoo:
> 
> I'll update tomorrow but for now, we have a thousand things to do getting suppliers moving etc.


Fantastic Paul, thats awesome :cheer2::whoo: :rockon: arty::eyebrows:


----------



## JohnOvManc

Even though you knew it was 99% in the bag before I bet there was still a huge sigh of relief.

Great news.


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

Alls guns blazing now good news


----------



## mrbez

Where is this gym going to be located? I'm in Manchester myself.


----------



## leeston

nice one Paul, this just gets better.


----------



## winger

I will drink to that. :beer1:


----------



## Nine Pack

mrbez said:


> Where is this gym going to be located? I'm in Manchester myself.


Thanks for all your comments guys, it's been a heck of a battle, but it was worth sticking to our guns.

We have just been hit with yet *more *problems on the building regs (seperate to the planning application for change of use) for the internal fit out work, but nothing major. We now have to pay an architect to draw everything up for us instead (this is known as a 'full plans application') so there's another £grand gone.....  After all the recent hassle, we're completely unflappable now so this hasn't phased us one bit.

mrbez,

We are in Castleton, near Rochdale. The postcode is OL11 2PG if you want to look it up. This gym will be well worth the trip even if you live in Devon!


----------



## mrbez

Sounds good mate, I will deffinately be interested in coming down every so often to learn from some of you guys and pick your brains and let you show me new things. I assume that this would be okay?

When are you expecting to have it finished?


----------



## Nine Pack

That's what we are there for bud, so pick away. We will be open in May, although we can't specify a date yet as the council seem bent on delaying us at every turn.


----------



## Wee G1436114539

NP,

Keep going mate - It took me almost 2 years and a good 3K to get all the planning and change of use nonsense / building warrants / disabled access rulings etc out of the way for my tiny wee spit and sawdust affair in Aberdeen but was well worth it!

Website looks good and the gym looks like an excellent space; sure to be a success from the outset!

Cheers,

G


----------



## Nine Pack

Thanks Wee G. It's certainly a hell of a learning curve but we're getting there. As far as DDA compliance goes, we have a brilliant building. Ground floor unit with no stairs to negotiate & all doors are compliant in width etc. We have the disabled loos already installed so there's hardly anything to do on that score.

We are meeting the architect tomorrow morning to get the drawings sorted then we can re submit the building regs application & crack on with the heavy work. in the meantime, we will get the reception built & get the 23 huge mirrors on the wall for the free weights section.


----------



## jjb1

really happy to hear that paul, great news! can you open 1 in south west please ;-)


----------



## Nine Pack

The south west eh? Hmm, it may take a week or two till we are ready to take over the world, but I'll let you know.


----------



## Nine Pack

Had the meeting with the architect today......

He told us how much it would cost...... 

Sat in a corner hugging my knees, rocking back & forth & dribbling now.

It seems the light at the end of the tunnel can sometimes be the front of an oncoming train. Only joking, do you think we'd give in now after all this hassle, fcuk that. Onwards & upwards.


----------



## rightyho

Nine Pack said:


> Sat in a corner hugging my knees, rocking back & forth & dribbling now.


Mate - it always gets more expensive than you think at the start. I ended up going back to doorwork for 6 months as well as running the gym 12 hours-plus a day in the early months.

Still, you'll recoup the outlay soon enough - your catchment area is miles bigger than ours and we're ABSOLUTELY rammed at the moment - it's just gone mental at my gym now the warmer weather has poked its head out of the clouds.

I'm that rich at the mo, we actually bought proper loo roll for the gym instead of 12 for a quid Tesco rolls. :lift:


----------



## Captain Hero

Nine Pack said:


> Had the meeting with the architect today......
> 
> He told us how much it would cost......
> 
> Sat in a corner hugging my knees, rocking back & forth & dribbling now.
> 
> It seems the light at the end of the tunnel can sometimes be the front of an oncoming train. Only joking, do you think we'd give in now after all this hassle, fcuk that. Onwards & upwards.


LOL well, at least you have surpassed the bigger challenges though eh Paul? im really looking forward to the opening


----------



## Nine Pack

rightyho said:


> I'm that rich at the mo, we actually bought proper loo roll for the gym instead of 12 for a quid Tesco rolls. :lift:


We're having rolls of gold leaf instead....


----------



## jjb1

Nine Pack said:


> We're having rolls of gold leaf instead....


logo'd too


----------



## rightyho

Nine Pack said:


> We're having rolls of gold leaf instead....


Make sure it's proper gold and not that 9 carat plating that causes rashes then mate.


----------



## dwg77

Hi m8,

Hope all is going to plan for gym. spoke to u via email few times early this week.

Will b training at yr place weekends for sure not sure if the 12 mile drive every night after work and eating will b to much and to close to your closing time? Time will tell

Got a date yet on opening day?


----------



## Nine Pack

dwg77, trust me, after you've been in the place, you won't want to train anywhere else. That 12 mile drive will be a doddle.

*Update*

I will now be doing a weekly update as you may or may not have noticed I have been very quiet on the board due to this being a critical time.

After the planning application battle finally being won, we are now faced with more red tape from building regs. It seems we now have to fit a fire lobby but this might not be too big a problem as it's fairly cheap to construct & we can use it to funnel people on entry to the reception.

This week we installed the computers & had the membership database software fitted. It was a very expensive system but is 'all singing, all dancing' so we will never need to upgrade as it has no ceiling limit to members we can input. It provides all the usage stats, mail merge, access control, warnings, messages & has just about every conceivable function you can imagine. it cost more than the computers... Anyway, we had no end of teething trouble from the PC's but we had a friend of John's come over to save us. He sorted everthing out in no time & we can't thank him enough.

Some of the mirrors for the free weights section were fitted earlier this week by our intrepid team.... only to be taken down again because we noticed that the image in them was badly distorted, a bit like they were underwater so they are going back & being replaced with better ones.

The reception started to take shape as well this week. I have some pics I want to put on but can't re size them properly. I've tried using MS paint and it will re size but it leaves a massive white void round the image if I post them on here. Any help with this would be much appreciated. I used to have Nero but it was playing up so I deleted it. Silly move.

will update as soon as we have some news on the building regs hassle, but the main build (studio & changing rooms) should start next week if the architect can get the application in on time.


----------



## Captain Hero

Did notice you hadnt been on the board as much, i figured it was down to you not having the time 

John looks like he is enjoying himself in that pic  Strange that paint would do that! You could try emailing the original to me Paul and ill have a try


----------



## Nine Pack

Had to take the pic off the post as it was bugging me. I could do with suggestions for a good photo editing software package that I can download free as this will be an ongoing thing, thanks for the offer though Captain.


----------



## ah24

Nine Pack said:


> Had to take the pic off the post as it was bugging me. I could do with suggestions for a good photo editing software package that I can download free as this will be an ongoing thing, thanks for the offer though Captain.


Tried uploading to www.imageshack.us ? It changes size for you to whatever you want.


----------



## Nine Pack

Cool, I'll give it a go. Thanks buddy!


----------



## dwg77

Sounds like ya well busy!!!! Keep at it, it will b well worth it.

Have u seen u can get gym mirrorsd that are not made from glass so dont have the worie of them smashing?

Here a link for them right at bottom of page: http://www.safety-mirrors.co.uk

OR

http://csmirrors.co.uk/index.asp?pageID=acrylic&gclid=CI6T3cG4-JICFQ9RMAodND3FBg

May help, when yr machines arrive? See yr having Lifefitness equipment LOVE that stuff!!!! That will b worth the drive to.


----------



## Nine Pack

My good friend Welly showed me how to re size the pics easily, so here's a selection from this weeks work:





This is only two pallets of this flooring, we have six in total, making about 10 tonnes of solid rubber matting. Not cheap...



These mirrors are going back due to them being distorted. I thought it was just greasy smudges, but John was convinced something was not right & he was right. We are getting Pilkington Glass mirrors next week to replace them.



These are the carcasses of the reception desk. There's an oak front & top to go on yet.


----------



## Nine Pack

Some more pics:

This is Scott, Darren & John not making me a brew.



The face & top of the reception desk starting to be added. And you'll notice *still* no one making me a brew. What's the point of being the MD if no b*gger makes you a coffee


----------



## jjb1

coming together nicely by the looks of things


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

its great to finally see your dream becoming reality after all the effort l


----------



## Slamdog

Nine Pack said:


> Some more pics:
> 
> This is Scott, Darren & John not making me a brew.
> 
> The face & top of the reception desk starting to be added. And you'll notice *still* no one making me a brew. What's the point of being the MD if no b*gger makes you a coffee


when you are not doing the building... you make the teas..... its the law...

my first question to you would be.. 'is the kettle broken?'


----------



## Nine Pack

Slamdog said:


> when you are not doing the building... you make the teas..... its the law...
> 
> my first question to you would be.. 'is the kettle broken?'


No, I just say, "can I smell water burning?"


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i love the way the gym is taking shape... cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## Slamdog

Nine Pack said:


> No, I just say, "can I smell water burning?"


see, thats the trouble with british industry.... bosses think they are abve doing essential but menial tasks. rant rave.... okay... one out all out till management concede to tea making or employ a char wallah...


----------



## Tinytom

Looks like its going really well mate.

Cant wait to see it open and in full swing.

Thanks for your help on the other.


----------



## leeston

so gutted you are so far away paul.

How about a Birmingham franchise?


----------



## Nine Pack

leeston said:


> so gutted you are so far away paul.
> 
> How about a Birmingham *franchise*?


Are you allowed to use the 'F' word on here? 

They will all be company owned clubs I think, although I have already had genuine offers from potential franchisees for some reason..

Tom,

No problem buddy. Maybe see you at the shows this year.


----------



## Captain Hero

leeston said:


> so gutted you are so far away paul.
> 
> How about a Birmingham franchise?


2 hours by train to manchester and costs £20 or so for a return ticket 

I would assume that you can drive, it might take less time?


----------



## leeston

Captain Hero said:


> 2 hours by train to manchester and costs £20 or so for a return ticket
> 
> I would assume that you can drive, it might take less time?


Thanks cap - however, I train five days a week at 07.00hrs and have a full time job to do. Please explain how this is practical?

Only jesting with you mate.


----------



## rightyho

Half tempted to move to frippin Manchester now. lane:


----------



## winger

rightyho said:


> Half tempted to move to frippin Manchester now. lane:


Me too.


----------



## samcim

rightyho said:


> Half tempted to move to frippin Manchester now. lane:


x2!


----------



## Rebus

Seems like i'm missing out up here in the North East

Good luck with the venture


----------



## leeston

rightyho said:


> Half tempted to move to frippin Manchester now. lane:


Keith - I wouldnt, its always raining!


----------



## rightyho

leeston said:


> Keith - I wouldnt, its always raining!


Wouldn't really affect me Lee - I'd be indoors sweeping Yoda's gym floor 24 hours a day, listening out for crumbs of knowledge. :hungry:

You also have better restaurants than Peterboghorror.

Anyway, spoke with Paul yesterday and he seems to have got a fair bit done already, with a lot left to do. Most importantly, though, the enthusiasm is still bubbling at an incredible rate in his voice on the phone.


----------



## Nine Pack

rightyho said:


> Wouldn't really affect me Lee - I'd be indoors sweeping Yoda's gym floor 24 hours a day, listening out for crumbs of knowledge. :hungry:
> 
> You also have better restaurants than Peterboghorror.
> 
> Anyway, spoke with Paul yesterday and he seems to have got a fair bit done already, with a lot left to do. Most importantly, though, the enthusiasm is still bubbling at an incredible rate in his voice on the phone.


Think you may have mistaken blind panic for enthusiasm! Only kidding. The architects, structural engineers & solicitors seem to make the process a darn sight more stressful at times but without them, we would be stuck so we have to just grit our teeth.

Anyway, some progress pics:

The reception desk nearly finished, still some trims & mouldings to go on yet. Note the DDA compliant low section.





View from behind the reception end of the desk. Note the brew mugs. Our team work at a higher BPH than anyone else in the world. BPH = brews per hour. :beer1: guys.



The fire lobby near reception takes shape. This is a building regs requirement but actually helps funnel people towards the card swipe at reception.


----------



## Nine Pack

Some more:

Scott either hiding, or doing an ab & thigh. Not sure, you decide.



Anthony, the sparky hits a double Bi



And I *finally *get that coffee. Respect at last


----------



## winger

Paul I love the pics, but your sense of humor and writing style is class.

I no I don't post too alot of your threads, but trust me I read them all.

In that last pic, is that you on the left?


----------



## leeston

looking good Paul. The DDA compliant desk would be good for me if I need to sign my name at any time.


----------



## rightyho

DDA compliant desk height?

Is someone winding you up mate?

They don't have them in nightclubs, police stations, shops, etc.

Looking a bit better than my reception desk though, it has to be said.


----------



## Nine Pack

Winger,

Yes, that's me. The camera adds ten pounds you know (or in my case, ten years).

Righty,

You simply would not believe the amount of barmy legislation we have to comply with to get this place open. Having said that, I think the low section is a must anyway as we are trying to get a grant from the Inclusive Fitness Initiative.

As well as that, there are rules governing the lighting (it must give a certain number of lumineres at a certain height off the floor), there's rules governing the amount of heat the unit is allowed to lose through the walls, windows & floors. There's rules governing the ins & outs of everything. It's a wonder anyone ever gets a business off the ground.

When you bear in mind the fact that the two floors above us in *exactly* the same building don't have to comply to these regulations, but we do, simply because a change of use from industrial to leisure constitutes a 'new build' as far as building regs are concerned, the whole thing seems like red tape for the sheer hell of it. Good job I'm not the 'killing spree' type :twitch:

This is all before the inspectors start on the mezzanine floor that's going up. They're going to have a field day with that. Our architects & structural engineers have made sure it's all in order & complies with regs but you just know there'll be something they don't like.

Anyway, the membership pre sale starts on Monday, at the same time as we begin laying the 10 tonnes of rubber flooring. I've been there all day sorting out the database for the memberships & ensuring everything is working in readiness. A few teething troubles with the database (which cost a fortune BTW) but I sorted it out by calling the owner of the company that wrote it & had him remote access the thing & fix it. Ruined his saturday anyway!


----------



## winger

What a handsom guy.


----------



## Nine Pack

winger said:


> What a handsom guy.


Opinion is divided on the subject. I think I look like a saddlebag with eyes.:cool:


----------



## winger

Nine Pack said:


> Opinion is divided on the subject. I think I look like a saddlebag with eyes.:cool:


Well at least you didn't say beef jerky.


----------



## dwg77

comin 2gether well m8

Carnt wait come for train, might b my 2nd home!!! Hurry up though coz im train here there and every where at mo as dont want get into a contract yet till been to yr place


----------



## 3752

Paul nice to see the gym coming along mate, can i ask when will it be finished mate?? i want to set up a shoot with Alex from the BEEF either the week before or the week after the British on the 31st of May? i would like to do it in your gym mate if it is finished..


----------



## Nine Pack

Paul,

We fully intend to be open by the end of May so hopefully you can come over & have some pics done.

Today we laid some of the solid rubber flooring. It was hard work as each piece weighs over 100lbs and they were stuck to each other on the pallets so we had to peel them apart which was a finger wrecking job. we had a few friends over to help, Scott our builder, John R, our other builder & all round everything man and his son, John's mate Darren, & Gavin (who is dieting hard so god knows how he had the energy). A massive thankyou to all of them for their help. Both John & myself really appreciate it. Some pics:

John & the floor sander. Not sure who was in charge of who there.



a bit of remedial work to the floorboards



The first few sheets go down



Several sheets later, John takes a well earned rest. It's bl**dy hard work



John can't help but pose when there's a camera around. You can't keep a good pro down! Gavin, on the other hand has flaked out & had to sit down.


----------



## Nine Pack

A couple more pics. we could only put down so many today as the guys building the steel structure of the mezzanine floor need a 'run through' with the fork lifts to get the girders in. Boring stuff I know, but to us it's brilliant. Finally seeing things come together.



The round bits on the floor are the cut outs from where the pillars are. Scott made a cracking job of cutting them out.


----------



## JohnOvManc

Looks like proper progress!!!

I like that reception desk, looks expensive mate.

Landlord I was telling you about a few weeks back was supposed to give me a draft lease today for the new salon... but no, yet again he has not delivered what he promised.


----------



## winger

I love this thread Paul. Tell the camera man to use his zoom next time on John. 

If I was local I would work for beer. :beer1:

You might be better off paying me a flat wage though....lol:rolleyes:


----------



## Nine Pack

JohnOvManc said:


> Looks like proper progress!!!
> 
> I like that reception desk, looks expensive mate.
> 
> Landlord I was telling you about a few weeks back was supposed to give me a draft lease today for the new salon... but no, yet again he has not delivered what he promised.


Our joiners Scott & Darren said if you want one for your new salon to get in touch (I'll send you Scotts number if you like). They are bl**dy good at this type of thing, even though it's not their normal thing. Ours is still waiting for the trims & mouldings to go on yet which cover all the screws & joints and really finish it off.


----------



## Nine Pack

winger said:


> I love this thread Paul. Tell the camera man to use his zoom next time on John.
> 
> If I was local I would work for beer. :beer1:
> 
> You might be better off paying me a flat wage though....lol:rolleyes:


The camera man is lil' ol me. Have a look at John's site if you like:

www.john-hodgson.com

Not sure we could afford to pay you in beer :beer1::beer1::beer1::beer1::beer1::beer1:


----------



## winger

He looks great.


----------



## Nine Pack

we had the floor drilled today to accomodate the legs of the mezzanine floor. This was possibly the noisiest day I have ever known. They use a diamond drilling machine, which shakes the fillings out of your teeth whilst simultaneously destroying your ear drums, and I was 30 metres away.

Some very boring pics, but this is a real time journal, so here it is:

One of the holes drilled in the floor. They have to go right through the concrete to the steel section girder in order to weld the mezzanine floor in place.



The machine responsible for me being deaf..



The new mirrors have been put up along where the free weights section will be.



The membership pre sale has begun now & we have been signing founder members up all week. It's nice to put faces to some of the names of people who have e mailed us through the website. They all seem to be very excited about the plans & can't wait to see the club finished. It's also nice to see some money flowing the other way for a change


----------



## winger

Nine Pack said:


> They use a diamond drilling machine, which shakes the fillings out of your teeth whilst simultaneously destroying your ear drums, and I was 30 metres away.


I don't really no why but you make me laugh with each one of your posts.

I just felt compelled to say that. 

I love this Gym Journal. Maybe you can write a, "How to open up a gym" book with pics of course.


----------



## Nine Pack

winger said:


> I love this Gym Journal. Maybe you can write a, "How to open up a gym" book with pics of course.


I can sum it up in a few bullet points:


Everything costs at least twice what you expected

Local authorities will p1ss you about from pillar to post at every opportunity, so expect sleepless nights and/or a stomach ulcer

Finding the right premises is about as easy as picking your teeth with your elbow

Solicitors, architects, & planning consultants will take three times as long to do the work than they promise & you will have the 'pelican effect' (an enormous bill in front of you) for the pleasure


*NEVER, EVER** GIVE IN BECAUSE OF THE ABOVE POINTS. IT'S ALL WORTH IT.*


That's about the size of it. The fun just never starts..........


----------



## 3752

Paul if that is the case mate i will make an appointment with Alex either three days from the British or 3 days after if that is cool with you and John....oh say hi to John also...


----------



## Nine Pack

Pscarb said:


> Paul if that is the case mate i will make an appointment with Alex either three days from the British or 3 days after if that is cool with you and John....oh say hi to John also...


No problem Paul, you are always welcome at our place. :thumbup1:


----------



## brett the heart

i would just like to say hello to every body on the forum and introduce myself. i am brett the heart name brett i have been body building on and of since i was 15 yrs . i am now 45 and been back in training for nearly 3 yrs i train 5 days a week 1 body part per day. and look for to some great conversations on this forum


----------



## brett the heart

oh just been lookin at the pics the gym looks like it will be amazing great work mate.


----------



## winger

Welcome to the board Brett.

Brett start up a new thread in the general section and introduce yourself.


----------



## BigDub08

lol


----------



## Nine Pack

Well today the architect finally submitted the building regs application so in 48 hrs the major heavy work will begin. The mezzanine floor will go up pretty quickly as they guys have been preparing the steelwork for days so it's all cut to length & ready to install. it's basically a giant meccano set.

The membership pre sale is going well & we have signed quite a lot of people up already so we should hit the ground running with a decent membership base.


----------



## ah24

Gimme a shout when you're after some decent PT's beside yourself and John


----------



## jjb1

The membership pre sale is going well & we have signed quite a lot of people up already so we should hit the ground running with a decent membership base.


----------



## Nine Pack

jjb1 said:


> thats good news bro:thumb:


I have got your e mail bud, just been crazy busy so will reply soon. Don't seem to have time to scratch my butt these days.


----------



## Tinytom

You must be so excited mate.

Cant wait to visit the finished product and overload all the machines with extra plates for my EXTREME WORKOUT :thumbup1:


----------



## Nine Pack

Tinytom said:


> You must be so excited mate.
> 
> Cant wait to visit the finished product and overload all the machines with extra plates for my EXTREME WORKOUT :thumbup1:


Look forward to seeing you there Tom. We'll watch you do an extreme workout, then show you how to do a ''bleeding from the ears'' workout.


----------



## Robbyg

Shame there are no gyms like the one you are opening in gloucester


----------



## Nine Pack

A few more pics as work progresses:

The membership sale sign went up yesterday:



Some of the steel for the mezzanine floor is laid out



The beginning of the construction, some of the uprights are put up (next 2 pics)





The lighting nearing completion. It fills the place with what seems like normal daylight. This pic doesn't really do it justice.


----------



## Nine Pack

One more:

John mucking in & doing some painting:



The work on the mezzanine is actually pivotal to the project. Once that's done, we can get the changing rooms & studio built underneath it & the whole project will snowball rapidly.

All the 'goodies' from Hammer Strength land next week.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Nine Pack

jaymegrayston said:


> looking good ninepack, looks like everythin is eventually going right(hope thats not a jinx) ive been telling all my casleton mates that your gym is openin soon so hopefully they will join ASAP.


Nice one, thanks buddy. See you soon.


----------



## 3752

Paul glad to see it all coming together mate, i spoke to Alex at the North West on sunday and he has agreed to do the shoot at your place on Monday the 2nd of June if that is still all ok with you and John...?


----------



## Tinytom

Pscarb said:


> Paul glad to see it all coming together mate, i spoke to Alex at the North West on sunday and he has agreed to do the shoot at your place on Monday the 2nd of June if that is still all ok with you and John...?


I'd say no

PSBender cracked all the mirrors in my gym with his ugly mug last time he was there. :lol:


----------



## BOBLER

coming along great lads ! ! off all next week so shall be popping down to have a nosey and on thursday bringing 2 more potential members. also if you need when all the equipment arrives id be happy to lend a hand


----------



## Nine Pack

Paul,

That is fine buddy, I presume you still have my mobile number but PM me if you need it again.

Greekgoddess,

Thanks, this is something we had considered for those who are up for it.

Bobler,

See you soon then bud. The place should really start to take shape this week coming with all the machines landing. we have paid Hammer Strength a handsome sum of money to install them for us in situ so we don't have to kill ourselves doing it. Lazy b*stards aren't we? :tongue:


----------



## dwg77

lol bet u worked bloody hard m8.

Carnt wait come drip some sweet on ya floors lol

Wont b long and will b worth all the work

what Dumbbells u getting? and what they going upto


----------



## jjb1

everytime i see the pics i do think what a great building for a gym, on the web site your advertising hammer strength as 1 of the supporters does this mean lots of good old plate loaded machines


----------



## Nine Pack

dwg,

thanks bud. It's been incredibly hard work but great to see it come to fruition. Dumb bells are going up to 70kg for now, but we will no doubt go bigger for when I get really strong on side laterals 

jjb,

yes mate, tons of lovely plate loaded machines. The Hammer Strength stuff is so well engineered that you don't need to load them up with tons of weight for them to be able to challenge. We have a few life fitness pin selector stack machines (leg curl, leg extension etc) and a massive multi jungle in the middle which is a great centre piece (and bl**dy expensive too). It has 2 cable crossovers, 3 lat pulldowns, 3 cable rows, chinning bars, pushdown stacks, curl stacks, the lot.

We can't wait. The pre sale is going well & I have had quite a lot in today so we will have plenty of people in on day one. :beer:


----------



## Nine Pack

Today, it are been mostly NOISY!!!

Much hammering & clanging of steel girders. My head hurts. :cursing:


----------



## jjb1

i love hammer strength plate load machines, we have some decent stacked ones too usally double stacked so indepentant in the way like plate loaders.

life fitness stuff is good too but ive found some stick out as very good and some sh*te

there cardio stuff is exellent however imo


----------



## Nine Pack

jjb1 said:


> i love hammer strength plate load machines, we have some decent stacked ones too usally double stacked so indepentant in the way like plate loaders.
> 
> life fitness stuff is good too but ive found some stick out as very good and some sh*te
> 
> there cardio stuff is exellent however imo


Trust me, we wouldn't buy anything that was even slightly sub par bud. All the kit has been tried & tested by me & John personally so we know it's bang on the money.


----------



## BcfcChris

Nine Pack quiet possible going be at Manchester Uni next year, Will almost certainly if I am make the trip to your gym sod going to rubbish Uni one! Any ideas on prices if they be student price?


----------



## jjb1

Nine Pack said:


> Trust me, we wouldn't buy anything that was even slightly sub par bud. All the kit has been tried & tested by me & John personally so we know it's bang on the money.


i wouldnt expect anything else :thumb:


----------



## Nine Pack

BcfcChris said:


> Nine Pack quiet possible going be at Manchester Uni next year, Will almost certainly if I am make the trip to your gym sod going to rubbish Uni one! Any ideas on prices if they be student price?


We haven't introduced a student rate yet bud, but who knows, if there is a demand, we could consider it in the future. To be honest, we have set the prices cheap anyway. It's very easy for a club to set the price high & then 'discount' it back but we decided to go the no bullsh1t route and be straight with people from the off. £30 a month for the peak rate membership is a very small price indeed for what you get.


----------



## BcfcChris

Had not looked all way through so thought it may been £40 odd but £30 I be happy to pay that mate! Your certainly have one new customer if I get the grades to go to Manchester! Really hope I will not just cause good uni but because my training will progress a lot training at your place ! Thanks!


----------



## Nine Pack

BcfcChris said:


> Had not looked all way through so thought it may been £40 odd but £30 I be happy to pay that mate! Your certainly have one new customer if I get the grades to go to Manchester! Really hope I will not just cause good uni but because my training will progress a lot training at your place ! Thanks!


Cool, get studying hard then. Your physique depends on it


----------



## delhibuilder

all i have to give is my goodluck.


----------



## Nine Pack

delhibuilder said:


> all i have to give is my goodluck.


Thanks Delhibuilder 

Some pics from the last couple of days:

My wife doing the accounts. Desperately trying to comprehend the rate at which we are spending money! Money is going out of fashion isn't it?





Checking the changing room ceiling under the mezzanine isn't going to be too low. If John can reach it, it's too low. 



The mezzanine floor is taking shape fast. It's so big, it now has it's own postcode.


----------



## winger

Paul, I love the way you are chasing your dream.


----------



## Nine Pack

jaymegrayston said:


> Sorry to go off topic Paul but are you going to the competition at Middy Civic Hall on 1st of June mate? I no alot of lads from the Dale area will be going, maybe you can drop some hints about your new gym to them.
> 
> BTW Looking good, cant wait for this baby to open!


It's unlikely TBH bud. That's right about when we will be opening so I'll be rushed off my feet. Everyone in the area already knows about the place by now I expect so I don't think my absence will do any harm.


----------



## rightyho

Flipping heck mate - here's me cheesed off because I had to spend £140 on a new gym stairs carpet at the weekend. You must be spending that every hour.

Yes, money is going out of fashion in Manchester. :whistling:

On a side note - re my own gym's move, the council okayed it and Ofsted then put the kybosh on it as it would be in a unit we'd share with an afterschool club and the Ofsted powers-that-be told the landlord the whole thing would have to be shut down during refurbishment.

So, we tried another unit and got an instant NO from the council without even getting as far as getting a planning application in.

Off to look at two more units this afternoon - the landlord of one of them is a keen gym-goer and thinks it's a fantastic idea. Will the council agree? :confused1: Hope they do cos the rent is only £8500 a year - a fraction of what we're paying now yet the floor space is the same. Things are cheap in Peterboghorror. :tongue:


----------



## Nine Pack

It kills me whan you call it Peterboghorror :laugh:

Hope you don't get any more grief from the council on the planning bud. £8500 a year rent is firkin cheap, I wish we were paying that much.

I have tons of pics of the machines that landed today, so will post them when I get in tonight. Kid in a sweet shop is an understatement. :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Nine Pack

Today was a good day. Here goes:

1st piece of kit to land in the place, one of the three towers of the multi jungle



pallets waiting to be unwrapped



Leg press still wrapped up



The multin Jungle. This is the only one in the UK in this 'L' configuration. we don't talk about how much it cost...


----------



## Nine Pack

A few more:

John having a play..



Loads more stuff waiting to be unpacked



I'm such a gym snob


----------



## Incredible Bulk

its all coming together!!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Galtonator

i wish i lived near you


----------



## Magic Torch

Tell John to put the weight down a little it looks like its too heavy for him!


----------



## smithy26

looks great matey


----------



## Tinytom

Im so jealous lol

Its my dream to have my own gym mate.

Glad its all coming together. :thumb:


----------



## winger

Magic Torch said:


> Tell John to put the weight down a little it looks like its too heavy for him!


LOL


----------



## Nine Pack

Even more stuff arrived today, I'll post the pics later tonight. The membership sale will pick up even more now, as people can see what they are getting for the money.

The guy from the bank came today to see how we are going on (he's one of my clients) and was gobsmacked to say the least. This place is going to be awesome.

More pics later....


----------



## donggle

i'll have to make a special journey down the east lancs one day. looks amazing, i take it you'll be offering day passes?


----------



## Guest

Galtonator said:


> i wish i lived near you


Te-he just a spits throw from my house, gettin an adrenalin rush every time I drive past :thumb:

Lin


----------



## Nine Pack

estfna, yes, you can train on a pay as you go basis. It's a teeny tiny £fiver for a non member session.

Lin,

You will not believe the change since you last popped in.


----------



## Guest

Nine Pack said:


> estfna, yes, you can train on a pay as you go basis. It's a teeny tiny £fiver for a non member session.
> 
> Lin,
> 
> You will not believe the change since you last popped in.


I can believe it  how long untill D-day when I can come n play with the new toys :bounce:

Lumpy x


----------



## Nine Pack

Lin said:


> I can believe it  how long untill D-day when I can come n play with the new toys :bounce:
> 
> Lumpy x


They will be ready to play with by mid next week, although they may not be in thier exact positions. Pop in & have a ganders.

Here's a few more pics from today's continued installation:

A veritable sea of stuff waiting to be assembled



Some of the treadmills



This Hammer strength shoulder press has been built with the seat arrangement back to front. That's one for the installation team to fix tomorrow.



More hammer stuff covered up with heavy cotton packing sheets. The lads building the mezzanine are making a lot of dust so we want to keep them as clean as poss. Looks like a gym full of ghost machines


----------



## Iron19

Looking amazing, cant imagine how good it will be when its all finished to bad i am all the way down the south.


----------



## Guest

Woooo look at all them shiny toys :thumb: will try and get in tommorrow sometime, if I get in the way just boot me out :whistling:

Lin


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i've used those threadmills before, pretty solid to run on!

some you put the incline up and it feels your running on balsa wood

good choice :thumb:


----------



## jjb1

look at the amount of natural light coming in with the 1st pic....big bonus imo

that looks like an expensive shopping list those machines bro but spot on all the same

5er a session ok.......5 pounds plus 35 pound petrol to get there lol i might just move


----------



## Nine Pack

jjb1 said:


> look at the amount of natural light coming in with the 1st pic....big bonus imo
> 
> that looks like an expensive shopping list those machines bro but spot on all the same
> 
> 5er a session ok.......5 pounds plus 35 pound petrol to get there lol i might just move


Sorry, did I forget to say? we have put a compulsory purchase order on all your houses and moved you all to Manchester......


----------



## leeston

we have similar treadmills to those at our gym. Very good quality.

looks good paul. Bet you and john feel like 10 year olds again wanting to play on everything!

Looking good mate


----------



## BOBLER

Had another good look around yesterday. its coming along great and that equipment is fantastic ! was having a play on some of it with John and cant wait for it to open !

Ross


----------



## Guest

I had a play in the new gym too :thumbup1:It looks even bigger now the machines are in, it's gonna be awesome :cool2:

Lin


----------



## jjb1

Nine Pack said:


> Sorry, did I forget to say? we have put a compulsory purchase order on all your houses and moved you all to Manchester......


i wish you should see the shack im training in at mo

you wouldnt use it as yer toilets:lol:


----------



## Nine Pack

A few more odds & sods:

More Hammer strength kit being built



Cardio equipment being built up



Changing room wall construction begins (next two pics)





John & Scott debating over who makes the next cup of coffee. :laugh:


----------



## Nine Pack

last couple for now:

One of the Summit Trainers. I did a short cardio session on one today & they are brutal.



Scott looking rather pleased with his creation. Virtually the entire changing room/s area has now been boarded over. I'll post pics up tomorrow.


----------



## walks

Looking good. Will have to get myself up there sometime, but its still a bit of of trek from manchester


----------



## Guest

walks said:


> Looking good. Will have to get myself up there sometime, but its still a bit of of trek from manchester


10 minutes on a train from Victoria - Castleton, train station in Castleton is 5 minutes walk from the gym :thumbup1:

Lin


----------



## walks

Lin said:


> 10 minutes on a train from Victoria - Castleton, train station in Castleton is 5 minutes walk from the gym :thumbup1:
> 
> Lin


Just found on route planner that its only 10 miles from me. Will defo have a trip up, i travel 6 miles now to my current gym:thumbup1:


----------



## Nine Pack

I just typed a long post with pics & the damn thing dropped the connection so I'll just post the pics for now. we've been painting & moving kit around:


----------



## Gumball

I've been following this post for ages and never post but just thought I'd say the gym is looking awesome! Can't wait to make a trip up when its all ready and finished. If only it was a bit closer I'd join.

Would it be alright to do some gym shots of my friend after he's competed in the BNBF northern?


----------



## supercell

Its all good Paul, it really is coming together now.

Your dedication and determination through these 12-18 months has been nothing short of incredible.

You deserve success and when you have the formular you can sell the franchise to me and I'll replicate it down here!!!!!

J


----------



## jjb1

yea coming on fast now

i imagine its quite tricky getting the lay out correct for both usage space and looks, im sure youll get there though.


----------



## Nine Pack

Gumball said:


> I've been following this post for ages and never post but just thought I'd say the gym is looking awesome! Can't wait to make a trip up when its all ready and finished. If only it was a bit closer I'd join.
> 
> Would it be alright to do some gym shots of my friend after he's competed in the BNBF northern?


Course you can bud, just so long as the gym gets a mention somewhere. 

James,

Thanks buddy. The whole project has taken us two years if you take the time from the first discussions with 'lil' John. It's been a long road, but worth it. This place is going to be one of the best training facilities in the North.

We'll talk about the franchise thing or you could just move to Manchester like I keep mithering you to :whistling:


----------



## Nine Pack

*The* *most* important piece of kit has now arrived:


----------



## Captain Hero

Nine Pack said:


> *The* *most* important piece of kit has now arrived:
> 
> View attachment 14673


aaaaah the brew maker general, fantastic. I would hope for a bit of kit as fancy as that that it would make your brew, deliver it to your desk and then give you a reach around :thumb:

From the looks of things Paul it is all going well, I am looking forward to venturing up north for a session


----------



## jjb1

youll have to try post some video links when things in the gym are up and running if you can

that would be cool


----------



## Dawn

Love the look of the summit trainers. Big fan of steppers myself for CV but they look fab.


----------



## Nine Pack

Had a few visitors today. Typical Bbers, couldn't keep thier pants on:

Mr Llewellin looking very tight for an offseason Bber. He will be coming up a few times during his prep for the British so he can try the place properly once we have opened.



Wade making me feel very fat indeed and Gavin was a bit shocked too (background). Wade's better half is used to him dropping his trolleys everywhere by now...



The view from the mezzanine floor now they have put the deck on. First time I have been up on there.



Heidi was suitably unimpressed & made a bed out of my bag in the office



Hollie seemed equally bored with it all...


----------



## donggle

that dog is tiny, or you have massive feet and a big shaker. haha


----------



## TaintedSoul

You seem to be using the same equipment the Reebok in London has for some of your machine. The "Hammer Strength" seat and badge look identical. Looks like you bought some quality kit mate.

I dont like the new Technogym stuff mainly the seats and new leg curls!! now you going to tell me the rest is Technogym hey?

You living the dream I'm sure everyone who loves gym wishes they could do. Hope it's a great success for you.


----------



## fozyspilgrims

WOW your gym is going to be amazing! :clap:


----------



## fozyspilgrims

If i am ever in Manchester i will pop in.


----------



## The Chauffeur

All the hard work and headaches have paid off :thumbup1:

whens your open day ?


----------



## smithy26

looks great mate every town should have a gym like this


----------



## Nine Pack

TaintedSoul said:


> You seem to be using the same equipment the Reebok in London has for some of your machine. The "Hammer Strength" seat and badge look identical. Looks like you bought some quality kit mate.
> 
> I dont like the new Technogym stuff mainly the seats and new leg curls!! now you going to tell me the rest is Technogym hey?
> 
> You living the dream I'm sure everyone who loves gym wishes they could do. Hope it's a great success for you.


Apart from the standing calf raise,* all* Hammer Strength bud, the entire gym. :thumbup1:


----------



## staffy

Paul was good to see you yesterday... gym is looking good!! its def going to be top notch!! looking forward to the opening now


----------



## TaintedSoul

Nine Pack said:


> Apart from the standing calf raise,* all* Hammer Strength bud, the entire gym. :thumbup1:


Very very nice. Will have to come see your place sometime.


----------



## rightyho

That view from the mezzanine is a SERIOUS one, Paul - a veritable sea of kit. 

You should be very proud of yourself mate, both you and John. And Paula, too.

Do me a favour and post a copy of the Manchester Evening News down to me when you get a chance, bud? Ta. 

See you in a couple or so weeks.


----------



## shakey

Looks like its going to be awesome,shame its so far away	:sad:


----------



## jjb1

that multi peice in the center is nuts ive never seen one of those...

i was just thinking how much cable hogging could go on in there some of the guys from fitness first would be on that all day:lol:


----------



## Blofeld

Dang I wish it was opening down my way! Looks fantastic from the pics so far.


----------



## dwg77

keep going m8 almost there now.

will b poppin in on weekends


----------



## Nine Pack

To say the last few weeks have been hectic is an understatement. I have not had much time to post on the journal, but I'm going to take some more pics now & post them when I get 2 mins to myself....


----------



## winger

Nine Pack said:


> when I get 2 mins to myself....


That's about how long I take. :whistling:


----------



## Nine Pack

winger said:


> That's about how long I take. :whistling:


I can do it twice in that time 

Anyway, there's been a lot of activity this week so here's some progress pics:

The mezzanine deck went on finally



Then we had all the ladies section machines lifted up there. My heart was in my mouth when they were going up on the pallet truck



The walnut floor goes down in the protein bar area



Some of the big dumb bells



The rest of them. we have another two racks to be added to this, just need to build the frames up.


----------



## Nine Pack

Some more:

The trims & skirting board go on the protein bar



Then Scott & Darren skillfully cut a huge hole in the front of it to accomodate the chiller display



The therapy room is tagged on to the office



The Jones machine. Took me ages to build... still got a few bits left over :whistling:


----------



## Guest

:drool: wow, Paul it looks fantastic, god you guys have worked so damn hard on this, it looks completely transformed since last week :rockon:

Linda


----------



## winger

Boy that looks sweet. Great job.


----------



## walks

looks awesome.

Ive decided to dump my gym and join up, im sick of never being able to get in the squat rack becasue of PTs using it to do curls.

Plus its only 20mins from me.


----------



## James21

Its a bit too far out for me to go everyday and replace teh current gym i go to but will defo be coming here once a month as a treat :lol:

or maybe once a fortnight.  :tongue:


----------



## BOBLER

the pics dont do it justice ! especially when you have called in and had a look ! already getting excited about training there  :rockon:


----------



## Galtonator

You have the same make of Dumbells as at the gym i got to. Ours look a bit worse for wear now thought


----------



## jjb1

yer doing it proper there, very impressive mate

whats the diffference in a smith machine and a jones machine then?


----------



## Nine Pack

Thanks guys, it's coming together nicely, albeit slowly.



jjb1 said:


> yer doing it proper there, very impressive mate
> 
> whats the diffference in a smith machine and a jones machine then?


A Jones machine has the entire carriage sat on another set of runners that allow it to move forward & back as well as up & down. It's great for squatting on your own in relative safety & the bar moves in a totally natural plane instead of being a fixed vertical movement. Great for all sorts of movements; bent over rows, lunges, upright rows, benching, shrugs, you name it.

We did a sh1tload of painting today inside & outside the changing rooms and the mezzanine ballustrade & the showers were plumbed in ready for the membrane to go over before the tiling begins:


----------



## walks

What the planed opening date paul?

im going to try and get myself down tommorow to join up if there will be anyone there.


----------



## carly

wow looking awesome paul, will have to pop up for the opening!!!! :thumb:


----------



## dwg77

Comin 2gether well still m8,

If want any help putting anything 2gether im cool to give u a hand, fully Qualified Mechanic so putting things 2gether comes naturally lol.

Message if want any use to ya.

b training weekends there.


----------



## Nine Pack

walks said:


> What the planed opening date paul?
> 
> im going to try and get myself down tommorow to join up if there will be anyone there.


We ought to be open by 16th June, pending completion of the building. Have you been in yet bud? You may have seen John if you did pop in. I've been out & about a lot getting stuff in & dealing with the bank stuff.

A lot of progress made today on the plumbing side & the mezzzanine ballustrade is finished. John R, one of our friends who is doing a lot of the work for us, thought it looked nautical & couldn't resist a titanic moment...





Built the last dumb bell rack up today too. We are ordering a set of kettle bells later this week to add to the weaponry.


----------



## shorty

them dumbbells dont look heavy enough matey :whistling: i need to come down and see you as well, awesome progress so far :thumbup1:


----------



## walks

Didnt get down at the weekend, im planning on poping up of thursday when i have a spare few hours.

Bet you cant wait to see that finishing line


----------



## dwg77

Hi m8,

ows it all comin 2gether opening soon this month


----------



## Guest

First session at the new gym today, its the dogs danglies :thumb:

Raise your glasses to John n Paul :beer: :beer: its awesome

Lin


----------



## Incredible Bulk

new pics?!


----------



## shorty

Lin said:


> First session at the new gym today, its the dogs danglies :thumb:
> 
> Raise your glasses to John n Paul :beer: :beer: its awesome
> 
> Lin


IS IT OPEN... ****IN SWEET! :thumb: Congrats Paul and John!


----------



## Nine Pack

Sorry I haven't been on much recently, it's been crazy busy here. The gym is open, although the changing rooms are'nt finished yet. People wanted to try the kit so we took the decision to open in stages.

I'll pop some pics up soon, honest. In the meantime, get your a*rses in here!!! :whistling:


----------



## _kevinjames_

glad to see your up and running, well just about. ive been following this thread for months with great interest as opening a gym is something i plan on doing in the future.

im in manchester in july and would like to have a training session when im in town. will you be offereing single training sessions or is it strictly members only???

well done in what you have achieved and i hope you start to see the money coming in real soon.


----------



## Magic Torch

Well done mate you must be a proud man! I'm gonna orgainise a road trip with the boys real soon!


----------



## supercell

Paul sent me a sneak preview of the gym in its 'nearly finished' state. Obviously things still to do but BOY the hard graft has paid off.

Paul has been like a dog with a bone the last 18 months and NOTHING has got in his way of fulfilling his dream. I remember when Paul first told me of his idea and he has followed up the talking (and boy did he do a lot of that!!LOL:lol with serious action.

All I can say to both Paul and John is 'You done it guys!!!!!!' and I cant wait to get up there, train, shower in clean showers and sip a cool freshly made protein smoothie whilst sitting on your leather sofas after wiping my new trainers on your cool 'Evolution' entrance mat.....OH YEAH!!!!! :thumb: :rockon:

Gonna try to upload now. Paul sent them through via text and never done this before but here goes!!!

1. The view from the mezzanine...Now that's a gym! (BTW thats only about a third of it!)

2. What will be the coffee/cafe/protein smoothie bar...Loving the leather sofas

3. The all important 'Entrance mat' To good to wipe your feet on (couldn't you have just mounted on a wall paul?)


----------



## Tinytom

Awesome

Im so jealous :thumb:


----------



## Gumball

Looks great. Can't wait to train there!


----------



## rightyho

Congrats Paul.

Looks simply awesome.

See you in a few weeks when I have the "meeting".

Now, hurry up decimating the local FF. Ah, sweet revenge. :thumb: :whistling:


----------



## jjb1

well done bro, as already said what a gym!

i think you have a gold mine there


----------



## Galtonator

looks amazing already


----------



## JohnOvManc

Was there yesterday trying to paint and not fall off the mezanine LOL.

If you lift weights you will not be dissapointed, the place is top notch.

Heard a few satified comments about the ladies section from a woman John was showing round.

Love the big windows and natural light, already a nice atmosphere in there.

I actually got lost finding the place and stopped a guy at the bus stop who jumped in and took me to the door... he had already been in and seen the place so word is spreading fast it's a quality gym and not your usual half hearted private gym... you could say the have raised the bar (get it... the bar LOL shouldn't laught at my own jokes).

Paul and John was showing ppl round regulary so it has success written all over it have put a lot of time and effort into this, can see they are getting tired but I'm sure it's worth it... keep it up gents.


----------



## Nine Pack

John, you are an absolute star, we really appreciated your help the other day. Just finished the short shift of 8-6pm after a week of 19 hour days, I'm completely fcuked but loving it anyway. This has been one hell of a journey. I'll post more tomorrow, but a few more pics:

John not taking his training quite so seriously these days...



My wife trying to encourage Heidi to do some cardio



The coffee shop taking shape.


----------



## leeston

looking good paul.


----------



## Steedee

Wow!!!

what a transformation mate!! The gym looks truely superb. A big hats off to you both mate you have achieved what you set off to do and in real style. Congrats mate!


----------



## BLUE(UK)

I think i feel jealous since it looks such a great gym.Just a great shame it's so far away from me.

I can only wish you luck and if i am ever up in Manchester i will try and come by for a training session.

Good luck.


----------



## ElfinTan

Hi Paul! Are you and John usually in the gym at weekend. Me and Paul would like to pop over and have a look and to wish you guys all the best! :thumb:


----------



## Nine Pack

Yes, we don't get out much now. Opening at weekend is 8-6 sat & 8-4 sunday. We are here 6am till 10pm during the week. Look forward to seeing you both. John says hi.


----------



## Captain Hero

looks awesome Paul!


----------



## winger

Very nice Paul, and the gym looks good too..


----------



## The Chauffeur

Excellent work on the transformation.


----------



## ElfinTan

Nine Pack said:


> Yes, *we don't get out much now*. Opening at weekend is 8-6 sat & 8-4 sunday. We are here 6am till 10pm during the week. Look forward to seeing you both. John says hi.


We know that feeling well lol! Hopefully try to pop over sometime this weekend...we need to go to Hebden and pick up Paul's comics....oops sorry...adult graphic novels:rolleyes:


----------



## LNH

Mate it looks the mutts :thumbup1:

just read through all 51  pages and gotta say, great result and richly deserved

wish you success for the future mate

rob


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> ..oops sorry...adult graphic novels:rolleyes:


What would that be. :whistling:


----------



## Nine Pack

It's been a crazy busy week again & the pl;ace is taking off way beyond our expectations. Still a little more work to do on the changing rooms but it's taking shape. we are hoping to have the ladies section mezzanine floor finished in a day or two. Some pics of the changing rooms & the mezzanine below:









Elfintan, I hope you & Paul liked the place, thanks for coming over to see us. It really means a lot to us when people in the know give the place the thumbs up. We'll definetely try to make it over to yours in August for the seminar, it sounds like a great idea.


----------



## ah24

Looks good to me Paul,

Do you have a target for memberships by the end of the year?


----------



## ElfinTan

Paul and John, your new venture is an absolute credit to both of you. Superb premises and the dogz bllx of a gym. Very impressive and it's obvious that you have put your heart and soul into making a dream come true! Well done to both of you, we wish you the best of luck...but I don't think you will need luck. Looking forward to coming down to train...maybe in winter when we are freezing our asses off:thumb: but I'm sure it will be much sooner.

It would be fantastic of you could make it over for the seminar and would be very much appreciated.

:rockon:


----------



## Nine Pack

ah24 said:


> Looks good to me Paul,
> 
> Do you have a target for memberships by the end of the year?


We did have a very conservative target for the end of the 1st trading year, but it looks like we'll smash those figures before the end of the 3rd month.

I was very cautious to make sure we would keep afloat even if there wasn't a flood of people come to join right away. There are no guarantees in business, but if we get the formula right (and I think we have so far) & stick to the plan then we stand as good a chance as anybody. We haven't had anyone come in the place & not like what they see (except maybe owners of other gyms in the area :whistling: )

ElfinTan, I'll def be there at some point during the day for your seminar.


----------



## ElfinTan

Cheers Sweetie x


----------



## shorty

just been to Paul's gym this morning to kill my back... i must say the time and effort that went into this place is incredible...

all the equipment is very good, no lack of quality ... i didn't want to go home in the end what an awesome place.

will defo be back next weekend.

:thumb:


----------



## Nine Pack

Glad you guys liked it bud. It took two years to plan & get together so we are really pleased to see people in the know give it the nod.

See you again soon. You won't be able to train anywhere else now, we've spoilt you for good


----------



## «Fatman«

i might have to give your gym a visit looks fantastic.


----------



## winger

So nice to see the ultimate gym come to fruition.


----------



## Bobbytrickster

My god it looks amazing, all the hard work finally paying off....superb!


----------



## leeston

paul - any news of dirty tricks from the big commercial gym down the road?


----------



## Nine Pack

leeston said:


> paul - any news of dirty tricks from the big commercial gym down the road?


No bud. All they did was put on a sale a few weeks ago but the place is still a dump. You know what they say though, you can't polish a t*rd.

We have a few tricks of our own you know too.... :whistling:


----------



## Guest

Nine Pack said:


> No bud. All they did was put on a sale a few weeks ago but the place is still a dump. You know what they say though, *you can't polish a t*rd.*
> 
> We have a few tricks of our own you know too.... :whistling:


Fitness first don't polish their turds they give them a shower......several logs are always found in floating in the shower cubicles, blood n bogies wiped on the walls :thumbdown: I'll leave you guessing what the guys used to do in the jacuzzi before they took it away!!! it's rank so glad I no longer contribute money to such a shabby cowboy outfit :beer:

Lin x


----------



## Ollie B

The gym looks fantastic. Well done mate. Im happy for you. Wish it was down my way. If I ever go to manchester I know where to train


----------



## Nine Pack

Our official launch has been set for the first week in August. I know it's a bit short notice but we couldn't be sure of when the build would finish so didn't want to announce it & then have to change.

I'll no doubt get ploughed on one glass of Champagne & make a complete ar*e of myself.....

There may be a few minor celebs there too :whistling:

I'm going to ask Alex McKenna to do some professional pics of the completed work during the week so I'll get them up once I have them.


----------



## oggy1992

i havent been following this at all so i dont know, but where is your gym mate?


----------



## BLUE(UK)

oggy1992 said:



> i havent been following this at all so i dont know, but where is your gym mate?


Why not try reading the posts?


----------



## Nine Pack

oggy1992 said:


> i havent been following this at all so i dont know, but where is your gym mate?


Are you the Oggy that joined us yetaerday? If so you'll probably know by now. If not, we are on Queensway in Castleton, Rochdale. The building is called Blue Pit Mill & is very close to the Manchester road end of Queensway, as opposed to the Rochdale end.

Have a read through the journal though, you'll learn a lot about what we have come through to get to this point.


----------



## ah24

Paul, another quick Q....What membership program are you using on the computers?

Hope everything is still going from strength to strength mate 

On a side note; how is yours and Johns training going with this new place? Do you train here? Back at Kerry's?


----------



## Nine Pack

oggy1992 said:


> make it happen, if its in manchester dats gr8 i live there make it near stretford :beer1: lol , anyway, a good idea would be to spectialise in body building, but also do it as a regular gym, because from your picture u look very well built and you could help alot of people to become lean, and feel better a.k.a me lol


Just noticed this on page 18 Oggy. You have been on the thread before :whistling:


----------



## Nine Pack

ah24 said:


> Paul, another quick Q....What membership program are you using on the computers? We got the Sportsoft package. Not cheap but limitless database.
> 
> Hope everything is still going from strength to strength mate
> 
> On a side note; how is yours and Johns training going with this new place? Do you train here? Back at Kerry's?
> 
> We wouldn't go & spend £hundreds of thousands on kit & then train somewhere else, so yes, we train at our gym. We have just managed to settle back into a regular training pattern & I am growing like a weed now. It's almost impossible to train with John now but I work well on my own too & will train with welly as often as I can too. I still want to keep pushing John & see him get to the Mr 'O' next year though. I plan an assault on the light heavies next year. I am currently sitting at 15 stone with my abs visible again. I lost 2 stone in 2 weeks when we opened but it served me well & the fat stayed off but the muscle came back quick.
> 
> I did legs with Bobler the other day & have'nt seen him since... :innocent:


----------



## leeston

paul you are a star. you never cease to amaze me.

keep it up fella.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

> I did legs with Bobler the other day & have'nt seen him since...


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

Nice one.(there's no better satisfaction than killing someone with a leg workout). :thumb:

Back on topic...!!


----------



## muscleguy

Been for a visit to the gym it really is fantastic. Well done guys it put's lots of other so called gym's to shame. Great place at the right price. I wish you every success. I can see some other owners being jealous.


----------



## oaklad

going to try get over at some point live near bradford so bout 45mins away seems long but sure it will be worth it


----------



## oggy1992

Nine Pack said:


> Are you the Oggy that joined us yetaerday? If so you'll probably know by now. If not, we are on Queensway in Castleton, Rochdale. The building is called Blue Pit Mill & is very close to the Manchester road end of Queensway, as opposed to the Rochdale end.
> 
> Have a read through the journal though, you'll learn a lot about what we have come through to get to this point.


ok cheers mate, and no im not the oggy that joined you, but ill have a look on how far you are and if its close enough to jump on my bike ill join come down, and ill have a read through the journal sometime mate

cheers


----------



## BOBLER

BLUE(UK) said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Nice one.(there's no better satisfaction than killing someone with a leg workout). :thumb:
> 
> Back on topic...!!


now now Paul i missed the day after but been in since

felt drained nearly sick but absolutely loved the workout -legs have just about recovered from Tuesday but bring on the next session !

back, chest , or shoulder session bring it on


----------



## Nine Pack

BOBLER said:


> now now Paul i missed the day after but been in since
> 
> felt drained nearly sick but absolutely loved the workout -legs have just about recovered from Tuesday but bring on the next session !
> 
> back, chest , or shoulder session bring it on


You worked hard bud, I was impressed. My workouts are still a little impromptu time wise but I'll put you through a back session soon....


----------



## Galtonator

do you still train in a HIT style Nine Pack?


----------



## BLUE(UK)

BOBLER said:


> back, chest , or shoulder session bring it on


Another leg session is the way forwards!!


----------



## BOBLER

Nine Pack said:


> You worked hard bud, I was impressed. My workouts are still a little impromptu time wise but I'll put you through a back session soon....


i look forward to it :rockon:


----------



## Nine Pack

Galtonator said:


> do you still train in a HIT style Nine Pack?


Yes bud. It's hard fro me & John to train at the same time these days so I have reverted back to my one on, one off routine. I am growing well despite the almost 100% proof cortisol running through my veins :tongue:


----------



## muscleguy

Hi Paul tried to reply to your PM but havent done enough posts. Anyway sorry if I caused any offence. But I wouldnt want anyone to get in there before me :devil2:


----------



## Galtonator

Nine Pack said:


> Yes bud. It's hard fro me & John to train at the same time these days so I have reverted back to my one on, one off routine. I am growing well despite the almost 100% proof cortisol running through my veins :tongue:


Id love to train with you guys or Dorian im sure my idea of intensity would change some what!

Maybe one day you could post up some sample workouts just as an interesting tale for all us people:thumb:


----------



## oaklad

had a spur of the moment decision to go see the gym as was bored sat at home didnt train but ill definetely b doin so in future even though i have a 1hr 30min round trip to get there.

paul and john are extremely friendly so anyone who gets chance you should go


----------



## Nine Pack

oaklad said:


> had a spur of the moment decision to go see the gym as was bored sat at home didnt train but ill definetely b doin so in future even though i have a 1hr 30min round trip to get there.
> 
> paul and john are extremely friendly so anyone who gets chance you should go


Nice to see you buddy, thanks for taking the time to mosey over the hills to see the place. Glad you liked it & I know you'll love the equipment when you try it out. :thumbup1:


----------



## donggle

just looked at the route planner, your 41 miles from me. i'll make the trip one day, i'll need a new car first though.


----------



## walks

is it all finished now?

How much is it for a single session? Going to pop up for a few workouts this week. Cant join full time untill november due to work, it would just be way to far to travel daily


----------



## Guest

walks said:


> is it all finished now?
> 
> Cant join full time untill november due to work, it would just be way to far to travel daily


Wait till you see the gym mate, you will travel believe me :thumbup1: no place is too far if it's quality, which this place most deffinately is :thumb:

Lin x


----------



## «Fatman«

I'll be there on Friday morning.


----------



## winger

Galtonator said:


> Maybe one day you could post up some sample workouts just as an interesting tale for all us people:thumb:


This is directly taken from my journal over 1.5 years ago. I cycle many routines and always come back to this. Thanks Paul ever so much you big stud.

Note, I will train in that gym soon and it is only 15 hours on a plane and when I get there I will gladly pay the work out fee. Hell, I would be honored!

Took one week off and started this routine on 12-18-06

All lifts performed without belt, straps or wraps.

Day 1) delts & tri's

Day 2) rest

Day 3) quads & calves

Day 4) rest

Day 5) chest & bi's

Day 6) rest

Day 7) back & Hams

Day 8) rest

Day 9) Delts again, & so on. remember though, rest an extra day

wherever needed if joints still feeling fatigued. An extra days rest is

always preferable to cramming a workout in just because you feel you

have to. Come back the next day more refreshed & more eager to attack

the weights.

Copy and past from the man, nine pack.


----------



## walks

Lin said:


> Wait till you see the gym mate, you will travel believe me :thumbup1: no place is too far if it's quality, which this place most deffinately is :thumb:
> 
> Lin x


Ive no problem traveling from home its only 20 miles but im woking 2hr away from next week.

Dont really fancy a 10 hr shift then a 2 hour drive to the gym. (TBH i dont fancy a trip to any gym after that shift:whistling

Good thing is by the end of september i wont be working at all so ill be in there every other day


----------



## Nine Pack

Walks,

I'd be quick bud, we expect the membership to reach capacity inside of 3-6 months max. At that point we may be into a waiting list situation. Our memberships are growing at *eight *times the rate I had projected. This is most likely due to the fact that my projections were extremely conservative. I had to know the business was viable even if it didn't take off like a rocket, but it seems I was waaaay off knowing quite how popular this place would be. A one off session is £5.00.

Anyway, ten hour shift?! I dream of doing ten hour days, eighteen hours seems to be the norm nowadays. :whistling:

Thanks for the kind words Lin. We'll talk about the 'aerobathong' thing later..... That'll keep people guessing I reckon.


----------



## oaklad

will you be doing personal training at the gym too??


----------



## Nine Pack

oaklad said:


> will you be doing personal training at the gym too??


Got your PM bud. Me & John won't be doing traditional PT per se, as we have a team of PT's paying us rent to use the facility so it would not make sense taking business away from them. We may however introduce a Bbing specific 'one week' masterclass type of thing so we can take someone through a full weeks training with us. This will allow people to see the level of intensity we work at & also the execution of each movement in real time. So where a PT would stand by as you train, *we* will be working out too. Alongside this, there would be nutritional advice included to make sure you get the most out of the time spent with us. I fully expect 99% of people enquiring to want to do this with John rather than me, but that's only to be expected as he is an IFBB pro after all. I'm just a baby BBer :tongue:

The pricing structure on this facility has not been worked out yet, but it will be pro rata quite a bit more than traditional PT. We can have a chat about it when you pop in later in the week though.


----------



## ah24

Paul, how much rent will PT's be paying once the place is fully set-up?

What will you be looking for in the Personal Trainers?


----------



## Guest

Nine Pack said:


> Walks,
> 
> Thanks for the kind words Lin. We'll talk about the 'aerobathong' thing later..... That'll keep people guessing I reckon.


:laugh::laugh: ok Paul, package on its way :thumb:



Nine Pack said:


> I fully expect 99% of people enquiring to want to do this with John rather than me, but that's only to be expected as he is an IFBB pro after all. I'm just a baby BBer :tongue:


But your bloody good at what you do, you make me shift big boys weights when I want to die :cool2:

Linda x


----------



## Nine Pack

Lin said:


> But your bloody good at what you do, you make me shift big boys weights when I want to die :cool2:
> 
> Linda x


Indeed I am. I am what people refer to as a 'ball buster' PT. Ain't nobody slacking off when I'm on duty :tongue:

Me & John have very different styles when it comes to PT but that's what makes for the best team.

AH24, the PT's will pay a ridiculously low rent. I want them to do well, and in turn they will stay, our members will develop a long term relationship with thier PT & will more likely get the results they want |& in turn, they are more likely to stay at the gym. It's called a win-win. I was bled dry at LA fitness, paying close to £1000 a month rent. It was crazy. PM me if you want to know the actual figures.


----------



## Galtonator

winger said:


> This is directly taken from my journal over 1.5 years ago. I cycle many routines and always come back to this. Thanks Paul ever so much you big stud.
> 
> Note, I will train in that gym soon and it is only 15 hours on a plane and when I get there I will gladly pay the work out fee. Hell, I would be honored!
> 
> Took one week off and started this routine on 12-18-06
> 
> All lifts performed without belt, straps or wraps.
> 
> Day 1) delts & tri's
> 
> Day 2) rest
> 
> Day 3) quads & calves
> 
> Day 4) rest
> 
> Day 5) chest & bi's
> 
> Day 6) rest
> 
> Day 7) back & Hams
> 
> Day 8) rest
> 
> Day 9) Delts again, & so on. remember though, rest an extra day
> 
> wherever needed if joints still feeling fatigued. An extra days rest is
> 
> always preferable to cramming a workout in just because you feel you
> 
> have to. Come back the next day more refreshed & more eager to attack
> 
> the weights.
> 
> Copy and past from the man, nine pack.


Cheers Winger much appreciated dude


----------



## Guest

Just come back from my sports massage at Nine Packs, if anyone trains at this gym you really need to book in with Kev to be pummelled, my god I feel as if he tenderised me with a steak mallety type thingy :thumb:

Legs, back and glutes he mashed then stretched the old bicep for safe measures..............would much rather go through child birth but needs must. Be warned take a piece of wood to bite on :cool2: Roll on 2 weeks for another 

Linda x


----------



## jjb1

i watched johns video for the 1st time the other day, HIT all the way in that

seems a very genuine guy too like yer self paul


----------



## fitshowgreg

when im in Manc on business next il be coming to see ya do you do day passes?


----------



## Five-O

Nine Pack said:


> Walks,
> 
> I'd be quick bud, we expect the membership to reach capacity inside of 3-6 months max. At that point we may be into a waiting list situation. Our memberships are growing at *eight *times the rate I had projected. This is most likely due to the fact that my projections were extremely conservative. I had to know the business was viable even if it didn't take off like a rocket, but it seems I was waaaay off knowing quite how popular this place would be. A one off session is £5.00.
> 
> Anyway, ten hour shift?! I dream of doing ten hour days, eighteen hours seems to be the norm nowadays. :whistling:
> 
> Thanks for the kind words Lin. We'll talk about the 'aerobathong' thing later..... That'll keep people guessing I reckon.


Just looking through this mate, im really pleased to see its going to be a success, it must be a big relief to both yourselves too, especially as you have put so much work into it :thumbup1:

Im over in Barnsley, if I can get a mate to pop over, might have a nosey


----------



## Nine Pack

fitshowgreg said:


> when im in Manc on business next il be coming to see ya do you do day passes?


Yes, you can pay for a day's membership at £5.00. Bargain :thumb:


----------



## The Animal

Golds charge a tenner for a one off session.

£5.00 is a bargain.

Good luck Paul. You two fellas deserve all the success that you get.

If im ever up that way, it will defo. be the first stop.


----------



## Nine Pack

We had the official launch last night and from what memory I have of the evening, it seemed to go off with a bang. this whole weekend (thursday onwards) has been amazing. We had Paul Scarb & his lovely wife in the gym for a photo shoot with Alex from the Beef. On Friday morning, James L, his beautiful wife Nic & thier barmy dog Oakley arrived at the gym. They were staying with us over the weekend for the launch so it was great to have time to chat & catch up with them.

The evening of the launch (last night, sat 2nd) we wound down the normal gym operation at about 4pm then the music changed to cool dinner Jazz & we cracked open the booze & the food. John & his mum put together an amazing spread of food (not that I managed to get near it, not even the cheesecake :cursing:

We had a ribbon cutting ceremony for the press with the local MP who helped us fight the council on the planning. we put the ribbon accross a treadmill & he cut it then got on the machine (government health agenda etc etc) so the press lapped it up. Then me & John said a few words (mine a bit slurred as I was already half cut by then) & then we cracked open the £500 worth of champagne.

I got *absolutely fcuking ploughed* and probably made a complete **** of myself but what the hell, it's not every day me & John open a gym.

The turn out was huge & I would have loved to have had time to chat to everyone but it was impossible but me & John were amazed at the number of people that showed up. A few board members were there too (by eck Lin, you scrub up well  ), Leeston & his family arrived just before I got too smished & started talking bollox. I'm flattered that people would travel so far to see a small independent gym opening but we clearly have a lot of support & it made the evening so much better as we were amongst dear friends & family.

The following day (today) I had a workout with two of my Bbing heroes, my dear friend James L & none other than Paul George. I was not in the best fettle after the night before but hung in there to the end & still managed to move some respectable weight. I have been a big fan of Paul's for years as he has one of the most complete physiques you are ever likely to see. He is famous for his crazy conditioning & I have had the pleasure of competing against him several times (each time I recieved a severe ass kicking btw) so it was real a buzz for me that he wanted to train at our place with me & James. Paul's better half, Tan took some footage of the session so it may be on you tube already. I really wanted to train with James & Neal Hill on the saturday but I was caught up in the party preparations. Still, you can't have everything & it was an honour to have Neal & his lovely missus Angie there with us on the big day.

It's been a totally surreal weekend all through & it's still has not sunk in properly.

I want to take this opportunity to make a sincere & heartfelt thankyou to my business partner & very dear friend John Hodgson. *We did it buddy!!*

I'll pop some pics up tomorrow but for now, I'm going to curl up in a corner & try to stop throwing up from all the :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## leeston

you have both created a class set up there Paul. I would love to join but being 100 miles away makes it a little difficult.

great night as well mate. I now see you in a different light!!!


----------



## Guest

You both did yourself proud Paul :thumb: chuffed as mintballs for the pair of you, it was a great turn out, long may you both prosper, you deserve:thumbup1:

p.s I only scrub up well for great occasions, back to shorts n trainers now :cool2:

Linda x


----------



## leeston

hi Guys,

Here are some pics from Paul and John's opening day. Please exuse the family orientation of the pics as they were not initially intended for the board.


----------



## leeston

Leeston jnr going through his paces!


----------



## leeston

some more


----------



## 3752

congratulations Paul shame me and Jenny could not stay for the weekend, i am sure we missed a decent party  the gym is amazing mate you and John should be well chuffed


----------



## leeston

Leeston jnr and Mrs Supercell


----------



## leeston

last ones


----------



## Tinytom

Well done Paul

I would have loved to be there but I had to be in York on family duties.

However I will definately be up there fore a photo shoot in the next few weeks.

COngrats mate you both deserve it. :thumb:


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

Great news, after following your thread from day 1 paul, glad it all worked out for you,just wish i lived closer and could make it my local. 

i ll get in for a session if i m ever in the area, good luck to you and john and its great to see your dream become a reality.

well chuffed


----------



## supercell

Paul and John,

Just wanted to say a massive thanks for making me feel so welcome, the place has an incredible vibe going on and I was made up that I was a part of it over the weekend.

What you have achieved is mind boggling and I know it will be a major success story.

As you will probably guess I sit here completely over trained having trained 3 days on the trot but wouldn't have had it any other way.

I also wanted to say a big hi to all the members too that also made myself and Nic welcome; nothing like a bit of true northern hospitality.

The workout today was awesome mate and you are one strong dude but hey I'm better looking so it works out in the end!!!)

What about Paul George. 9 weeks out and looking like that. Unbe'fcuking'lievable mate, the guy is a true living legend!

Anyway I'll be back at the end of August so I'll see you then bud

J

ps Ploughed is not the word mate, you were truly fcuked but loved the entertainment value....True class mate!


----------



## ElfinTan

Hey Sweeties!(<from me but not Paul lol)

1st off would just like to wish you and John ALL the luck in the world for your new adventure! Success couldn't come to 2 nicer chaps, the amount of hard work you have put in really is inspiring and no doubt you will one day rule the world:tongue:

It was a real pleasure to attend your opening yesterday and lovely to see so many people turn out to wish you all the best. Thanks again for your time today. Even though we only briefly talked about things really both paul and myself felt really positive about your imput (one of us felt slighty quiffy too:lol and Paul is looking forward your assitance in his contest prep...and I'm looking forward to someone else pecking his head with me! I'll get the vids edit asap...the are to take priority...and will post them.

Thanks again and best wishes.

Tan & Paul

PS Thanks to James for allowing me to train with him and it was nice to get to know him a bit better and am really looking forward to meeting up again at the seminar on 30th for a good old leg session. I'll try to make you sick this time mate lol.

Paul


----------



## John Hodgson

Yes Paul *WE DID IT *and I couldn't wish for a more genuine decent guy to be partners with. That first chat we had back in the Hilton hotel in New York in May 2006 wasn't a pipe dream and I knew then it had to happen. Your a star and have been a hero throughout the whole process and I cannot thank you enough for all the hard work you have put in. A massive thanks to Paula (Pauls wife) who looks after the finances who takes a major weight off us, thank you.

It has been a journey but like Bodybuilding only the strong stand the test and it has been this reslove that made us. Believe to Achieve is the key to success, same as the title of that awsome handsome BB's DVD.

The weekend was great and I was very proud to see the people far and local as well as our family come to support us. It's like a real family atmosphere and even though I say it myself *"Its THE place to train"* and why? Simply the Equipment is the best, great layout and the staff especially the owners are simply awesome people LOL. Seriously the place has a unique feel and buzz its hard to describe.

James L noted a massive change in myself (on a personal level) and he was spot on I feel totally reinvented and the real me is shinning through, daft as a brush but much happier than I have been for quite some time. It's a new beginning, plenty of hard work ahead but whats life without goals, I have never been one to just exist but strive to achieve bigger and better things. With Paul thats exactly what WE intend to do.

Thank you to everyone who has joined us and supported us it means so much.


----------



## Captain Hero

Congratulations Paul and John, ill be venturing up your way soon enough to check it out


----------



## JDCW

What a great thread, very inspirational. I loved the attention to detail and perseverance you had to make this happen. I'll be visiting if I'm ever in Manchester!


----------



## Nine Pack

I have a lump in my throat now, and it's not just the hangover. 

After seeing the pics, I'm coming off the melanotan immediatelty! Leeston, I said no pics that make me look fat 

I am actually quite lean now so we will post some training videos of me & John up soon so you can see the changes.


----------



## leeston

Nine Pack said:


> I have a lump in my throat now, and it's not just the hangover.
> 
> After seeing the pics, I'm coming off the melanotan immediatelty! Leeston, I said no pics that make me look fat
> 
> I am actually quite lean now so we will post some training videos of me & John up soon so you can see the changes.


Paul, you are paranoid. mate, How can you say you are fat when you have visable abs and when you poke me and lose your finger in my gut!

Just stop moaning and train! :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752

Paul your condition and size is very good mate especially seeing as training and diet will not of been a priority of late.....

John it was great to chat last week mate and i would also agree with James you seem a new person in yourself......time now to get the hunger back....

I have taken yours and Pauls advice on the coaching side of things so thanks also for that....


----------



## shorty

Sorry i couldn't make it Paul & John ... but you've created an awesome gym that im glad to be a member of...

congratulations :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Nine Pack said:


> After seeing the pics, I'm coming off the melanotan immediatelty! Leeston, I said no pics that make me look fat quote]
> 
> FAT!!! nothing could make you look fat in pics only a humongous fat suit :tongue:


----------



## Nine Pack

Lin said:


> You know I am dysmorphic. There's a big fat skinny small guy staring back at me in my mirror at home, and at the gym, or any reflective surface for that matter.
> 
> I need help... Sooo much help.


----------



## Five-O

Congratulations guys, I hope you succeed in what you've planned, from reading further back about members possibly having to wait to join, its plain to see this is going to be a superb place to train and give you both the success you deserve for putting so much effort into it.

Well done!


----------



## stow

John Hodgson said:


> Yes Paul *WE DID IT *and I couldn't wish for a more genuine decent guy to be partners with. That first chat we had back in the Hilton hotel in New York in May 2006 wasn't a pipe dream and I knew then it had to happen. Your a star and have been a hero throughout the whole process and I cannot thank you enough for all the hard work you have put in. A massive thanks to Paula (Pauls wife) who looks after the finances who takes a major weight off us, thank you.
> 
> It has been a journey but like Bodybuilding only the strong stand the test and it has been this reslove that made us. Believe to Achieve is the key to success, same as the title of that awsome handsome BB's DVD.
> 
> The weekend was great and I was very proud to see the people far and local as well as our family come to support us. It's like a real family atmosphere and even though I say it myself *"Its THE place to train"* and why? Simply the Equipment is the best, great layout and the staff especially the owners are simply awesome people LOL. Seriously the place has a unique feel and buzz its hard to describe.
> 
> James L noted a massive change in myself (on a personal level) and he was spot on I feel totally reinvented and the real me is shinning through, daft as a brush but much happier than I have been for quite some time. It's a new beginning, plenty of hard work ahead but whats life without goals, I have never been one to just exist but strive to achieve bigger and better things. With Paul thats exactly what WE intend to do.
> 
> Thank you to everyone who has joined us and supported us it means so much.


Congratulations John (And Paul).

You really deserve it, nice one buddy.

Steve

(Haven't got your new email so couldn't send you a note, only got the cnp one, pm me it when you get chance).


----------



## supercell

ElfinTan said:


> PS Thanks to James for allowing me to train with him and it was nice to get to know him a bit better and am really looking forward to meeting up again at the seminar on 30th for a good old leg session. I'll try to make you sick this time mate lol.
> 
> Paul


Hey Paul,

Thankyou my friend. Both Paul B and myself see you as a bit of a hero in our eyes so the pleasure was really all ours.

I know working with Paul will be great for you and get you exactly where you want to be. As we both said on saturday ALL of us need guidance from time to time in our quest to become better.

Cant wait to train again and yes I'm up for being sick....I think!! :confused1: 

It was lovely meeting you too again Tan. (I know we met briefly at the NABBA finals in 2007). Yourself and Paul make a fantastic couple and to see you SO involved with what he does and vice versa, is awesome.

As I always say behind every great man there stands an even greater women!!!

See you both in 4 weeks.

J


----------



## shorty

good to meet you as well James on Saturday morning you a true gent and quite a big lad :whistling: .

here's another pic to add in!


----------



## ElfinTan

James - someone has to keep him out of trouble but we don't make a bad team!

Here you go guys -






x


----------



## Nine Pack

I have serious insomnia tonight so thought I'd take a look at this after Paul let me know you had put it on. Wow, thanks Tan! I'm looking forward to the next session already.

To me it was a fantastic opportunity to train with Paul. He's someone who has inspired me so much over the years & if I can, I will help him in any way possible, even if it's just a bit of a push here & there. In many ways he's like John & James. They all have world class physiques but I truly believe they have not yet shown the judges everything they are capable of. I may never win a british title myself, but having some input with these guys means far more to me in the long run.

Having said that, don't dismiss me next time I step on the stage, I still have a few aces up my sleeves.... :whistling:

Tan, keep him eating. I think we could easily pack another solid 10lbs on his frame with some application in the offseason.


----------



## stow

ElfinTan said:


> James - someone has to keep him out of trouble but we don't make a bad team!
> 
> Here you go guys -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x


Great little vid.

STOW


----------



## leeston

ElfinTan said:


> James - someone has to keep him out of trouble but we don't make a bad team!
> 
> Here you go guys -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x


Ahh Tan, that is class. Great to see the guys at work. I was starting to think Paul B was all talk (lol) hahah - only joking paul!!


----------



## 3752

Nine Pack said:


> Having said that, don't dismiss me next time I step on the stage, I still have a few aces up my sleeves.... :whistling: .


i will second that after seeing your so called off season condition 



Nine Pack said:


> Tan, keep him eating. I think we could easily pack another solid 10lbs on his frame with some application in the offseason.


i will second that for both Paul and John both have great frames and could hold another 10lbs onstage without losing their condition and symmetry....


----------



## 3752

Tan that video is great love how you have edited it together, going to have to get into this video training sessions sometime soon as everyones doing it


----------



## hertderg

ElfinTan said:


> James - someone has to keep him out of trouble but we don't make a bad team!
> 
> Here you go guys -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x


Cracking little video that .

Paul - Never seen side lats raises done like that before, I'm I right in thinking that it makes them so much stricter to do that way or is there another benefit to doing them that way ?


----------



## Kezz

Great video


----------



## Nine Pack

hertderg said:


> Cracking little video that .
> 
> Paul - Never seen side lats raises done like that before, I'm I right in thinking that it makes them so much stricter to do that way or is there another benefit to doing them that way ?


That's my little twist on the side lat raise. So much stricter than standing.

Decided to get my eyes lasered after seeing myself in the vid. Don't like the bespectacled look on me anymore.

Paul S,

My offseason condition fluctuates a bit. Right now I seem to be tightening up a bit but not by design. I think stress has a lot to do with it & the 2 bottles of champagne on saturday might have blurred me a smidge since then :tongue:


----------



## Tinytom

Bollox I wish Id seen that yesterday I did shoulders last night.

I love little tweaks to exercises like that.


----------



## hertderg

Nine Pack said:


> That's my little twist on the side lat raise. So much stricter than standing.
> 
> Decided to get my eyes lasered after seeing myself in the vid. Don't like the bespectacled look on me anymore.


Cheers Paul - I'll give it a try this week, nice tip, love to see a few more of your twists if you ever have the time to video them :thumbup1:

Let me know your experience with the laser treatment once you get it done, it's something I've been going to do for ages now but I keep putting it off.


----------



## Galtonator

i sure all of us could learn a lot from Mr Booth years of experiance


----------



## ElfinTan

Paul B - I'm keeping him eating as much as I can....if we're not careful we'll end up with Mr Flubber on stage lol! And the speccies make you look clever:cool:

Mr Scarb - Windows Movie Maker. :thumbup1: Dead easy - even John thinks he'll be able to use it:whistling:


----------



## Captain Hero

hertderg said:


> Cracking little video that .
> 
> Paul - Never seen side lats raises done like that before, I'm I right in thinking that it makes them so much stricter to do that way or is there another benefit to doing them that way ?







Nice vid!


----------



## Nine Pack

I think his metabolism can take it but obviously keep an eye on the condition. Paul hit the nail on the head when he said a combination of size and condition is the key. If we can get him to come in having lost no tissue at all, or even get him growing into the show as James & I do then he will be totally unstoppable.

Wait till the offseason... :cool2:


----------



## 3752

Here are some shots of the Photo shoot at Paul and Johns gym me and the wife did last week....


----------



## 3752

a cpl more


----------



## ElfinTan

Jenny looks awesome:thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:

Oh yeah...not bad yaself either:lol:


----------



## leeston

looking great guys. never seen PS in this light. mrs Pscarb looking good also.

Evolution is strongly becoming the gold's gym of the uk.

Does this mean Rochdale is the new Venice Beach?


----------



## Guest

Wow pscarb you n the misses look the dogs :thumb: deff puts a softer adge to you she does :tongue:

Lin x


----------



## Nine Pack

leeston said:


> looking great guys. never seen PS in this light. mrs Pscarb looking good also.
> 
> Love the pic with them both holding the dumb bells, Paul on his heavy set & Jenny warming up. :laugh:
> 
> Evolution is strongly becoming the gold's gym of the uk. :thumb: That's the plan..
> 
> Does this mean Rochdale is the new Venice Beach? Erm, I can't se the canal towpath replacing the beach front at Venice somehow.


----------



## clarkey

Great pics Paul you still look blo0dy shredded especially legs  its great your wife is thinking about competing looking at her pics she could do great next year!

Well done Paul, enjoy your break now you def deserve it!!


----------



## clarkey

Looking in VERY good shape as well Ninepack!! will there be a surprise appearance from you on stage this year???


----------



## Nine Pack

clarkey said:


> Looking in VERY good shape as well Ninepack!! will there be a surprise appearance from you on stage this year???


Shhhhh :whistling:


----------



## clarkey

Nine Pack said:


> Shhhhh :whistling:


 :tongue:


----------



## Nine Pack

well maybe handing out trophies , that's about all I think. Bit too lardy for it at the mo.


----------



## supercell

Excellent pics Paul S.

Jenny looks superb mate, reckon she'd look at home on stage as has a great structure....Bit of a dark horse really!!!

Good work guys, looks like you had some fun!!

J


----------



## 3752

we certainly did James she is over the moon with the pics, i reckon if she put another 5-7lbs of lean muscle on then she would not be out of place on the Britain stage but then i am biased....


----------



## supercell

shorty said:


> good to meet you as well James on Saturday morning you a true gent and quite a big lad :whistling: .
> 
> here's another pic to add in!
> 
> View attachment 15914


Good to meet you my friend.

J


----------



## supercell

Pscarb said:


> we certainly did James she is over the moon with the pics, i reckon if she put another 5-7lbs of lean muscle on then she would not be out of place on the Britain stage but then i am biased....


Honestly mate, she really has got potential written all over her plus she's a real stunner too.

You may be taking next year off to look after the kids whilst Jen pounds the treadmill and gets stroppy on the diet....Perfect mate.

Do you know the sad thing is that no doubt she dieted hard, looked after the kids, did cardio, the housework and probably didn't whinge once?! :lol: :whistling:

Multi tasking eh mate, we must learn to do that sh1t!

J


----------



## 3752

supercell said:


> she really has got potential written all over her plus she's a real stunner too.


she was so nervouse as she thought she would not look good enough, she was worried people would think that being my wife was the reason she got in the mag not because she looked good....mind we all question how good we look before a show apperantly i do the same 



supercell said:


> Do you know the sad thing is that no doubt she dieted hard, looked after the kids, did cardio, the housework and probably didn't whinge once?! :lol: :whistling:


 you would like to think she did not whinge wouldn't you  she was good but i think she understands dieting a little bit better now :thumb:


----------



## The Chauffeur

Great pics, love the video to.


----------



## supercell

Pscarb said:


> she was so nervouse as she thought she would not look good enough, she was worried people would think that being my wife was the reason she got in the mag not because she looked good....mind we all question how good we look before a show apperantly i do the same
> 
> you would like to think she did not whinge wouldn't you  she was good but i think she understands dieting a little bit better now :thumb:


An understanding women....We all need those mate:thumb:

Doesn't look good enough.........Rubbish. Tell her that she looks fantastic and her feelings are that of a perfectionist and someone that strives to be their best.....She has the qualities in mind as well as body to do very well.

I can see somebody making you feel very proud next year!!!! (not of course that she doesn't already! :whistling: :thumb: )

J


----------



## winger

Tan, most excellent video to say the least.

PScarb, your wife is very pretty and fit as well, nice catch.. :thumbup1:

Paul, that gym looks very nice and I see expansion in the future. :wink:


----------



## Nine Pack

Expansion is definetely on the cards Winger. :thumbup1:

Well, after such a long time, I think now it's time to draw a close to the journal.

I hope it has provided an insight into what goes into setting up a club from scratch. We have learnt so much from this process & the amount of help, advice & support we have recieved from people has been truly humbling. Your input on the board has been great. I knew it would throw up a few good ideas, but the support has helped us a lot too, even just moral support when we were dealing with the many problems we encountered. The online community on here is what sets it apart from other boards so expect to see me on here for a long time to come.

I'll finish with a pic of our happy team (me, John, Christian & Chrissy). Christian & Chrissy are the best staff we could have hoped for. Dedicated, professional, knowledgeable & we trust them implicitly. Without people like this around you, the job is a whole lot harder. Christian is proving to be a big hit with the members as he is a real live wire & you can't see it in that pic but he's absolutely shredded all year round so provides a lot of inspiration to the guys in the gym, as well as doing some PT.

Chrissy was a friend of mine before & I always wanted her to work for us. She has had a bad time in her last 2 jobs where she was not given free reign to show what she is truly capable of. She does some of the studio classes as well as working full time for us. Truth be known she could run this place with her hands tied behind her back.

I fully expect these two to be running our clubs 2 & 3 before long.


----------



## Kezz

I'm glad it all came together for you mate and hope it goes from strength to strength


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

shame to see this thread end, but its been a great one to follow over the months.


----------



## amjad.khan

Hi Paul

This is my first post in your journal but i been following it since the start, all i can say 'damn what a journey?' Keith (rightyho) has told me how much hard work you put into this gym day in day out, you and John definately deserved every bit of success that come your way, will definately take a visit to your gym one day and i might drag Keith with me aswell if i can drag him outta of that gym of his :lol:

All the best for the future,

Amjad


----------



## Nine Pack

Rightyho will be here soon enough.  Thanks for the kind words Amjad.


----------



## rightyho

Great thread from start to finish, Paul and John.

It's been a good read and ends with some serious success for you - major recognition, growing membership numbers and, hopefully, fulfilment for the pair of you.

If you get time, can I mither (see, learned a new word :whistling: ) you to make an appointment with SC for me. Ta bud.


----------



## hertderg

Sad to see this journal come to an end but what an amazing Journey and a fantastic insight into what it takes to make your dreams a reality and turn them into a huge success for all involved, well done lads, your chests must be pumped with pride!!

If I'm ever in the area I'll make sure I have a session or two.

All the very best for the future .


----------



## Ripp3d

Thanks for taking the time to do the thread NinePack, very informative and enlightening on what it takes to start and run you're own gym.

All the best with it.


----------



## Tasty

If I came up to train sometime (getting my car soon) would I be out of place? I'm not exactly a big guy!


----------



## Guest

Tasty said:


> If I came up to train sometime (getting my car soon) would I be out of place? I'm not exactly a big guy!


No you wouldn't, it isn't just body builders who go in sweetie 

Lin


----------



## Nine Pack

Lin said:


> No you wouldn't, it isn't just body builders who go in sweetie
> 
> Lin


Thanks Lin. This is a place where everyone from 1st time gym user to elite athletes can get a good workout. It's a friendly atmosphere & we are here to help, so get yourself down here Tasty.


----------



## Tinytom

Im there on Wednesday.

About time the heavy weights got used for once


----------



## Tasty

Nine Pack said:


> Thanks Lin. This is a place where everyone from 1st time gym user to elite athletes can get a good workout. It's a friendly atmosphere & we are here to help, so get yourself down here Tasty.


Cool, it's just I've been to a few gyms where I felt really out of place - Academy in Southend being one of the worst!


----------



## 3752

Tinytom said:


> Im there on Wednesday.
> 
> About time the heavy weights got used for once


why who are you training with?



Tasty said:


> Cool, it's just I've been to a few gyms where I felt really out of place - Academy in Southend being one of the worst!


gyms like that annoy me as all those meat heads where skinny at some point....


----------



## leeston

Tasty said:


> Cool, it's just I've been to a few gyms where I felt really out of place - Academy in Southend being one of the worst!


yeah mate I understand. My gym seemed moody the first time I went but after a bit I got to know the morning trainers and they are sound, just miserable when dieting!

Paul will look after you.


----------



## colt24

HAHA I was going to join up at the Academy in Southend, Just filled with crazy folk


----------



## TH0R

Not a regular poster but have followed your story from the start, just needed to congradulate you on all you have acheived and wish you the best of luck for the future, well done and you should be very proud. Cheers

Tel


----------



## Nine Pack

tel3563 said:


> Not a regular poster but have followed your story from the start, just needed to congradulate you on all you have acheived and wish you the best of luck for the future, well done and you should be very proud. Cheers
> 
> Tel


Thanks Tel, that's very nice of you to post. John & me are ecstatic about how well it's gone & still can't believe it. All the hard work *was* worth it and now I am already planning club number two....

Did I hear the word *franchise*? :whistling:


----------



## Dawn

Great to finally meet you Paul


----------



## Nine Pack

You too Dawn. Can't believe I did'nt make the connection about who you were. Typical dozy bloke. I'll see you on saturday if you are there for the seminar.


----------



## winger

Nine Pack said:


> You too Dawn. Can't believe I did'nt make the connection about who you were. Typical dozy bloke. I'll see you on saturday if you are there for the seminar.


Now that is customer service at it's finest. :thumbup1:


----------



## johnny_smith197

I've just finished reading this thread in its entirety - took me the best part of the day.

All I can say is wow! Congratulations on making your dream come true. Its really inspirational.

The way I read it in one go left me with these impressions:

1. Finding the right place seemed blummin' hard - My old man does self-builds (houses), and he always has a headache finding decent buildable land. I can only imagine finding Evolution was even harder.

2. Dealing with the council/estate agents/middlemen - This seemed the most difficult part. Losing Pear Mill, then sifting through all the red tape, going to the council meetings and all that jazz. It must have been a right royal pain in the backside!

3. Getting the building built-up and furbished. Seemed like a fair graft but things seemed to speed up at this point.

4. Adding the machines and everything from then on - really seemed like things took off!

Shame you couldn't have had this finished 4 years ago when I started uni in Manchester. I'm miles away now. :-(

Anyways, I wouldn't mind asking you a few questions regarding the overall costs etc. I read this thread because I have dreams of building my own gym in the future. I'm just finishing off my education at the moment, and probably won't be able to build-up the starting capital for a good 5 years or so, but this information may come in incredibly handy in the future.

Anyways, good luck lads! Seems like you deserve it.


----------



## leeston

Nine Pack said:


> You too Dawn. Can't believe I did'nt make the connection about who you were. Typical dozy bloke. I'll see you on saturday if you are there for the seminar.


Seminar????

Whats thisa about a seminar. As Rhityo once said to me - I would gladly work at Paul's gym as a cleaner just so I could follow him round and pick up his crumbs of knowledge!


----------



## Dawn

Nine Pack said:


> You too Dawn. Can't believe I did'nt make the connection about who you were. Typical dozy bloke. I'll see you on saturday if you are there for the seminar.


LOL:lol: you know now:thumbup1:

I'll be there catching up with everyone


----------



## liberator

Ideas:

another sign "If you can't put them down without dropping them, then don't pick them up" - have seen lots of damaged dumbells...

seperate women only gym, and communal gym..

put a small fenced off area with soft matts, toys in the womens section for women with children...

go to your local lapdancing club - (if u need a list just ask  ) and offer free membership for the girls who work there. - or some other kind of promotional idea to get hotties in there.......

sell protein drinks on tap for post-workout shakes...... get dorian yates products and get him to chuck in some free blenders, and plastic beakers, for selling his product.

check out the bankrupt stock post for getting cheap equipment......

join the birmingham chambers of commerce, you get free legal advice 24/7 for a year for about £230.... plus the other benefits, but I only join for the legal bo||ox..

*make yours the first 24 hour gym*


----------



## ElfinTan

Hope you two are having a good time in Hurdy Gurdy Land and that you haven't come into close contact with rubber gloves.

Anyway, thought you might like part III


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> Hope you two are having a good time in Hurdy Gurdy Land and that you haven't come into close contact with rubber gloves.
> 
> Anyway, thought you might like part III


Most impressive. I gave it a 5 star on youtube. :thumbup1:


----------



## shorty

liberator said:


> Ideas:
> 
> go to your local lapdancing club - (if u need a list just ask  ) and offer free membership for the girls who work there. - or some other kind of promotional idea to get hotties in there.......


this idea i like...alot... Paul can you see to this immediately :lol: :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Thanks for the vid Elfintan,i like the way they did the 'lunges' and shall give it a try next week during my legs session.

Thanks again.


----------



## Pritch30099

aint those lunges just same really as using Dumbells but doing one leg each time?


----------



## Guest

CNPJunkie said:


> aint those lunges just same really as using Dumbells but doing one leg each time?


Try them you may jus notice a wee differance :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

AS Lin said, try em and find out!


----------



## Nine Pack

liberator said:


> Ideas:
> 
> another sign "If you can't put them down without dropping them, then don't pick them up" - have seen lots of damaged dumbells...* I have one already saying "Big Enough to pick it up... Big enough to put it back"*
> 
> seperate women only gym, and communal gym.. *Already got that bud. We had a 2200 square foot mezzanine floor built specially for that purpose. *
> 
> put a small fenced off area with soft matts, toys in the womens section for women with children... *Good idea in principle, but not so much in practice. It would put off those women who come to the club to get away from the responsibilities of family life (it's thier 'me' time). From a liability aspect, it's simply not feasable. Maybe a seperate creche in our second club but we have no space in this one.*
> 
> go to your local lapdancing club - (if u need a list just ask  ) and offer free membership for the girls who work there. - or some other kind of promotional idea to get hotties in there....... *Now you're talking * :thumb:
> 
> sell protein drinks on tap for post-workout shakes...... get dorian yates products and get him to chuck in some free blenders, and plastic beakers, for selling his product. *Already got that bud, we have a fully equipped protein Bar but we sell CNP products mainly. John was the manager of the company & I was a distributor so it's the clear choice. We get the best rates so we pass the savings on to our loyal members. Who knows, one day we may expand to other makes. John is a very dear friend of Dorian's anyway so watch this space.*
> 
> check out the bankrupt stock post for getting cheap equipment...... *Erm, thanks, but no thanks. We have a gym crammed full of **brand spanking shiny new** Hammer Strength & Life Fitness kit. This project was not done on a shoestring I can assure you. *
> 
> join the birmingham chambers of commerce, you get free legal advice 24/7 for a year for about £230.... plus the other benefits, but I only join for the legal bo||ox.. *erm, we are in Rochdale. *
> 
> *make yours the first 24 hour gym **Already been done bud & commercially not that much of an advantage tbh.** I have looked into it & these places get maybe 15 - 20 extra members a year due to the opening hours. Hardly pays the extra electric bill.*


Thanks for your comments Liberator.


----------



## Macca 1976

I am member of this gym and its great best equipment I have used and great staff


----------



## andreww60

Sounds great, maybe you should make sure you encourage plenty of good looking females to join


----------



## Nine Pack

Macca 1976 said:


> I am member of this gym and its great best equipment I have used and great staff, *especially Paul who is not even the slightest bit tetchy during his pre contest diet...* :whistling:


Thanks Macca. Always nice to hear our members are happy. :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

You can't beat a happy member! :whistling:


----------



## Noobus

ElfinTan said:


> You can't beat a happy member! :whistling:


Lots of them .....I dabbled in weights after getting to old for my thai boxing and personal comitments . Joining one of the main street chains and making no gains strength , body change and even poorly advised .

Having joined Paul and Johns gym in the few months its been opened I have learned more , increased in strength also my body has changed for the better my food habits drinking culture gone ... the list is endless

What Paul John and Chris have taught my son is life changing for him also .

Can I also add a personal thanks to Paul and Johns imprompto < cougth > display the other night my wife fully enjoyed it < cougth > she was amazed at their stomachs arms and I even heard her sigh as they finished their poses .

With out being crude Dogs Bollocks is the phrase for the gym .


----------



## Nine Pack

Noobus said:


> Lots of them .....I dabbled in weights after getting to old for my thai boxing and personal comitments . Joining one of the main street chains and making no gains strength , body change and even poorly advised .
> 
> Having joined Paul and Johns gym in the few months its been opened I have learned more , increased in strength also my body has changed for the better my food habits drinking culture gone ... the list is endless
> 
> What Paul John and Chris have taught my son is life changing for him also .
> 
> Can I also add a personal thanks to Paul and Johns imprompto < cougth > display the other night my wife fully enjoyed it < cougth > she was amazed at their stomachs arms and I even heard her sigh as they finished their poses .
> 
> With out being crude Dogs Bollocks is the phrase for the gym .


Thanks for the kind words Noobus (I think I know who you are). I have a wee lump in my throat & no, it's not broccoli 

Seeing people come to the gym, making progress & positive changes in thier lives is *exactly* why I got into personal training all those years ago, & now this venture has taken it a step further. Of course, money is nice but loving what you do every day means more to me than anything. The club has already gained a reputation for integrity & the personal touch that is sadly lacking in the commercial chains.

We will be a multi site operation before long (number 2 club already in planning) but all our clubs (company owned or franchised) will be manned by people who have a genuine passion for thier profession & adhere to strict guidelines on customer care.


----------



## walks

Mate i know you've been busy but don't neglect your website,

the news page and gallery gives the impression that the gym is still unfinished


----------



## winger

I didn't get that impression, but I have followed the thread since the start.


----------



## Nine Pack

walks said:


> Mate i know you've been busy but don't neglect your website,
> 
> the news page and gallery gives the impression that the gym is still unfinished


The website is about to be re launched. Don't worry about it. Right now, as a one site operation it's not a life & death thing as we get most of our members on referral anyway. The new site will be fully interactive & you can join online, buy stuff, have your diet sorted etc.


----------



## pastanchicken

Gym looks quality. I'm not far away so might have to pop down at some point!


----------



## ElfinTan

I bet you can't buy date n walnut cake????????


----------



## Guest

ElfinTan said:


> I bet you can't buy date n walnut cake????????


yes yer can hunni from Tesco tis my favourite thats how me knows  along with carrot cakey x


----------



## ElfinTan

TESCO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You compare Tesco's cakes to mine???????????

SHHHHEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :ban:


----------



## Nine Pack

Lin, back up, back up!!! :whistling: Tan is fiercely proud of her culinary skills, and quite rightly so. Love the Date & walnut cake, well I will on sunday anyway :thumb:


----------



## Guest

ElfinTan said:


> TESCO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You compare Tesco's cakes to mine???????????
> 
> SHHHHEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :ban:


I have to wind you up enuf curly as you not made me one yet :crying: :no: :crying:


----------



## Dawn

Nine Pack said:


> Lin, back up, back up!!! :whistling: Tan is fiercely proud of her culinary skills, and quite rightly so. Love the Date & walnut cake, well I will on sunday anyway :thumb:


You mean Date Cake:laugh:


----------



## ElfinTan

The walnuts are optional! :whistling:

Lin you were busy getting a bloody 6 pack. Imagine if I'd strolled along laden with cakey goodies? See I was thinking of you Honey and your welfare!


----------



## Rickski

Well, wow wow and wow, I have been and I have seen and what a gym...........

Got my **** along to evolution on Monday night and all as I can say is the pictures don't do it justice. Great atmosphere great team a revolution in gym culture. Already knowing John and Paul from Betta Bodies I thought it was time I slipped over to see their new operation first hand, I was expecting a lot in truth but sometimes you get more than you bargained for and this was the case entirely. I went with a friend of mine competitive body builder Dave Clarke and the both of us were equally impressed and we are already planning a trip back over.

Big thanks to the guys and see you all again soon. :thumb:


----------



## Nine Pack

Thanks Rickski. Always nice to see familiar faces from other gyms in the place. Really glad you liked the place.

I'm starting a campaign to have the Blue Pit area of Castleton renamed to 'Venice'


----------



## GBLiz

Hi Paul, saw your write up in workout mag! We got ours in the same issue! Happy days! Glad all is going well, wish we could pop in ..we will ONE DAY!


----------



## ElfinTan

Nine Pack said:


> Thanks Rickski. Always nice to see familiar faces from other gyms in the place. Really glad you liked the place.
> 
> I'm starting a campaign to have the Blue Pit area of Castleton renamed to 'Venice'


Well you have the canal so that's a start:whistling:


----------



## Nine Pack

GBLiz said:


> Hi Paul, saw your write up in workout mag! We got ours in the same issue! Happy days! Glad all is going well, wish we could pop in ..we will ONE DAY!


Hi Liz, hope all is well up there. We still haven't seen the mag. They told us they'd sort out the subscription but nothing landed. I'll call em today me thinks.


----------



## Nine Pack

Well, I think the time has come to wind this thread up. I wanted to give you all one last summary update:

*Memberships:*

We have now already hit our 12 month target after only 5 months of trading & still with little formal marketing to speak of. Our members are our best advert & a large percentage of the memberships are from referrals.

*Financial:*

The business is in profit already. I had month 13 or 14 down for seeing the figures go out of the red & into the black, but again, my estimates were too conservative, but in the good way. Just goes to show that quality will always sell. Even in the current financial climate. What recession?!

*The Evolution Team*

I am pleased to announce that we have offered 'Staffy' a full time position & he has accepted it. Both him & his other half, Caroline will be moving up here in the next few weeks. I just know he will be a massive hit with the members & will do very well indeed with his PT too. We can't wait to show him how we train in the North :laugh:

*
Members:*

we have seen many members come to the club & make massive changes in their physiques, even in the short time we have been open. Of course due to privacy & the DPA I can't mention them all, but at least one I know of won't be upset with a mention. Lin has made a dramatic change to her body in the short time she has been here & from quite a portly midsection, she has shed a hell of a lot of fat & now has abs (yes Lin, they are abs). She is also pound for pound one of the strongest in the gym & puts a lot of guys to shame with her lifts. She is a true inspiration & it's especially sweet for us as Lin was oficially the *first* member we inputted onto the database. Well done Lin, we are all immensley proud of you (plus John says you have a nice b*tt). :whistling:

*The future:*

Watch this space. Plans are already well underway for our number 2 club & I am looking at potential sites right now. I said five clubs in five years & I meant it. Those who know me will tell you that I am a man of my word.

If you have'nt already been to the club, please make the trip to see us, you will not be disappointed. For those who have done, thanks & it was great to see such support, especially from those living close enough to join us. Our members *are* our business & always will be so we will continue to provide the best facilities wherever we open a new club.

See you all soon & thanks for all the great ideas & general good will you have shown during the course of this thread, it's truly touching.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Well done Nine Pack.I followed this thread from the start to finish and from what i have read and seen in the pics,you've done a fantastic job....both yourself and the rest of the guys who've made it happen.


----------



## ElfinTan

Well done both you and John. You deserve EVERYTHING and more. Proud to be able to class the both of you as friends xxx <<<from me not Mr G


----------



## Dawn

If anyone deserves success it's you Paul and I'm really pleased this has worked out for you and John and much sooner than expected, that is just tremendous news.

Great addition to the team with PS joining you.

Yes, I'm back from my hols


----------



## Rob68

congratulations to the both of you....never met you paul,but have chatted to john afew times when he worked at cnp.....one of the most down to earth blokes ive ever come across...always had time to answer my questions no matter how silly they were.....

once again congrats to all your team and hope your success goes from strength to strength....you deserve it.....

rob


----------



## staffy

Nine Pack said:


> *The Evolution Team*
> 
> I am pleased to announce that we have offered 'Staffy' a full time position & he has accepted it. Both him & his other half, Caroline will be moving up here in the next few weeks. I just know he will be a massive hit with the members & will do very well indeed with his PT too. We can't wait to show him how we train in the North :laugh:
> 
> Yes Paul cant wait for u guys to show me... then i can show u how its done properly after ;-)
> 
> Looking forward to being up there with Evolution soon :bounce:
> 
> Thank you Paul & John


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Congrats Paul, your gym looks amazing!


----------



## Nine Pack

staffy said:


> Yes Paul cant wait for u guys to show me... *then i can show u how its done properly after* ;-)
> 
> Looking forward to being up there with Evolution soon :bounce:
> 
> Thank you Paul & John


:laugh: You keep racking them up buddy.. See you soon, good to hear your passport came through eventually. Aside from the weather I think you'll love it up here.


----------



## StephenC

I went down to the gym last week to meet Paul after having him work on my diet previously. I think he has already had enough people saying how great he is so I wont bother :tongue:

Let's just say that I made about a 500mile round trip and I'll be doing it regularly to get Paul (and John's) help and let them keep an eye on my progress.

The change to my physique since speaking to and learning from this guy has been nothing short of amazing for a short wee fatty like me:thumbup1:

The numbers and financial success speak's for itself as to how great a gym evolution really is but that's only half the story, both yourself and John are tho of the most down the earth, knowledgeable and nicest blokes you could possibly meet.

Boy am I glad I didn't kiss your *rse with that postops:


----------



## Nine Pack

Looked at your before pics after we had the meeting. There's definetely a big improvement in muscle mass since we first met. Keep up the good work & we'll have you on stage in 2010 looking peeled. Thanks for making the trip to see our little empire in the making.


----------



## StephenC

I'll send you some more pics in a few weeks and you can do a 1 year comparison and hopefully see a noticeable improvement.


----------



## ghostdog

Jealous it ain't my local gym put it that way!

amazing journey from start to finish, the place looks amazing. hopefully one day I can make my pilgrimage to train there.


----------



## Nine Pack

ghostdog said:


> Jealous it ain't my local gym put it that way!
> 
> amazing journey from start to finish, the place looks amazing. hopefully one day I can make my *pilgrimage* to train there.


See... If you build it, they will come.

Thanks Ghostdog. Maybe see you here soon.


----------



## Ashcrapper

hows it going Paul, after all the hard work how are you and John still standing hehe?

really glad its all worked out for you both, if you need any favours on the website side of things you know where I am :beer:


----------



## Nine Pack

Ashcrapper said:


> hows it going Paul, after all the hard work how are you and John still standing hehe?
> 
> really glad its all worked out for you both, if you need any favours on the website side of things you know where I am :beer:


Hi Ash. Both still standing, albeit a little knackered :laugh: we have taken Wade Stafford on full time & he starts in the new year so we can get back to some more civilised hours then.

We have some *BIG* expansion plans for 2009....

That's all I am at liberty to say at this present time. :whistling:


----------



## Ashcrapper

Editing my post as I was replying to the idiot who spammed the thread not you Paul haha!

Sounds great, look forward to hearing the big announcement


----------



## Nine Pack

No worries. I didn't see the spam, but I believe the whole site got a bit of thier handywork.

Anyway, on a brighter note, our new website is almost finished but has gone live now so check it out. There's loads more stuff to go on, so this is just the starting point. we have online joining now & soon, vouchers. There will be downloadable e leaflets & books on various subjects & a diet & workout calculator (with video demo's of technique) which will all tie into an interactive touch screen information pod in the gym coffee shop. Like I said, this is nowhere finished but the foundation is there:

www.evolutionphysicalexcellence.com


----------



## Ollie B

Hi mate. Great site btw

Hows my idea going along?......"Big enough to pick them up, big enough to put them back"


----------



## BIG-UNC

Nine Pack said:


> See... If you build it, they will come.
> 
> huhum ive seen that saying somewhere else mmmm  :whistling:


----------



## bkoz

Just had a good read through finnaly...Congats thats one hell of a task you,ve done...I cant congratulate you enough.I,m a bricklayer and see so maney bad things happen to poor sods trying to build and open things,You,ve done really well.If i,m ever down that way do you do one day passes..I,d love to see and train in your gym.Must sound good to say your gym.....congrats..


----------



## Nine Pack

bkoz said:


> Just had a good read through finnaly...Congats thats one hell of a task you,ve done...I cant congratulate you enough.I,m a bricklayer and see so maney bad things happen to poor sods trying to build and open things,You,ve done really well.If i,m ever down that way do you do one day passes..I,d love to see and train in your gym.Must sound good to say your gym.....congrats..


Thanks for the kind words. We do day passes, it's just £5.00 for a session.

We are now seeting our sights on expansion. A while ago, I mentioned that I want five clubs inside of five years. With what we have planned, we may end up with three before the end of 2009 :cool2:

Will be speaking with various people in the next month & then we decide on final locations. Ideally I'd like the next one to be about 20,000 square feet (this one is 8500 +2500 on the mezzanine), so a much bigger facility.


----------



## leeston

paul, give me a shout if you are looking at the birmingham area.


----------



## anabolic lion

west london needs something like this paul!


----------



## daniel1991

leeston said:


> paul, give me a shout if you are looking at the birmingham area.


i second that! around the city center!


----------



## Rob68

theres an empty top floor of a mill in audenshaw paul:thumbup1:...but maybe a bit to close to kerry place in denton...


----------



## Nine Pack

Thanks for the comments guys. On the Birmingham subject, we are unlikely to have one close to any city centre as the Evolution business model works best as what's called a semi residential club (good residential catchment area & industry for corporate memberships). Despite the increase in city living, city centre clubs still have limited potential imo. I believe our formula can be dropped into almost any suburb and do well.

RJ68, thanks for the heads up but as you say, it's a bit too close to my original 'roots' (Betta Bodies).


----------



## Nine Pack

anabolic lion said:


> west london needs something like this paul!


You never know.... :whistling:


----------



## winger

Paul, you are #1 in my book! :thumb:

Always have, always will. :beer:


----------



## Macca 1976

Dont leave to soon Paul, I AM GLAD THE GYM IS GOING SO WELL !!!!!


----------



## Nine Pack

Don't worry, I'm going nowhere. we'll employ managers who are as dedicated as we are to run the other clubs. Of course, I'll travel round a bit but my base will always be the Blue Pit club.


----------



## curtis

You got a postcode for the gym mate?

I'm only starting out lifting etc now but when I can drive at the end of the year hopefully, I'll sure pop down if it's on a pay-as-go type scheme, if not then I'll just be nosey 

I'm just over in Warrington btw.


----------



## Rob68

http://www.evolutionphysicalexcellence.co.uk/find-us.php

here you go fella......


----------



## curtis

RJ68 said:


> http://www.evolutionphysicalexcellence.co.uk/find-us.php
> 
> here you go fella......


Thank you, Looks good :thumbup1:


----------



## Nine Pack

Thanks RJ68


----------



## Nine Pack

Well, expansion plans are now gathering pace & I'll now be spending some time on preparing costings, projections & a revised business plan to cover the business plans for going multi site.

All very scary & some huge numbers being thrown about but if John & me want to achieve what we set out to achieve in the period we would like, we can't just sit back on our laurels. Blue Pit was phase I, getting a working business model running & developing the formula (the formula is not 100% perfect yet but it will be soon) now it's time for phase II, rolling it out elsewhere accross the country.

It's not called 'Evolution' for nothing you know...


----------



## winger

Very nice Paul!


----------



## pod13

Hello Paul,

I'd recommend setting a gym up in Norwich. Of course, I have nothing to gain from this personally..... cough cough!


----------



## Nine Pack

Not sure about Norwich right now, but who knows for the future.


----------



## Magic Torch

Nine Pack said:


> You never know.... :whistling:


Clapham would be a great place to start....... :thumbup1:


----------



## «Fatman«

Emailed a work collegue your gyms details, he lives in manchester and joined LA fitness and isn't happy with them, hes paying £43 per month and his personal trainer is costin him £35 per hour also.


----------



## pod13

Nine Pack said:


> Not sure about Norwich right now, but who knows for the future.


My sentiments exactly!


----------



## Nine Pack

«Fatman« said:


> Emailed a work collegue your gyms details, he lives in manchester and joined LA fitness and isn't happy with them, hes paying £43 per month and his personal trainer is costin him £35 per hour also.


Thanks fatman. If he's at LA Fitness in Sale, then he might find it a bit of a trek, but well worth it. I am well known in the Sale club as I used to PT the PT's & most of the staff there.


----------



## Nine Pack

Things are moving swimmingly now & we have two new sites earmarked already, pending negotiations. One in North Birmingham in a VERY prominent location, and the other in Canterbury. The Canterbury unit already has leisure use. Those of you who have followed this journal from the beginning will know what a big deal that is & how much time/effort it will save.

As well as the new locations, we have two superb guys in whom we trust implicitly to run each of them. These are guys who I have known for some time, who are as passionate about this project as we are & will run the clubs to the highest standards (for a huge salary of course :tongue: ). The genuine passion for what you do comes accross to the members so I didn't want to just take on anybody. This is not how we operate. We will announce the names of the managers soon, once we have signed & sealed.

Birmingham will be about 16,000 square feet & Canterbury 12,500 (our Rochdale club is 8400 sq feet to give you an idea). These clubs will hit the ground running as we have a very intense marketing strategy lined up so I expect these new clubs to be very successful indeed.

There is to be another in Greater Maqnchester too, at a site yet to be decided upon, but similar size to the others, about 15,000 sq feet.

Watch these spaces


----------



## ElfinTan

With cake shop! :0) x


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> With cake shop! :0) x


LOL


----------



## Pagie

Well done Paul and John, I never got to meet you guys started training at Betta Bodies in April last year and you were well underway on your new plans by then I think. Having read through this thread all I can say is wow, you must be proud of yourselves. Will defo try and get over to your gym one weekend maybe in summer time when the football seasons over etc.....Keep up the good work.


----------



## Nine Pack

ElfinTan said:


> With cake shop! :0) x


I may well be speaking to you about a line of protein based cakey type products very soon. Perhaps after you finish dieting though!


----------



## Macca 1976

Good luck Paul hope it all goes well!!!


----------



## Dawn

All sounds great


----------



## ElfinTan

Nine Pack said:


> I may well be speaking to you about a line of protein based cakey type products very soon. Perhaps after you finish dieting though!


I just have to learn to not lick the spoon!!!!!


----------



## Nine Pack

ElfinTan said:


> I just have to learn to not lick the spoon!!!!!


Or your armpit as you seem to be attempting in your avvy:tongue:


----------



## Growing Lad

Long time lurker...

it would be great to have one of these gyms in south london..(croydon specifically!) theres lots of great gyms in london itself but not outside...

up north seems to get all the good ones...

theres a massive market for well equipped gyms down here, many i knowpay 70-100 at cannons & esporta but they arent well equipped enough for bodybuilders.


----------



## winger

Nine Pack said:


> Or your armpit as you seem to be attempting in your avvy:tongue:


Now that's funny.


----------



## Nine Pack

Growing Lad said:


> Long time lurker...
> 
> it would be great to have one of these gyms in south london..(croydon specifically!) theres lots of great gyms in london itself but not outside...
> 
> up north seems to get all the good ones...
> 
> theres a massive market for well equipped gyms down here, many i knowpay 70-100 at cannons & esporta but they arent well equipped enough for bodybuilders.


Keep watching for news. Our plan is to open three more this year, and then a couple more every year for the next five or six years so London is definetely on the list of places to infiltrate.


----------



## Growing Lad

brilliant, you ever thought of a franchise type route?


----------



## Nine Pack

Growing Lad said:


> brilliant, you ever thought of a franchise type route?


We did, but shelved the idea. I want to keep control over the clubs so we can maintain standards more effectively.


----------



## shorty

yo mr booth can we have a new hack squat machine before you spend all your cash down south...pmsl :thumbup1: :innocent: pretty please


----------



## Nine Pack

Off to Canterbury & Birmingham to view the new properties on Tuesday & Wed of next week. Once we announce who we have running these new facilities, you are gonna want to join if you live in these areas, trust me. :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Nine Pack said:


> Off to Canterbury & Birmingham to view the new properties on Tuesday & Wed of next week. Once we announce who we have running them, you are gonna want to join if you live in these areas, trust me. :whistling:


Great looked at website & I like it ! When & Where in Birmingham? I just passed my driving test today as well so the world is my oyster


----------



## leeston

yeah paul, where is it going to be???


----------



## leveret

Get one in Newcastle!!!!!!1


----------



## Captain Hero

Nine Pack said:


> Things are moving swimmingly now & we have two new sites earmarked already, pending negotiations. One in North Birmingham in a VERY prominent location, and the other in Canterbury. The Canterbury unit already has leisure use. Those of you who have followed this journal from the beginning will know what a big deal that is & how much time/effort it will save.
> 
> As well as the new locations, we have two superb guys in whom we trust implicitly to run each of them. These are guys who I have known for some time, who are as passionate about this project as we are & will run the clubs to the highest standards (for a huge salary of course :tongue: ). The genuine passion for what you do comes accross to the members so I didn't want to just take on anybody. This is not how we operate. We will announce the names of the managers soon, once we have signed & sealed.
> 
> *Birmingham will be about 16,000* *square feet* & Canterbury 12,500 (our Rochdale club is 8400 sq feet to give you an idea). These clubs will hit the ground running as we have a very intense marketing strategy lined up so I expect these new clubs to be very successful indeed.
> 
> There is to be another in Greater Maqnchester too, at a site yet to be decided upon, but similar size to the others, about 15,000 sq feet.
> 
> Watch these spaces


huge then!!! Looking forward to this!

urm......Any chances of setting one up in Telford?


----------



## ElfinTan

Nine Pack said:


> Or your armpit as you seem to be attempting in your avvy:tongue:


I'm sure you had that down as meal 4! :whistling:


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> I'm sure you had that down as meal 4! :whistling:


Is that with the cheese sauce? :whistling:


----------



## Judas

Hey man loving the progress. I live near Canterbury, shame I've just become a member of a gym. But I will come down and check out the one in Canterbury once you have completed it  . Gooooood luckkkkk!


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> Is that with the cheese sauce? :whistling:


I'm hoping not! :innocent:


----------



## Nine Pack

leeston said:


> yeah paul, where is it going to be???


That would be telling...

So I'll give everyone a lil' clue. North Birmingham. That's yer lot. I have a top guy to run it for us too....

Jem, congrats on the driving test pass. Keep an eye out for details of the new club.

Judas, the one in Canterbury is going to blow your socks off mate, you'll ditch your membership when you see the finished article & meet the boss.


----------



## Nine Pack

Captain Hero said:


> huge then!!! Looking forward to this!
> 
> urm......Any chances of setting one up in Telford?


Keep watching. I am going to start filling in the blanks between the four clubs in 2010 so anywhere is possible given the market & availability of buildings.


----------



## JohnOvManc

Easy paul

Best of luck with the new places, my new salon is only just picking up and this one has drianed the life out of me... I'm never going to work with a sh!t landlord ever again. We got let down with another place in Beswick!!!

Still havn't got over being let down with the gym location in droylsden I had (with said sh!t landlord I have the new salon with).

What area of Gtr Manc you thinking?

If I had more money I'd open a gym on Manchester Old Road near Matalan where they have just renovated those units (used to be car sales... taxi place there now).

I'll pop up to train in Rochdale again soon for a change of scenery.


----------



## Nine Pack

The other manchester location has yet to be decided upon John, but keep watching & all will be revealed.

The trip to view the new premises went well & we had a lovely trip down in our friend's Bentley (he is opening creche facilities in the new clubs so he came for a look too). We have put a definite 'yes' on the Canterbury unit, pending negotiations, and await a decision on the Birmingham one, which is a former car showroom. A few question marks on the amount of work that will be needed but the location is superb. If we don't go for that one, we have a few other options in Birmingham & either way, we're having one there anyway.

Had a meeting with both managers for each location & all is well now so we can move to sorting out thier contracts. I have not had chance to speak to the Birmingham manager yet to check it's ok to announce (feel free to mention it on here bud if you see this), but I can confirm that in Canterbury we are honoured to have at the helm my very dear friend and now colleague *Mr James Llewellin*. I cannot think of anyone I would rather have running it as both John & me trust him implicitly & know he'll make a massive success of it. The Birmingham manager is of equal esteem to me so it's very comforting to know that these clubs will be run by people I would trust with my life.

I'm off to Scotland now for a week so will update when I get back. My wife & I need a break as work has been hectic & we sadly lost our eldest dog the other week so we are taking Heidi, our Jack Russell for a week away to chill out.


----------



## Fivos

Nine Pack said:


> The other manchester location has yet to be decided upon John, but keep watching & all will be revealed.
> 
> The trip to view the new premises went well & we had a lovely trip down in our friend's Bentley (he is opening creche facilities in the new clubs so he came for a look too). We have put a definite 'yes' on the Canterbury unit, pending negotiations, and await a decision on the Birmingham one, which is a former car showroom. A few question marks on the amount of work that will be needed but the location is superb. If we don't go for that one, we have a few other options in Birmingham & either way, we're having one there anyway.
> 
> Had a meeting with both managers for each location & all is well now so we can move to sorting out thier contracts. I have not had chance to speak to the Birmingham manager yet to check it's ok to announce (feel free to mention it on here bud if you see this), but I can confirm that in Canterbury we are honoured to have at the helm my very dear friend and now colleague *Mr James Llewellin*. I cannot think of anyone I would rather have running it as both John & me trust him implicitly & know he'll make a massive success of it. The Birmingham manager is of equal esteem to me so it's very comforting to know that these clubs will be run by people I would trust with my life.
> 
> I'm off to Scotland now for a week so will update when I get back. My wife & I need a break as work has been hectic & we sadly lost our eldest dog the other week so we are taking Heidi, our Jack Russell for a week away to chill out.


Paul conrgrats on the work so far and haveing James onboard is one less thing to worry about he is a great asset to your buisness.

Also sorry to hear of the loss of you eldest dog, as a dog owner myself i know how attached you get to the them.

Enjoy your break

Fivos


----------



## Macca 1976

Nine Pack said:


> The other manchester location has yet to be decided upon John, but keep watching & all will be revealed.
> 
> The trip to view the new premises went well & we had a lovely trip down in our friend's Bentley (he is opening creche facilities in the new clubs so he came for a look too). We have put a definite 'yes' on the Canterbury unit, pending negotiations, and await a decision on the Birmingham one, which is a former car showroom. A few question marks on the amount of work that will be needed but the location is superb. If we don't go for that one, we have a few other options in Birmingham & either way, we're having one there anyway.
> 
> Had a meeting with both managers for each location & all is well now so we can move to sorting out thier contracts. I have not had chance to speak to the Birmingham manager yet to check it's ok to announce (feel free to mention it on here bud if you see this), but I can confirm that in Canterbury we are honoured to have at the helm my very dear friend and now colleague *Mr James Llewellin*. I cannot think of anyone I would rather have running it as both John & me trust him implicitly & know he'll make a massive success of it. The Birmingham manager is of equal esteem to me so it's very comforting to know that these clubs will be run by people I would trust with my life.
> 
> I'm off to Scotland now for a week so will update when I get back. My wife & I need a break as work has been hectic & we sadly lost our eldest dog the other week so we are taking Heidi, our Jack Russell for a week away to chill out.


Sorry about the dog mate:thumbup1:


----------



## supercell

As Paul said i will be running the Canterbury facility and am very excited about the prospects. The unit is perfect, it has prime positioning and plenty of parking which is essential.

I met Paul and John in Maidstone last week for a late meeting (think we finished about 12.30am) and all went well and a lot of good ideas were placed in the melting pot.

I want this facility to be the best in the SE, concentrating on not only the best equipment and facilities but also fantastic staff with an eye for detail and customer service.

Once Paul is back I will be making a trip up to the Rochdale Evolution with another collegue who I am wanting as my right hand man.

J


----------



## Galtonator

Fantastic stuff.


----------



## Goose

I'm always looking for a career change.. *cough* HINT HINT *cough*


----------



## winger

Goose said:


> I'm always looking for a career change.. *cough* HINT HINT *cough*


LOL


----------



## platinummatt

What an awesome thread... Just read it all.

Took me last night and all of this morning.

Was well worth it.

So great to see somebody have the vision and tenacity to make things happen in the face of so much adversity.

Inspirational is an understatement.

Some months have passed, what's happening with the multiple sites? Any new ones opening?


----------



## abloke36

Read most of this thread up until the point Rochdale was chosen.

Damn too far away.

Did your plans to open up another Manchester location actually happen?


----------



## bkoz

My mate is a single father of to kids and a hard core trainer.Not many if all that i no about have a little nursurie type thing.That mothers and father can train while some one looks after there kids..I think its a great idea and you'd get alot of members that way..


----------



## Guest

> My mate is a single father of to kids and a hard core trainer.Not many if all that i no about have a little nursurie type thing.That mothers and father can train while some one looks after there kids..I think its a great idea and you'd get alot of members that way..


With that you also take on a massive liability in looking after the kids- any injuries who gets the blame ????- insurance will need to be looked at as well - costs could increase there dramatically- and the staff in charge of the children need to be scrutinised very thoroughly indeed- any mishandling of the children or abuse they the whole project may get closed.


----------



## Nine Pack

Hi guys, thought I'd drop in on here & give a wee update on how it's going. Believe it or not, we are now days away from our 2 year anniversary of opening!!!

The gym has been a MASSIVE success & we now have close on 1200 members on the database & still growing. We have a fantastic team here now, and they are all dedicated to keeping this place on the map as one of the finest independent clubs in the North of England. Me & John could not be happier about the way things have gone. A massive thanks to the team, Ben, Eddy, Sarah, Emma & James. You guys make this place what it is & me & John could not wish for a better team. Thanks guys.

It's been hard work, some tears & a lot of fun too. Our expansion plans are laid & as soon as we can we'll be looking at another club to expand our little empire.

And for those of you who have not yet been to see us, come along!! This place is awesome if I do say so myself.


----------



## winger

Damn how time fly's!

I would love to train at your place but logistics makes that impossible. Can I buy stock in your gym? :thumb:


----------



## Nine Pack

Course you can Winger. Shares are currently standing at $1500 each :tongue:

Which gets you one squillionth of the holding company.....


----------



## Nine Pack

To answer some of the recent questions, we had originally planned on opening a few sites all over the coun try but then decided initially to stay north west for now as remote manageing a club from hundreds of miles away would prove difficult.

We expect the next club to be in south manchester but once we decide, I'll announce it properly.


----------



## Dawn

Poo......that's even further away 

All credit to you guys, the gym is fabulous and I feel sorry for those who haven't been/ aren't able to visit


----------



## Nine Pack

Aww, thanks Dawn. I'll see you here later today for that offseason update to keep you on track & motivated (it's all lingo for a kick in the but ;-)


----------



## ElfinTan

Nine Pack said:


> *Hi guys, thought I'd drop in on here & give a wee update on how it's going. Believe it or not, we are now days away from our 2 year anniversary of opening!!!*


Are we having a party?????? :beer:


----------



## Nine Pack

We should have organised something but it kinda crept up on us & we only just realised... D'oh!

Too busy being awesome......

You buyin that?... :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Nine Pack said:


> We should have organised something but it kinda crept up on us & we only just realised... D'oh!
> 
> Too busy being awesome......
> 
> You buyin that?... :whistling:


Er....ok! :cool2:


----------



## winger

Nine Pack said:


> We should have organised something but it kinda crept up on us & we only just realised... D'oh!
> 
> Too busy being awesome......
> 
> You buyin that?... :whistling:


So you have no time for us now that you have the elite gym and your famous? 

Well I still love ya! :beer:


----------



## Nine Pack

Awww, Winger, you know I always have time for you guys.


----------



## winger

Nine Pack said:


> Awww, Winger, you know I always have time for you guys.


My life is now complete, thanks to you! :beer:


----------



## firemark

Hello nine pak - i have been reading your journel with huge interest as myself and my business partner are looking into starting a gym in our local area. We are in the very early stages of planning (i.e we've not got much of one just an idea) but there is a massive gap in the market here just waiting for us to exploit. I am on page 20 of your journal so far and have already taken lots of pointers from it.

I joined this site specifically to message you and wondered if there is a function for PM-ing people as if you wouldnt mind i'd very much like to tap your knowledge if i have any specific questions. Currently i am intrigued as to your comments about how to approach councils for change of us etc.

Not sure how much this thread gets used these days so i will put things to the floor also if people would be happy to help. Like i said, things are very much in the infancy and i'm learning as i go but i have a good network of friends from different backgrounds so hopefully things will go well.

Congrats on your success, not seen the end of this thread yet but judging by your website it seems you've done really well.

Thanks in advance

Mark


----------



## firemark

Ah, just seen i need 20 posts to be able to PM!

Better get posting then i guess! :thumb:


----------



## Nine Pack

Only just seen your post firemark, sorry. I'll PM you & when I log on (which is hard sometimes being so busy here) I'll help all I can.


----------



## Nine Pack

Hello Hamster.......


----------



## Nine Pack

Bit of an update. It's now almost two and a half years since we opened. It's been a rollercoaster for sure & a VERY steep learning curve to say the least.

We've dealt with all the standard stuff any business has to, staffing issues (omg, I'm getting chest pains just thinking about that one :laugh, managing cashflow, marketing (a mahoosive thank you to Sarah for her invaluable input on that one), REAMS of admin, & many many lonnnnnnng days. Also a monumental thankyou to Paula for keeping the books ship shape & keeping the VAT man at bay :thumb:

Has it all been worth it? Hell yes! Despite all the above, me & John are the happiest we've ever been & we wouldn't change a thing. I have a great team working for me (Ben, Eddy, Sarah, Emma, Mike) & we have a scream together. Me & John are very relaxed with the staff but they are all very sharp & all know their jobs so they just get on with it. when all the work's done (cleaning etc) the day just consists of keeping the members happy & selling tons of stuff to keep the till healthy.

On a personal note, I've met so many interesting people in the time since we opened. Some have become dear friends too & had it not been for the gym, I may never have met them. The 'community' that we have here is something you can't put a price on & that's purely down to the members who I thank from the bottom of my heart for showing faith in what me & John built here. THEY make the gym what it is. :clap:


----------



## stevo99

wheres the gym dude?


----------



## Nine Pack

In Castleton bud, near Rochdale. 2 mins off J20 of the M62. check out the website:

www.evogym.co.uk


----------



## winger

Nine Pack you rock! :beer:


----------



## Tinytom

I cant beleive you have been open over 2 years mate, Bet it seems half that time.

Big thanks to all the help you gave me with my place, agree with the steep learning curve I could have never forseen all the little extras I needed to do.

Glad business is good for you, its very hard being an independant gym owner but the rewards are worth it. BTW have you treated yourself to a new car yet? If you still have that same old thing I'll be disappointed


----------



## pod13

Nine Pack said:


> www.evogym.co.uk


Good to see you on Monday Paul. Great to see the gym thriving and everyone getting bigger and better. Still the best gym I've ever been in - looking forward to Christmas only so I get a chance to get out of here and get back to training at a proper gym. Hope you're well.


----------



## Seedler

Im sorry to boost an old thread but WOW! Absolutely brilliant write up, its literally taken me all morning at work (since 8am!) to get through this and it truly is inspiring!

I joined up to this forum and searched this through recommendation of a friend - and im glad I did! Need to make the 20post barrier so I can PM Paul and hopefully get some advice (if your not too busy chap! im sure youve heard every question imagineable!)

My friend pointed me this way because I too am looking to open a gym in the midlands - I could really use all the advice possible!

Thanks

Dan


----------



## Nine Pack

It was so much fun I've decided to do another gym in Darwen. 18,000 sq feet of Hammer kit plus a boat load of other stuff. Way too much to mention. I'll keep you all posted...


----------



## hackskii

Nine Pack said:


> It was so much fun I've decided to do another gym in Darwen. 18,000 sq feet of Hammer kit plus a boat load of other stuff. Way too much to mention. I'll keep you all posted...


Good to see you around big guy.....


----------



## winger

You are the best Nine Pack.

Me personally, I buy twelve packs, but that's me.


----------



## Nine Pack

winger said:


> You are the best Nine Pack.
> 
> Me personally, I buy twelve packs, but that's me.


Well, opinions vary, but yes, I am the best... :tongue:


----------



## shoulders

hi nine pack brilliant read all the way through

im looking into this myself (how i came across your thread) but not in such a large scale just a small body builders gym

any tips ect you would pass on would be very apprieciated


----------



## Fatstuff

shoulders said:


> hi nine pack brilliant read all the way through
> 
> im looking into this myself (how i came across your thread) but not in such a large scale just a small body builders gym
> 
> any tips ect you would pass on would be very apprieciated


did u read 70 pages? honestly? ur not telling porkie pies are u?


----------



## shoulders

couldnt tell you half of what i read but yes was all very interesting not every post was read but all of nine packs were


----------



## hackskii

Fatstuff said:


> did u read 70 pages? honestly? ur not telling porkie pies are u?


Porkie pies? :lol:


----------



## aaron1988

Hi everyone

New to this im looking to open up a gym near chester based on the new underground gyms as they are cheaper to run and dont cost as much money to get up and running but the feed back i have been getting is im not selling to a big enough market i have 50000 to spend so not alot if i was thinking for going for just your ordinary fitness gym has anyone got any ideas .


----------



## aaron1988

also been looking into this new energie franchise does anyone know anything about this company waiting on a reploy back from them with more information


----------



## gmmonkey

Pheewww!! Having read/scanned through that lot... Goooood job!! :thumb:

I'm around 2 months out from my own grand opening IF the change of use goes to plan!

What marketing have you had the best result from?


----------



## Danny Bond

awesome read! if you have read it all you shouldnt need to be asking much.

I am about to submit planning on a office block at 5000 sq ft for a change of use and know the stress.

This is for Leeds where there is a huge gap in the area, the sites in a tesco retail park so the footfall is enormous!

My plans are very similar with a separate ladies area and a real focus on selling products, something a lot of small gyms never take serious enough!

All I am undecided on now is equipment.With a 45k budget for equipment I need to choose wise!


----------



## Nine Pack

Blast from the past update!! I'm opening another gym in Norfolk soon. Even better than Evolution is. I've moved down here to be with my missus Kylie so sold Evo and relocated.

The new place is called Sanctuary & is rammed full of Hammer, Life, Cybex, Watson, Nautilus & Westside barbell kit. Follow us on insta @sanctuary_gym2021.

Evolution was my brainchild but it was always V1.0 and we had planned more but it never came to fruition. Sanctuary will effectively be V7.0 and is a 24/7 operation.


----------



## Simon90

Nine Pack said:


> Blast from the past update!! I'm opening another gym in Norfolk soon. Even better than Evolution is. I've moved down here to be with my missus Kylie so sold Evo and relocated.
> 
> The new place is called Sanctuary & is rammed full of Hammer, Life, Cybex, Watson, Nautilus & Westside barbell kit. Follow us on insta @sanctuary_gym2021.
> 
> Evolution was my brainchild but it was always V1.0 and we had planned more but it never came to fruition. Sanctuary will effectively be V7.0 and is a 24/7 operation.


When will it open? I don't have Instagram


----------



## Nine Pack

Simon90 said:


> When will it open? I don't have Instagram


Hi Simon, we hope to open around mid November. Building materials are proving harder to source than the builders anticipated but won't be too long. We have a FB page too if you have access Sanctuary-Gym-2021


----------



## Brian Multigym

How's the new gym coming along? Two more opening up in my town. Both PT's the owners.


----------

